# IUI treatment September / October 2015



## Sharry

A treatment thread for September / October 2015

Good luck xxx


----------



## Hollywood79

I'm booked for DIUI no.3 at LWC on Friday. Scan today showed follicles at 18,15,9 and 9mm.

Really hoping that it'll be 3rd time lucky.....


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Hollywood,

Good luck for this cycle!!

I'm also going to be starting cycle 3 next week. I am with city fertility clinic in London, they are really very nice there. This time I will be doing a medicated cycle on clomid, the first 2 were natural IUI's!!

Just waiting for AF to appear next week and I can get back on it.


----------



## Dora26

Good luck tomorrow Hollywood79, hope all goes well and it's the one for you!

Sarahlo that's exciting that you get to start again next week, hopefully it will be the one for you too!

I am in for a scan tomorrow to see how my follicles are doing, feeling positive about it so fingers crossed all will be OK this time 

xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah found the thread!  Thought I'd lost u all!
Progesterone back in and sadly a boarder line 23 which makes sense why I didn't feel like I did last week normally I know.  Boo!


----------



## Sarahlo

Good luck Dora with the scan tomorrow. fingers crossed for you!

Ahh Sally gutted for you bless. what's next now?

My sister went to see a fortuneteller yesterday and she said to my sister that she can see a pregnancy around her in October and it's not ness her!! so now added pressure of her and mum thinking its me lol. Watch this space 😛


----------



## Laura14

Hi everyone 

Hope u all ok? 

I had my IUI Monday and have had belly ache since, on my last IUI i didn't really feel anything as anyone else experienced this?  

Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Laura

Yes my first IUI especially I cramped on and off all through the 2WW. Second IUI think first 3-4 days. the rest were AF camps I obviously discovered. 

Are u on any meds this cycle?


----------



## Laura14

Hi Sarahlo

Yes I was on Gonal F for 14 days, i was also on Gonal F for my first IUI but had nothing. 

Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

From what  see and read on here no 2 cycles can be the same. It is so hard not to symptom spot.

Posted my message before finishing 

Good luck Laura hope it will be a BFP for you this month tho!!


----------



## Saska

Hello All

Well, had the IUI with frozen sperm today and then backed it up with fresh delivered in the " traditional" way. Feel like I'm swimming in sperm but frankly at my age I shall need a good deal of luck to have a good egg come down the tube! 

It's hard not to overthink everything......was the trigger timed right, was it the right kind of trigger, did they wash the sperm properly, did the doctor get it right, should I be standing on my head after sex, how often should I have sex........but on the positive note, it has given me a new respect for the human race, I now look at everyone and am amazed that any of us exist!


----------



## Sarahlo

Good luck Saska - I did LOL at the swimming in sperm 😂 

it's crazy how some people it's so easy to get pregnant and some it isn't!!

I hope we all get BFP's this month 😊


----------



## Ask1980

Hey everyone!

Saska - lol Swimming in sperm!   Good luck to you I really hope having double the sperm helps!  
Laura - I always have cramps with every cycle unfortunately! Fingers crossed for you this cycle!  
Sarah - a fortune teller once told me I'd have a girl who would be ugly at first but turn into a beautiful swan!!!! Hahaha!   
Sally - aw bless you   my first progesterone was 23 so I've had the Cyclogest ever since. 
Dora - good luck tomorrow fingers crossed for your follicles!!  
Hollywood - Good luck for Friday! 

As for me it's 13 days piui and I have had really bad cramps on and off today. I really want to test but have to wait til 17th.   sigh!


----------



## Sallyt31

Thanks Ask it's annoying as 6 months ago I had a 59?!  Although as I said didn't feel it last week so hiopegly as u say and a friend says I'll be put on cyclogest.  Quite glad I was abandoned to find this out n have 2 more attempts.  Although I have to say it was the first time I felt I hadn't. 
Ask try stop yourself from testing hon you can do it.

Good luck Dora and Hollywood.  Sarah I'm to scared to see a fortune teller but hope they are referring to you! 

Saska honestly your message made me LOL too as it's so true!  I know someone who has had 8 children taken off her into care and she is pregnant again?!  Life really is unfair.  

Laura I had serious cramping first 3 days on iui1 I think it just differs between cycles.  Fingers crossed though for BFP!


----------



## Dora26

Hope you are all doing OK ladies 

Hollywood hope you got on OK today?

I went for my CD8 scan today and more bad news for us. They upped my dose of Gonal F from 50 to 75 because I didn't response too well last time and this time and I have loads of follicles, 6 on my left and 3 on my right! It's no wonder I had a tummy ache and felt bloated all week!
So cycle has had to be abandoned AGAIN! They now aren't sure what to do with me and I have to wait for the main consultant lady to phone me on Monday. I feel so numb about it all, I just wanted it to work and I felt so hopeful this time. On the plus side my lining was great this time and the cyst seemed to behave itself and I guess at least the injections worked this time, all good size follicles too! 
So stopping all injections now and have to be careful this month because of the amount of follicles. 

xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh Dora that is so frustrating!  It's getting the right balance and yet now they've gone OTT maybe they should change your drugs.  I've asked to be taken off Gonal F on next go as I don't believe it's right for me.  Ask them can they try other drugs to see how they take with you.  My friend had Gonal F she ovulated early and it was a bit of a mess so changed her drugs completely second time and she's about to give birth in 6 weeks!  I want to try her drugs!  Just be prepared to say well can't we try this and that if they come back with a negative response which I very much doubt they would but just in case.  Sending u a great big fat hug!


----------



## Dora26

Thanks Sally, I just feel a bit of mess with it all and it's hard to know what to do next isn't it. 
I had never thought that a different drug would be an option so I will definitely make a note to ask that, my list is going to be huge by the time they ring me back on Monday  

How are you getting on and what is your next stage?
x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Dora

I agree with Sally regarding changing drugs. What my doctor said to me is to start on clomid which is a lot more mild than injections and if need be around day 8-9 if not responding too well they can always top up with injections she said.. So it might be worth asking about something like this seen as you under responded first time then over responded second time. 
So sorry your cycle is cancelled it's so frustrating.


----------



## Sallyt31

Well after my reported 23 yesterday for progesterone I felt rather ****ty and went through the 'what's the point my body's just a mess' 'why am I mentally and emotionally putting myself through this I should just start adoption procedures'.... I just cannot help myself when I'm knocked I was exactly same last week after my abandoned cycle.  I luckily have someone I know who has had a positive and is a reflexologist and personal trainer by trade so I always message her to get my positivity back and get advice.  She actually didn't understand why I was put back on Gonal the second go as she said I was similar to her with my pattern.  I am now relieved it was abandoned as now it shows it wasn't right, I've not lost my second go in affect and can now have 2 more attempts on different drugs and have my progesterone monitored probably with drugs next time as didn't first time.  Actually probably worked in my favour yet didn't feel like it at the time.  Let's hope this is the same for you hon and you can now have your next go with different medication.  I think the reason they don't give it u straight away is it's fiddly to do as you mix it yourself but hey if it's right for u then do we care?! 
Seriously stay positive over the weekend and get them to move your drugs.
I think I'm due AF as boobs are mega sore today n cramping last couple, Gonal made me early last time so think I will be the weekend so hopefully scan again next week!  Cross fingers.  Unless I had a 0.1 percent miracle!  Ha ha!


----------



## Dora26

That's great thank you I will definitely talk to them about different drugs. 
I know what you mean Sallyt you certainly do start to feel like that don't you. For me I just feel very fed up of feeling up and down all of the time. 
I think we do have to try and take the positives out of it but it still doesn't help does it. I feel like it takes forever for the next try to come around as well. 
Will try to keep my head up, I think DH and I might book a little trip away somewhere next weekend to take our minds off it. 

I hope your AF's show up soon Sarahlo and Sallyt so that you can get going again next week. I think I will ask to go on norethisterone again to bring on my AF otherwise I will be waiting for ages.

Thanks for cheering me up ladies xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh Sally bless you. it's so frustrating isn't it when things don't go to plan when we get back on the cycle. this will be my first go with meds and I won't lie I'm worried about how I respond to the clomid and if my cycle will go ahead.  Everytime it fails or I have a set back I just keep reminding myself it wasn't meant to be this time. 

Stay positive Dora hopefully they get the meds right next time and make sure they give you regular scans and keep a closer eye on you!!


----------



## Ask1980

Well that's IUI#7 failed. AF arrived today bang on 14 days piui. The clinic were sceptical as I'm still taking Cyclogest and I have never bled on Cyclogest the previous 5 cycles, so I'm to go in tomorrow for a scan and bloods but I know this cycle is over.   
We have one go left of IUI and one IVF and that's our lot. I never ever thought it would even get to IUI 7 because my whole family are ridiculously fertile, but it has and now we are thinking it just isn't going to happen.   we are absolutely gutted this go hasn't worked with all the meds.


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh Ask what a bloody swine!  Pardon the pun.  
Honestly I am gutted for you hon.  Why do u have only 1 last attempt at IUI? Surely medicated wise u have 2?  
Get them to change your meds.  Gonal F isn't working for us ladies and I firmly believe Dora and Ask we need to speak out and get it changed for our sanities!  No one but us guys on this forum understand the hell we are going through.  It's torture.  We have to take from those who have had positive IUIs and nick some of their stories to see if it will work for us.  
Ask hon I have 2 IUIs but no IVF as I'm a waste of time as I'm not seen statistically working but I will fight on and pay £8k if I have too for DE and see if it works before I'm done.  Your IVF if it comes to it may give u that BFP so try my lovely to stay strong.  Hard now after today but come back fighting we are all here for you


----------



## Sarahlo

Sorry to hear this ask. But see what they say tomorrow anyway. Hope everything goes ok.

Sally - I was looking to have reflexology this cycle, as you have a friend who does this have you tried it before? It's meant to be able to do good things for fertility. x


----------



## Sallyt31

Sarah my friend has had numerous success stories so far with it.  I swear she's constantly sprinkling baby dust.  I'm currently having acupuncture and she says not to mix the 2 otherwise I'd have both.  I'm going to see how acupuncture goes for while longer but I do love it.


----------



## Sarahlo

yes I've heard so many good things also. just contacted my local one who couldn't fit me in last cycle for a session this time.  hope we get some BFP's on this thread soon!


----------



## Kerry520

Currently in the two week wait having had insemination on Monday. All our paperwork said 2 weeks for the test and we have now been told 3 weeks. Has anyone else been told 3 weeks? Any help and advice appreciated as this is driving us both insane


----------



## Ask1980

Hiya if your cycle had a trigger shot then it's a 2ww+5 days as that's how long the trigger takes to clear your system. If natural cycle it's 2ww!   good luck!


----------



## Ask1980

Thanks guys, I stopped bleeding last night but unfortunately for me I'm joining the cyst club! No baby just 3 large cysts.   The nurse was super lovely and can't explain the bleeding or spotting but the cysts were definitely making themselves known! Apparently I'm going to have a bad AF when it comes and we will take a month off before trying in November. 

Good Luck to everyone still on the 2ww or with new cycles coming up!


----------



## Ask1980

Little update - it's 16 days since my trigger shot yet my bloods have just come back and apparently are sky high?! Now the progesterone is no surprise as I've been on 800mg but the other could due to the cysts and apparently the bleeding I had is defo not AF and a total mystery and she wondered "if" it was an implantation bleed?! The clinic have absolutely no idea what's going on with me this cycle as my bloods aren't matching! So I am still awaiting AF on Tues/Weds and will update!


----------



## Saska

Ask, I don't what to jinx anything but when I did my ovulation induction back in 2009 the same thing happened to me. They said I had cysts and then 8 weeks later they found a baby in my tummy! Crossing my fingers this is what happens for you.


----------



## Saska

Also, Dora, your clinic should be able to "aspirate" your eggs.......I had the same problem ( when I was young and more fertile!)


----------



## Sallyt31

Ask it's all very bizarre for you so I'm hoping something is hiding for you... I say no more other than


----------



## Ask1980

Thanks ladies! Saska that has given me tiny hope!   I am feeling better than last night at the tiny chance of a little bit of hope but very confused as are the clinic! The nurse said I'm a total mystery and she just does not know what on earth is going on! Lol! I am in pain tonight with the cysts and have to phone the clinic tomorrow to say how I'm doing as my right cyst is a "whopper" lol! 
I was wondering if I could have released an egg with 3 follicular cysts but I just don't know!?


----------



## Saska

Ask, I thought that after you release an egg the follicle can turn into a corpeous luteum cyst....and sometimes when you are pregnant they can get very large because they produce progesterone.....so just wait and see. Cross my fingers for you.


----------



## Sarahlo

Ask what an absolute nightmare for you. I hope and pray it all works out this cycle for you!!

AFM - Since my horror hycosy I have been spotting 7 days prior to AF every month. today I'm 4 days until AF is due and no spotting. Thank god I'm not on the 2WW as mind would be working overtime lol.  so it seems my AF is getting back to normal maybe!!


----------



## kimmibobs

Hi all, yay I found you! Hope you're all ok. 

Dora - so sorry your cycle got cancelled, that is so frustrating. I hope they're open to you changing your meds. 

Ask - what on earth is going on with you, I don't know whether to be happy or sad for you! 

AFM - started spotting today. Not done a test yet, but pretty sure full AF will be here within the next 48 hours


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I had august iui medicated and was bfn. Waiting to start new cycle as day one today....

Blue x


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh I hope not Kimmibobs fingers crossed for implantation spotting and cramping!  

Blue sorry last cycle was a BFN but onwards to the next one, I'm waiting on my AF to get going now!

How you doing now Ask? 

Come on ladies someone has to have a BFP soon!  Xx


----------



## kimmibobs

I know, as a group we've not got a great track record! One of us has to do it soon. 

Blue, sorry for your BFN. Will your new cycle be medicated too? 

Pretty sure it's not implantation bleeding as I'm 16dpiui. No cramps yet though. Going to test later I think, put my mind at rest.


----------



## Ask1980

Saska - Thank you, I don't think my 3 cysts are Corpus Luteum I think they're all Follicular Cysts!?   they were all smooth and round!! Lol! 

Sarah - yay, glad AF is going back to normal!!  

Kimmibobs - I'm stuck in limbo until AF comes or Weds morn when I do a clear blue! I am getting cramps so think AF is coming! How are you doing? 

Blueestone - Good luck for this cycle! 

Sally - lots of pain from the cysts but now more AF style cramps so god knows! lol!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

This is my first post -progesterone and clomid AF. Day one and man am I suffering... Feels so sick and in so much pain back and belly. Tired too. Heavy period. Never suffered with pains or sickness for AF before but this is awful. 

Is this normal after the meds? Will it go

Blue x


----------



## MsK

Hi, hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread.  Following 5 shots of IVF (1 full cycle and 4 frozen cycles) for unexplained infertility, we now have a gorgeous little boy (18 months).  We are no longer eligible for NHS funding and I had OHSS quite badly when we did IVF so we don't want to do IVF again.  I've read some encouraging reports about the success rates of IUI lately and am wondering whether this would be an option for us.  I'd love to hear your stories/opinions on if this has worked for you.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ask1980

Hey Blueestone I can't comment for the Clomid but my first period after Cyclogest was baaaaad! Totally agony and so heavy! I've been told my next one will be even worse due to the cysts!   I do find my AF now only lasts 3-4 days after the Cyclogest tho!


----------



## Sallyt31

Blue I had an awful AF after my first IUI and I didn't even have progesterone with it!  
I was on holiday too totally rubbish but the cramping, feeling sick and bloated feeling was evil.  I feel your pain!

Ask I had a 7 day AF this time first time in years as I'm used to 5 days.  Weird how drugs change our normal patterns just wish we all got a BFP from it!


----------



## Ask1980

Sally aw bless you! totally agree! Lol!!


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks guys I guess it was the drugs.... I hope it passes soon! So cold and hot too!!

Vile vile vile.... Just going to go to bed I think!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hope you feel better soon Blue. I will also start on clomid when AF arrives. Not sure what side affects will come with it but heard its good to take in the evening as then will sleep through most of the possible side affects. Will ask the nurse though when I go in for my baseline scan!!


----------



## Dora26

Morning Ladies, 

I hope you all had nice weekends. 
DH and I kept ourselves busy to keep our minds off things, or try to anyway. We have also decided to go away next weekend for a little early wedding anniversary trip to the Cotswolds  

Ask it sounds like a nightmare for you, I hope you will get some answers soon and that little bit of hope can turn into a BFP  

It is so strange what all these drugs do to us isn't it, on Gonal F the first time it made me feel quite sick, this time I was very bloated and uncomfortable and had very tender boobs, I still do now but then I've only been off it for a couple of days. I guess the bloated and discomfort is from the follicles though?

Kimmibobs did you test or did AF arrive? 

Blue fingers crossed for your next cycle and Sarahlo hope AF arrives soon for you this week!

AFM I am waiting for a phone call from the consultant at my clinic this afternoon, I hope she phones and I don't have to chase her. Will see what she says. I would just like something positive to happen! 

I think we all could all do with a little bit of luck for our BFP's  

xx

xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning all. 


Dora I hope all goes ok today with the call. fingers crossed they come back with something positive and look to change your meds possibly. 

Ask I hope your feeling ok today and not in too much pain with those cysts. 

AFM so spotting has just started this morning. 3 days until AF is due so either cycle is getting back to normal or my AF is going to be late. fingers crossed it's not the latter. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok!!


----------



## kimmibobs

Morning all,

Good luck with your call Dora. 

Sorry to hear spotting has started Sarah. That's what happened to me yesterday, no pain but definite spotting, so I did a test. BFN. Just waiting for full bleed to start so I can call clinic and book in for scan so hopefully we can try again. Last time I had lots of corpus luteum cysts though so I'm not feeling very positive. I'm confused about what these cysts are though - the clinic says they're quite common but I'm reading online that they occur when follicles don't rupture. Does that mean I'm not releasing the eggs? We have one more try of funded IUI then we have one go at funded IVF. 

My experience with the drugs has been very positive - no side effects from Gonal F, Cetrotide or Ovitrelle - just Cyclogest.

Sending lots of love and luck to you all - this is a horrible journey to go through. xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Kimmibobs,

Sorry to hear its a BFN but don't panic about the cysts as there are 2 types of I discovered yesterday after looking on google. You are releasing the egg see below:

Functional cysts

Your ovaries normally grow cyst-like structures called follicles each month. Follicles produce the hormones estrogen and progesterone and release an egg when you ovulate. Sometimes a normal monthly follicle keeps growing. When that happens, it is known as a functional cyst. There are two types of functional cysts:

Follicular cyst. Around the midpoint of your menstrual cycle, an egg bursts out of its follicle and travels down the fallopian tube in search of sperm and fertilization. A follicular cyst begins when something goes wrong and the follicle doesn't rupture or release its egg. Instead it grows and turns into a cyst.

Corpus luteum cyst. When a follicle releases its egg, the ruptured follicle begins producing large quantities of estrogen and progesterone for conception. This follicle is now called the corpus luteum. Sometimes, however, the escape opening of the egg seals off and fluid accumulates inside the follicle, causing the corpus luteum to expand into a cyst.


----------



## kimmibobs

Thanks so much for this Sarah, you've really put my mind at rest!   Glad they're releasing!


----------



## Ask1980

Kimmibobs/Sarahlo - see this was the confusion with me because my scan looked liked 3 big Follicular Cysts BUT my bloods showed really high estrogen and progesterone levels indicating ovulation hence the reason it looks like I did ovulate confusing everyone!   

Dora - a weekend away sounds like the perfect plan!   

I am feeling super today just a bit sick earlier but think that's hunger and I've just eaten a club sandwich!!!


----------



## Dora26

It's all very confusing isn't it! We all seem to be tricking our clinics  

Hopefully we can all get the answers we need soon!

I hope so, recharge our batteries and brain cells! 

Glad you are feeling better today Ask, I want a club sandwich now!!

So I have just spoken to the clinic and I am not sure how I feel about what they have told me. 
They didn't really say an awful lot other than next time they will scan again on day 1 to check that everything is clear - is this what everyone elses clinic does because this isn't normal practice at mine? Then if all is clear (  it will be) they will put me on Gonal F 75 for 5 days and then reduce it to 50 for 3 days and scan me on day 8. I said I was worried this would still be too much but they seemed to be happy with this so I guess I just trust them?
x


----------



## Ask1980

Dora - I'll be getting a Day 2 scan which is standard to check cysts have shrunk/gone and I'm missing a cycle anyway as clinic don't think they will be by this week but yes it's pretty standard!   not sure about Gonal as only had my one cycle at 150 and it worked after 3 injections! If our not sure I would re ask them for sure!


----------



## Dora26

Ok that's good to know. I don't think they normally do it at my clinic but because I have had cysts they are. I am not convinced that I will be able to go ahead again this cycle if I had so many follicles, I am worried they will turn into cyst... me and my negative mind though! 

See this is what I am worried about I think that after 5 days on 75 it will still be too much, when I go in for my day 1 scan I think I will ask if they can scan me after 5 days on 75 just to see where I am at before I drop down to 50... perhaps they might suggest this anyway. We will see I guess. 

xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh a club sandwich nice one Ask!  

Dora I get scanned day 5 but I've heard others get scanned day 1 on here.  I don't know now they can say how many days of what as surely you would scan day 1, then day 5 (start drugs) then day 8 scan again and decide how to carry drugs on... Maybe up dose, see another couple of days worth and then rescan n decide anymore drugs or time to trigger.  My timings were totally different  IUI1 to IUI2 even if they did bodge the second go with leaving me too long.  

See what they say day 1 again and ask some questions  if u don't like their way forward.  You are entitled to try other drugs if u don't feel confident with Gonal F.


----------



## Ask1980

Dora for my last cycle I got scanned on Day 2 then Day 8 which by chance was the day of my LH surge. I had Gonal Day 2, day 4 and day 6. You should be able to ask for a scan around day 5 to see how it's going!  

Sally - it was Good! But I've had heartburn since and run out of gaviscon  so probably not worth it! Lol!


----------



## Sarahlo

Dora - I would definitely ask for more scans as even 1 day can make a huge difference. I think around day 5 is good and they should be scanning you I think before deciding if to up the meds or lower them. 

My clinic has told me to come in for baseline scan day 1 or 2, start clomid day 3-7 and then back in for a scan!


----------



## kimmibobs

At my clinic you get scanned on day 3, and start Gonal F on the same day if ok to go ahead. Scanned again on day 8 and then every 2 days until IUI. My Gonal F has always been 75 and seems to have done the trick so far, first time I had one good follicle, second time I had two.


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh dear Ask that is a bummer!  Heartburn is evil!

I think scanning round day 5 and 8 is right.  Just so they can see size wise and if you are nearing ovulation n change the amount of meds if needed.  

IUI1 was day 5 scan, start 4 days of 75 Gonal and scan day 10 + 100 Gonal F, day 11 trigger n day 12 scan & insemination.  I had 2 follies 18 & 20 so good size and they knew I was ovulating.


----------



## Ask1980

Well I think AF is defo on way and it is gonna be a painful one judging by these cramps   I'm still getting a faint line in the HPT which hasn't changed since 9 days post trigger and today is 18 days post trigger but I know it's the cysts doing it unfortunately!   

Kimmibobs sorry just seen your bfn and I'm sorry   none of us are having a good month are we? 
Lets   For our next cycles!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all!!

Hope ur ok! 

Looking at timings for iui. Last month I did trigger and iui on same day cd12 with  a 20mm follie and a 18 n some 15s. Trying to plan for next week... If goes the same I'm thinking trigger on cd 12 and iui on cd 13 or cd 14 what do u think ?? So confusing!! Also anyone had back to backs done??


----------



## Sallyt31

Just hit pain so AF is on her way!  If arrives properly tomorrow scan will be Saturday so fingers crossed and this time it goes according to plan!


----------



## Laura14

Dora - I started Gonal F on day 3 and wasn't scanned until day 7 at my clinic then was scanned every 2 to 3 days.

I've just finished the first week of the 2WW and I'm so emotional, can't wait to be able to test

Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Bluestone

I'd go for IUI at least the day after trigger not same day. 

Good luck Laura fingers crossed for you. 

Hope AF isn't too painful ask  

Hope your AF arrives soon Sally so you can get back on it. 

AFM a lot more spotting so AF could be here as soon as tomorrow maybe even today but we shall see.


----------



## Ask1980

Laura fingers crossed for you!  

AF properly arrived today bang on 4 days after stopping the Cyclogest like I knew it would! So will go probably for a scan tomorrow or Thurs to check if cysts have shrunk!


----------



## Blueestone

Just wondering does when AF starts have any link to when ovulation occurs esp when on clomid proges And trigger? Is it a guaranteed 14day lutrel phase??


----------



## kimmibobs

Yep, AF is in full flow today for me too Ask! Scan on Thursday. Hoping for no cysts, but had a few last time so not getting my hopes up. Blue, they should monitor u for ovulation, once your follicles are the right size (if you're medicated) you'll be given something to stop you ovulating to let them grow a bit more, then the trigger. It's managed ovulation rather than natural!
Sally and Sarah, hope ur AFs arrive so you can get started!


----------



## Sallyt31

Mine is holding on in there but I'm sure she will be any day, probably bit premature last night but have been on/off cramping and day 25 but I can go up to day 30.  I thought because of drugs id be early but maybe it was trigger last time that made me early.  
Ask you poor thing hope it's not too horrendous and Kimmibobs hope you don't end up with cysts too.  
Laura routing for you hon we want a BFP! 
Dora hope you can start again this month fingers crossed!


----------



## Dora26

Thanks for all your info on scan days, I will have a look through all my notes and talk to the clinic when I go back for my day 1 and see what they say.
Thanks Sally I hope so too, we will see. I have PCOS so my cycles were a bit off but they were just becoming regular before I started treatment so who knows when she will turn up!

Sorry to hear about AF Kimmibobs, Ask and Sally. Mine last time wasn't very noce and woke me up at 5.30am with cramps so I am dreading this next one with so many follicles   it did only last three days though. 

Fingers crossed for you Laura, keep yourself busy, I know easier said than done sometimes!

x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello all

Still waiting for AF as not due until Thursday but secretly hoping it comes sooner. Had more spotting so its definitely close. Looks like we could be around same says Sally this month 😀


----------



## Saska

Wishing all those ladies waiting for AF good luck - hope it comes soon. Honestly, with fertility treatment you spend half your time praying your Af doesn't come and the other half of the time praying it comes on time so you can get out of limbo land.

Laura, I am a few days behind you. Usually I spend the entire 2WW googling every single non existent symptom but for some reason this time I just can't be arsed as I am sure its not worked ( I am old with old eggs!). All the best for you.


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh Sarah looks that way we will hopefully be on it together!.  I've got terrible backache today and boobs still painful so she's thinking about it. 

Saska made me lol sooooo true we pray it doesn't arrive but then at times of abandoned cycles and darn cysts we cannot wait for AF!!  

Google can be the devil I wish we had a switch in our heads to stop us using it!!


----------



## Blueestone

Had my baseline scan today and all good so clomid for the next 5 days and scan again Tuesday... Hoping for scan fri and trigger then iui sat! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Blue to change signature go to profile then forum profile!!

Blue what days you taking clomid? I've been told when I'm ready it will be days 3-7 but googling around sometimes they wil telll you days 5-9!! it's for diff outcomes the diff days apparently x


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks for that I've updated it!

Taking clomid from day 3 for 5 days... Same as last time!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Blue, Thanks for that. How much clomid are you on and when do you take it? I am interested to know as this will be first month medicated with clomid. I have read its good to take a night so you sleep through most of the side affects if you get any


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

I'm on 50mg they said I responded well so don't need it increasing. I also take mine at night - last month the side effects were that I was having a full feeling and pressure but all in all ok. But doozy at times but I think I was just stressing!!

Good luck! When u starting urs? X


----------



## Sarahlo

ok cool sounds good..  I'm just waiting for AF to appear in the next few days then off to clinic for day 2 baseline scan and then start clomid on day 3. I hope I get some good follicles growing. I have a feeling they will start me on the lowest dose of 50mg. Dr said they will rescan me day 8 or 9 and top up if need be with injections.
I think I will take them at night also!!.. Good luck too


----------



## Sarahlo

Afternoon ladies!!

I'm still waiting on AF. feeling very crampy and bloated so I'm sure she's not far away now!!

Hope your all doing ok!!


----------



## Sallyt31

Sarah me too.  Boobs still hurting, I'm having to hold them at points they hurt so much and keep getting pains and cramps.  Back was dreadful yesterday but alright today.  Day 26 I'm always a 25 or 28 or 30 so we will see if that differs! 
Have a good day everyone.
Laura how you doing hon? Not long till D day!


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh bless you Sally!! AF officially due tomorrow and every time I think it will arrive early it doesn't lol so prob be tomorrow!! 
Yes Laura hope your doing good and hanging in there x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Ladies,
hope you don't mind me joining?

I'm waiting for AF to start, probably sometime next week, then will be starting clomid for iui in the Czech republic.
My protocol will be day 3-7 clomid, 50mg twice daily, so am/pm, day 9/10 uss to check for follicles and lining thickness, then trigger either day 10/11 for iui 11/12... if it all goes to plan.   As we're travelling abroad, I'm really nervous that my body wont co-operate....

Anyway, good luck all! x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello!!

welcome to the thread 😊

I wouldn't really worry unless your cycles are usually thrown out of sync? I'm personally ok usually when travelling. 

Have you had clomid before? my protocol sounds very similar to yours I just don't know yet how much clomid I will be starting on. which clinic are you with? I'm with Gennett City London. x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Sarah,
going to reprofit. Cycles always ok with travelling, more worried the clomid wont do its job and iui day will be thrown off messing up travel plans. Im planning to book flights on cd1, for day 10 or 11 depending on flight times, but can only be out there for 3-4 days, so if iui gets pushed back by a couple of days it'll be a huge mess    need to have a bit of faith! lol

When are you due to start treatment?


----------



## Sarahlo

Well it's a hard one as you said. my first IUI was day 12 and second was day 14 with no meds. 

If it was me and not knowing how I will respond to meds I would prefer to be there on day 10 up to around day 14/15. If by day10 follicles not as big as they want they can always top up with injections my clinic have said.

Good luck to you. I start when AF arrives hopefully tomorrow at latest so scan at 2 start clomid day 3-7!!


----------



## Ask1980

I have sad news   even tho I thought AF had started and I thought it was all was over on Monday. The clinic asked me to test today which unbelievably gave me my first proper positive pregnancy test followed this afternoon by a big heavy bleed which unfortunately means a Chemical Pregnancy.   I did know deep down I wasn't pregnant due to the bleeding all week but to see it on a test was amazing and now I am more sad than I was on Monday!


----------



## Saska

Ask, I am sorry to hear your news...but just a thought.....have your clinic told you to do a beta test again? It's not that uncommon to bleed in early pregnancy. Don't want to give false hope but maybe it's worth checking out.


----------



## kimmibobs

Oh Ask I am so so sorry. Sending huge hugs xx


----------



## Dora26

Ask I'm so very sorry to hear this. Sending you a great big hug   
xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh so sorry Ask this makes me so sad for you. 😪 sending you lots and lots of


----------



## Ask1980

They said if I continued to spot or bleed lightly it was more likely to stick but if I have a big heavy bleed then it's most likely chemical.   it's so weird as my HPT yesterday was negative so used a Clear Blue this morn! They kept saying pregnant on ph to me and I was like no I'm not it's a chemical coz I just knew by the cramps and bleeding.


----------



## Laura14

Ask I am so sorry to hear this, sending hugs  

Thanks Sally and Saska I've had belly ache today and I normally get this 4 days before AF, trying to stay positive 

Xx


----------



## Ask1980

Thank you for all the     I have to retest again tomorrow morning to confirm it defo was chemical. But the cramps are so bad now it's pretty painful!


----------



## Sarahlo

Sorry Ask. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Sallyt31

There are no words Ask to how you must be feeling.  We are all here for you in cyber space when ever you need our support or to vent on how rubbish and unfair it is.  😘


----------



## Dora26

Morning ladies, 

I hope you aren't in too much pain today Ask and that you can get some more answers today, thinking of you. 

I too am bleeding this morning and I'm trying to decide whether to phone the clinic to let them know. I am only on CD14 so way too early for AF, I have a bit of pain in my left side so wondering if it is something to do with all the follicles I had? 
Do you think I should ring the clinic and see what they say? 

x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Dora,  

I would call the clinic if I were you even if it's just for peace of mind. Hope all is ok though. 

Ask hope you are ok today. 

I have just called the clinic as AF still hasn't appeared yet even though spotting is heavier but the clinic advised the scan is also ok to do day 1 or day 2 and I have to pick up my tablets anyway in case I need to take over weekend. So hopefully AF comes full flow today or tomorrow at latest 😊

Sally has AF appeared? 

Laura hope AF stays away for you. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok!! x


----------



## Ask1980

Dora - I would defo call clinic! I had bleeding day 14 which I thought was AF but yesterday the nurse said was in fact implantation bleeding. Even if like me they didn't know for sure what it is they can reassure you. 

Sarah - I hope AF comes soon so you can get started!  

Kimmibobs and Sally - Thank you lovelies!  

Laura - I really hope AF doesn't turn up!  

AFM - The Clearblue still showed 1-2 weeks this morning so the clinic said not to test again til Saturday to give my body chance to settle down.   Today is very much a hot water bottle, chocolate muffin and Pitch Perfect dvd day!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hope it all works out for you ask fingers crossed x


----------



## Dora26

Thanks Ask and Sarah. 
I phoned the clinic and they will call me back at some point today. The receptionist said she will note it down as my day 1, I cannot imagine it is my day 1 as I am only on CD14. I hope it's not or I will probably have to wait even longer to start treatment again.
I doubt it would be implantation bleeding as IUI was abandoned before we got to that stage and we haven't really been doing the deed an awful lot while it's all been going on   Will see what they say though. 

I too hope it all works out for you Ask. A sofa day sounds like just what you need. 

Hope AF shows up for you soon Sarah

Laura I hope yours stays away!

x


----------



## Dora26

So I had a phone call back and they seem to think it is my period because they have messed about with my hormones so much. I am confused! It's only my day 14   
I am booked in for a scan tomorrow to see what's going on! Nothing is ever straight forward is it! 

x


----------



## Ask1980

Dora - unfortunately not!!! Nothing surprises me now after the past 3 weeks!!!   Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Sallyt31

It's all going off ladies, the body is completely crazy with hormones and really do we ever know what sign we should take to mean what?!  It seriously hurts your head all this fertility thinking!  No 2 months are the same!  

Sarah I'm day 27 no sign yet but boobs still sore n possible AF at any given minute I would think... 

Dora a day 14 sounds odd even if hormones have played their part, you will soon know though I'm sure.  Will you do this cycle if it is? 

Ask sounds like the perfect day, I would have loved to join you on the sofa!  Great film 😉 just hope u get more answers soon...

Laura any update? We need some positive news!!  

Do you know what ladies you guys would find about a BFP from me before my family because I'd want to wait 12 weeks before telling them yet as you guys are all cyber buddies and helping me through this you would know straight away!  Mad isn't it?!


----------



## Ask1980

Sally - Lol same here!!   and yeah this month I am fertilitied out!!! I have no idea what is going on with my body/cycles/everything!!!!


----------



## kimmibobs

Hi all, 

Gosh it all sounds so confusing for you all - I think I've been blessed with relatively straightforward cycles so far! Good news for me today, no cysts so we can start round 3 straight away - Gonal F injections start tonight. There was a terrifying moment when she found some nabothanian cysts (harmless) on my cervix and we both wondered if I had 3 ovaries... Thankfully all is ok!

Love to you all - I don't know what I'd do without you ladies! 

xx


----------



## Dora26

I agree Ask nothing is surprising is it. 
Such a complex thing isn't it. I don't know whether to be happy that I could possibly start treatment again soon or worried why I am randomly bleeding, the mind boggles!

Ha ha same with you guys, it's funny isn't it. 

That's great news Kimmibobs, my fingers are crossed for you!

xx


----------



## Ask1980

Fab news Kimmibobs!   When I saw my cysts I thought I had an orange in there!!!


----------



## Sarahlo

it's crazy isn't it Sally I've thought that too but if I get a BFP ever I will tell mum and sis immediately. 

Still waiting for AF she's being a bit of a bugger and still not made a full appearance yet 😊

Great news Kimmibobs fingers crossed for you. 

Good luck to all for this cycle and also for your outcome Ask x


----------



## Sallyt31

Kimmibobs  great news and pleased you will be back on it!  Love this forum too! 

Sarah I'm finding it funny I want it so bad to come unless that 0.1% chance worked!  Lol!


----------



## Sarahlo

I'm so bored of waiting for it now sally lol its like AF is playing games with me lol

I said to DW just before that I'm a lot more ratty in last 24hrs so it must be imminent 😂


----------



## Sarahlo

Good morning ladies. 

So today AF has appeared full flow so here we gooo day 1 has commenced 😊

In the clinic at 12 for my baseline scan and pick up my clomid. 

Hope AF hurry's up for you Sally. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## kimmibobs

Good luck for your scan Sarah xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh keep us updated Sarah!  Nothing yet materialised for some reason my body clock likes Saturdays usually so I'm thinking tomorrow is my day.


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks girls - even the AF pains can't dampen my mood today!! 😛


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello ladies!

Scan went well ovaries look fine. i still have a small polyp that's not grown but they said that's no interference. 

clomid in hand now nurse told me I'm to take 50mg clomid days 2-6. now I'm sure doc said 3-7 so when I questioned it she said no definet you take them 2-6! so ok anyway that's fine with me. lowest dose she said as don't want to over respond. so we shall see!! back in for a scan a week today. x


----------



## Dora26

That's good news Sarah, hope it all goes well for you!

Hope you will get your AF soon Sally. 

I'm in for my scan in an hour, so will see what they say and let you know  

How are you doing Ask?

xx


----------



## Dora26

So my scan showed lots of follicles still there and that my bleed is just a 'blip' and nothing to worry about. I need to wait to have another period and then we can start again. Who knows when that might be but I feel OK about it as I never expected to hear that we could start again today as it was so soon after abandoning.

Hope you all have lovely weekends 

xx


----------



## Sallyt31

That's good Dora once in full flow whenever that might be u know u are on your way again to next IUI 😃
Sarah good u r back off the starting blocks! 😉
I'm feeling rather ugh so cannot be far off now!


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Dora. 

Great to hear all is good with you too!! Have a fab weekend too all!!

I hope I don't turn into a clomid monster 😂😂 x


----------



## Sarahlo

yup off of those blocks Sally finally lol. hope AF comes soon for you x


----------



## kimmibobs

Good news Sarah, and Dora! Sally you'll be joining us soon! 

Ask, hope you're doing ok. xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Indeed here she is and she's sent me to bed this afternoon I feel that bad!  Boo!  Oh well good thing is I can scan Wednesday now to start again!  Yeah!  
A friend through the forum got her first BFP and has been trying since 2008 so I am so happy today for her and I know that everyone of us can have it too, we cannot lose hope, we must stay strong and think positive x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Sally - Fab news AF has now reared.. we are a day apart   very happy for you and that you can get back on it!!

Hope all goes well with the scan on Weds, sorry I can't remember now, are you taking medication or natural?

I have started my clomid this evening lets see what the next week brings!! hoping i sleep through any side affects that I may get x


----------



## Sallyt31

I know Sarah we will hopefully be testing near one another!  
I'm medicated so will get drugs on Wed as long as scan ok.  I'm getting off the Gonal.F train though as I want to try something else.  See what this week brings!  Hope you are ok on Clomid and sleep through well 😄


----------



## Sarahlo

Ohh yes i remember now regarding the gonal... do you know what meds you will be on in place of gonal yet?.. interesting if im needed to be topped up next friday they will give me a bit of gonal the nurse said!!!


----------



## Ask1980

Hey, thanks Kimmibobs and Dora I'm doing okay.

So I have spent some time researching stuff because as you know I am being treated on the NHS as good as the nurses are I do not have the joys of seeing a consultant or having all my questions answered as the clinic are so busy! So to understand my last cycle it's up to me to do the reading! The nurse confirmed yesterday I did have a Biochemical Pregnancy. Hopefully you guys won't need to know this but this is all very new to me and I found it interesting because I had no idea! 
The Definition of a Biochemical Pregnancy 
"When a woman becomes pregnant, the hormone beta hCG begins to circulate in her bloodstream. Levels start out low and begin to double over the next 2-3 days. She won't look pregnant because it is too soon for her body's shape to be affected. It's also impossible to detect a pregnancy with an ultrasound so early on. It's not until beta hCG levels reach about > 2000 mIU/ml that a pregnancy shows up on an ultrasound. The reason why this time period is called a biochemical pregnancy, or clinical pregnancy, is because the only way to tell a woman is pregnant is by blood or urine tests. A biochemical pregnancy sounds like a ‘false positive pregnancy test’; as if the patient was not really pregnant at all. To the patient, this becomes a conundrum! The question that would usually arise from the patient is ‘How can I be a “little bit” pregnant?’ The truth is that a biochemical pregnancy was indeed a conception and is actually a very early miscarriage."

Anyway although I've not been rescanned I can still feel my cysts and although AF has just about stopped I am still getting ovary pain, so no last cycle of IUI until end of Oct. 

I hope all of your cycles go well this month and will be   For you all. X


----------



## Sallyt31

Bless you Ask it's a lot to process.  I am very sorry for you but this can only be hope that the next one will stick and its your time.   
I'm struggling today with pain and I'm heavy so think the final has had some affects but just want to ring the clinic now and get booked in for Wednesday!  
Dora and kimmibobs you ok? Sarah how you feeling?
Laura where are you?  We need to know have you tested?  All waiting for a BFP from you!


----------



## Sallyt31

*gonal not final!


----------



## Ask1980

Sally thanks hon! Roll on end of October for number 8!  

I really hope your AF gets better and fingers crossed for Weds!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello Girls

Im doing good thanks Sally. Took my clomid last night and no side affects so so far so good 

Hoping this week goes quickly as looking forward to scan on Friday, am wishing the days/weeks away lol

Hope you feel better soon tho!!

Glad your better Ask, onwards and upwards to next cycle


----------



## Dora26

Morning ladies, 

Hope you all had nice weekends. 

I'm sorry to hear that Ask it seems a lot to get your head round. Hope you aren't in too much pain and roll on the end of October! That's probably when I will be starting again too as I have to wait until my next period. I was expecting the bleed I had at the end of last week to have stopped by now but it's still going and frustrating me  every time I think it has just about stopped it comes back again!

Hope AF has made an appearance Sally!?

Hope you are doing well too Sarahlo

How are you getting on Kimmibobs?

Hope you are ding OK Laura 

xx


----------



## kimmibobs

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok. I've just had my scan after 4 days of stims, got 3 nice big follicles and lining is ok so all looking good. Got to go back for another scan tomorrow as they think I'll be ready to start the cetrotide tomorrow. Annoyingly my order for the rest of the drugs hadn't been faxed over until this morning so it looks like I'm going to have to work from home tomorrow to wait for them to be delivered. Still, it's a small price to pay. DH is in for a small operation on his eye on Thursday so hoping they can wait until Friday or Saturday until he has to do his bit - don't want his eyes popping out!  

Sarah and Sally, hope you're doing ok with your meds. Ask - a cycle off will do you no harm at all, let your body flush out some of the drugs and you'll be in a better place to start again next time. Hope you're doing ok  

Kim xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Afternoon all 😃
Miserable from where I'm say at work right now, wet and dull - yuk☔
I've got my scan booked for Wednesday at 9.15am so hopefully fingers crossed everything will be ok and I can get new set of injections this cycle.  😃
Kimmibobs all sounds good on your front, good to hear 3 lovely size follies coming along, I'm hoping my lining doesn't get too thick this time round! 
Dora apart from some evil cramps and bloated feeling I'm doing well, just pleased to be back on it again now and hoping for no abandoned cycle this time.  It won't be long before you and Ask will be back on it with us.  It's October next week!  😊


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello gang!!

Sorry your not feeling too great Dora. it's so frustrating when unexpected things happen during our cycles. Hope you can get back on it soon enough!!

Kimmibobs amazing regarding follicles - I really hope I get a couple of good ones too. fingers crossed for you this time and hope DH operation goes well. 

Good luck Sally for the scan weds. what happens if lining is too thick? though it's better to be thick than thin? not red to much about lining issues if I'm honest. 

AFM I'm feeling good. just praying that the Clomid is doing its job. Friday can't come quick enough.


----------



## Sallyt31

Sarah yes there are issues if it's too thin or too thick!  Mine was getting close to being too thick last time as apparently it won't imbed well if it's to thick and more chance of MC.  8-13 is best they say but no thinner than 6 and no thicker than 15.  Mine was 14.5 I think before I was abandoned so wasn't great anyway! 
I've just bought some cura-heat pads that another member on here told me she used during stims to keep stomach warm and she's just had a BFP.  Thought that's not bad idea so got big pack!  Lol!


----------



## Sarahlo

I see now this makes sense. at my scan on Friday she said lining is still quite thick but that's because I'm day 1 - I did come away after thinking hang on do they want it to be thick or thin lol

do you know what meds you will be given instead of final or do you find on weds?


----------



## Sarahlo

I meant gonal but my iPhone decided to change the word to final!!


----------



## Sallyt31

Lol it did that to me too when I spelt the word!
I'm on something else but not sure what other than I will be mixing the vials?  Just hope they remember I don't want the Gonal but I will just have to say if they do try and give it me.


----------



## Laura14

Hi Ladies 

Sorry for the late reply. I'm currently on day 14 No AF yet, I did test day 12 and it was negative, could this be to early? If AF hasn't arrive by Thursday I will test   

Xxxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Laura,

it could have been too early. When did the clinic say to test? I'd go with what they say to be sure. fingers crossed for you. 

Also are you still on Clomid? I've just started this cycle with Clomid


----------



## Sarahlo

Well good luck Wednesday Sally and hope they remember now gonal


----------



## Laura14

Hi Sarahlo,
They said around day 18, I thought it was to early but couldn't resist it's so hard, i stopped Clomid after 3 months and I've been on Gonal F for my 2 goes of IUI xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Ok. well I think anything after 14 days should have a better indication so try hold out testing until then. yes it's very hard trying not to test. keep us posted everything crossed for you x


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I'm off for my monitoring scan in london tomoz hoping for some good sized follies again.. Need to get the timing better for iui as last time I had trigger n iui within 3 hrs and this time I want a bigger gap!

If they're good thurs 18 15 14 like last time should I trigger thurs n ask for iui sat? Or fri??
Any recommendations


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Blue

If that's the case I would personally then trigger Thursday and IUI Friday. At least 24hrs prior to IUI!!

I hope I get some big follicles like you. How much Clomid are you on? I'm on 50mg I hope it's enough!!


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks 

I'm in 50mg days 3-7 I asked if that was enough n they said I'd got good sizes ... I think it very much depends on any other fertility issues if u need high doses? Like pcos ... Not sure though

I've had no side effects from it at all but today but bellys feeling like a pressure

Let u know later x


----------



## Sarahlo

Blue are you testing for LH surge by the way? if not maybe do this also. as soon as you get a positive surge then just trigger (providing lead folli is a min 17mm) then you will be sure to ovulate between 24-36hrs later. 

Good luck today!!

Hope everyone is doing good today. Sally one more day then off you go for the scan 😊

AFM second to last day of the Clomid. Either taking them at night is keeping the side affects at bay or I'm just lucky enough not to get any side affects. phew!!! Scan Friday and reflexology in the evening. looking forward to Friday!! x


----------



## kimmibobs

Hi all, another scan today, one follicle has leapt from 15 to 18 overnight! They did a blood test to see if I've already started to surge. If so, IUI will be tomorrow. If not, it's cetrotide straight away! They said they'll call as soon as they get the results back this afternoon. Got two other smaller ones, one at 13 and one at 12, they don't seem to have changed since yesterday so not sure they'll grow any more. My ovaries were really low today and yesterday so the scans are really uncomfortable at the moment!

Come on phone, ring!!!


----------



## Blueestone

Fantastic kimmi!!

I've just had my scan too... 2 x 2mm and 4 x 6mm ... Scan was very uncomfortable as biggies are sort of central it was quite painful to be honest. Def different to last time. They told me to opk and come back Friday for another scan and trigger and maybe iui fri  or sat as they're big! I'm quite excited !!!


----------



## Sallyt31

Hey ladies
Sounds great on here today!  Lots of positivity.  Laura good to hear from you hon I would definitely resist testing again until day 18 like the clinic says.  It's so hard but what u don't know keeps you more positive I think early testing that comes up negative can then be in your head and that's not good for you to have that doubt, best to be unaware!  
Sarah I cannot wait for scan tomorrow I'm like so eager to get back on it and also finish this annoying period.  I had good acupuncture last night and she was pleased I had a 28 day cycle to say I had been on Gonal as last time I was so early.  Makes you feel better when others say oh this is a positive cycle. 
Kimmibobs yeah great news on your sizes and I would agree for clinic to to test if u r ovulating before making the trigger decision best to have best case scenerio.  
Bluestone looking good too with your sizes!  Another possible IUI for weekend for you and Kimmibobs it's exciting and Sarah not far behind!  Positive vibes ladies 😝


----------



## Blueestone

Oops that should have said 2 x 22mm not 2!


----------



## Sarahlo

Fantastic news Kim and Blue. Amazing start to the week

what CD are you on today Blue?? I will be day 8 when I scan on Friday x


----------



## Blueestone

I'm day 10 today ... She said linings good too just got to get the timing right!


----------



## Dora26

Oh wow lots of positive news today. 

Hope you all get on Ok with scns etc, sorry to hear some of them were painful/uncomfortable they aren't the nicest of things are they! They have updated their machines in our clinic now so they are all new and can tell you a lot more which is good. 

Hope you are doing OK Laura and can hang on a few more days! Fingers crossed for you. 

My nuisance random bleed stopped yesterday afternoon thank goodness, so now I just have to wait for my proper AF to start at some point and then we too can get back on it  

x


----------



## kimmibobs

Good news, no surge yet so just done my Cetrotide (a bit tricky in the work toilets!). IUI will most likely be Saturday now, in for another scan on Thursday. Glad I hadn't started already, that would have been really early! I'm only on CD8! Hopefully another follicle might grow before Saturday.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Sally!

Blue, glad your scan went well! 22 is beyond trigger size for my clinic - it won't be much longer!

Laura I was told 14 days, so you might be a bit early at 12. Fingers crossed for you!

Sarah, how are you doing? 

Dora, hope AF comes for you soon so you can get going again.


----------



## Blueestone

I'm just praying that they don't pop of their own accord... Opk negative at 12noom and 4pm I'm going to do them 4 hourly so hopefully I will detect it I have in the past but usually in an afternoon / early evening


----------



## Sarahlo

I'm good thanks Kimmibobs I'm just waiting now for Friday for my scan. it can't come soon enough. I'm slightly uneasy about days 9 and 10 being the weekend. it would seem the meds can make you ovulate earlier than usual. Anyway will see first how the follis are getting on as that's the first start 😊
Fingers crossed for everyone this month and it looks like we are off to a bright start with the folli sizes!!

Laura - Hope your hanging in there!


----------



## Saska

Wow, sounds like it is all kicking off on here.....seems like there will be lots of obligations coming up very soon. Best of luck to you all. 

Laura, I think it is too early. With my daughter, I tested negative on day 15 and positive in day 16......keep positive. 

My day 16 is on Saturday so I will be testing then. Praying it works as if not I start a full in IVF cycle in November........arghhhhhh.


----------



## Ask1980

Omg look at all the lovely big follicles on here! Lol! Hope you're all okay ladies?!


----------



## Sarahlo

Good luck Sally for the scan tomorrow!! Update us when you can. fingers crossed x


----------



## Sallyt31

Yes will do Sarah 😃. See how u get on Sat and can work from there hon.  I know what u mean about weekends, I do agree with this 7 day a week malarkey as you can't just not be poorly just because it's the weekend. Certain services need to be available.  I know now I'm just saying it as we need fertility clinics  but sometimes we really do, our eggs won't just sleep until Monday as we've hit a weekend! 

Just been to see film Miss You which is so good but so sad but seriously ladies if you go see it you will so relate to Drew Barrymore in it 😂 having fertility treatment!  My best mate and I were laughing our heads off, she kept saying to me really.. I was like yep that's exactly it!

Saska keep us posted of your test we will be routing for you, along with Laura.

Bluestone good to keep an eye for sure wish I had better last time but will this time! 

9.15am tomorrow guys so best get some sleep!  Night all x


----------



## Sallyt31

Sarah I meant Friday!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Yes Sally it's a slight worry. I think my clinic is open on Saturdays now for scans etc I will check when I'm in Friday.  also they will do IUI sat or sun but the issue I had last time was when I picked up my surge they didn't think it was possible due to my follicle size at scan 16hrs before. Then low and behold I ovulated on Sunday. 

Hope all is going well at the scan


----------



## Sallyt31

Scan went ok I've got a few small ones either side but lining is bit on thick side I  still on my period though so hopefully it might calm... They hope.  This was one issue last time though.  
I'm on vials of menotrophin 75ml a day, god these buggers are tricky to do! Back Monday for scan.  Fingers crossed for some big ones!


----------



## Sarahlo

That's ok Sally as your still on then it's bound to be thicker than they would like. Fingers crossed its less thick by Monday!!
Stupid question but if it's on the thick side can they give you something to thin it out a little as they can help if it's the other way around. x


----------



## kimmibobs

Hopefully that lining will go down Sally! Do you have to administer the menotrophin differently to Gonal F? I'm doing cetrotide at the moment and it stings! 

My drugs delivery came today - I had to have it delivered to work as I'm running short of holiday. Of course I arrive with a gigantic box and everyone wants to know what's in it... I couldn't think of a lie quick enough so told them the truth. Feeling quite emotional now - everyone's been lovely about it but it feels odd with everyone knowing. I should say, I work in an office of 5 so it's not like it's a crowd, but I feel weird. The emotional side of this is so much harder than the physical.


----------



## Sarahlo

oh Kim bless you hun!!
But your so right the emotional side can be very tough sometimes. I have decided this time around only my family and best friend will know when my IUI is taking place. Sometimes I just don't want the questions and having to explain things to people who know very little about fertility treatment. I even had one ask me why round 2 of IUI didn't work?? lol. That made me realise I'm done with talking and explaining stuff to people right now x


----------



## Sallyt31

Funny Sarah I wondered same thing about if you can have something that can thin it out?  I might google later!  Lol!
Yes menotrophin is in vials rather than a pen and you have little vials of water you break, use a filter needle to take out the water and put in the vial of menotrophin and then swap needles to take out the vial and into you whilst checking you have no air or missed any when going in and with the syringe.  Stings a little too.  I'm starting to feel a bit light headed but not sure that's me overthinking I'm on something different! 

Kimmibobs bless you hon it is such an emotional process and it's so difficult.  I have a few at work that know and I'm swinging my bag into work his morning going I've got my drugs and they are all applauding!  It's a crazy roller coaster of emotion!  I'll be crying on their shoulders at points.  Hopefully it will help you have a bit of support at work hon.


----------



## kimmibobs

Ah, the menotrophin sounds like the cetrotide, I have to mix that up in the same way. Seems to leave with an itchy rash for the first few minutes after too. 

Yes I'm hoping having people know will be helpful. It just got too hard to think of excuses all the time, and I hate lying to people. They've been really lovely, as I knew they would be. They all know what my suspect fridge packages are now - hurrah! They probably thought I was on crack!


----------



## Sallyt31

😂😂😂😂that's so funny Kimmibobs!  
When I came in this morning and shouted I had my drugs I forgot there were parents in reception, I work in a school!  Oops!  Professionalism out the window i was so excited to be back on them!


----------



## kimmibobs

Haha brilliant - that's you struck off!  

Seriously though, that's lovely your colleagues are so supportive. Good to have a positive atmosphere around you.


----------



## Parky77

Hi all, 

It's been a long time since I've even visited FF but I find myself in the middle of another round of treatment feeling low and wondering where to turn, then I remembered my old friends at FF!

I am currently doing hyper stimulation, so IUI but with 'regular sex' at ovulation. I generally struggle to get my womb lining thick, but that seems to be going in the right direction but my other struggle is over stimulation of follicles. Everything was ticking along nicely and now they've started to go bonkers I have 3 at 10mm and at least 5 at around 6mm. 

So now I'm scared that the round will be abandoned, I really thought I might be lucky this time.

I feel so annoyed at myself (it's all me boyfriend works great) and just angry at the whole thing. 

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Laura14

Hello everyone 

AF arrive this morning, goin to have a month off and start again in Oct 

Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Parky

so sorry your feeling so stressed and upset. this whole journey is nothing but a roller coaster indeed. 

we are always here to cheer you up!! depending on what CD your on but 3 good size can that be ok for you? my clinic will go ahead with 3 mature follicles but some clinics only 2.. Fingers crossed for you when is next scan?

Sorry about the BFN Laura. hope your not too down. sometimes it's good to take a little break in between x


----------



## kimmibobs

Sorry AF arrived Laura. I think a month off helps sometimes, I had an enforced one and it definitely helped me calm down a bit. The wine helped too!

Welcome Parky. Do they reduce your dose if your overstimulated? Surely some would die off? I've not had OHSS so I'm not coming from a very informed place, sorry. You're so welcome to rant on here though - I find this place hugely helpful! 

xx


----------



## Dora26

Kimmibobs, I work in a small office too including me there are five of us in total. Most of them knew from the beginning that we were having treatment because one of my colleagues wives miscarried with twins a couple of years ago and to cut a long story short she ended up having her tubes removed so the only way they could conceive was by IVF. Their first time failed but their second time resulted in a positive and they now have two lovely twin girls who are about 2 months old. So I decided that it wouldn't be such a bad thing to let them know seeing as they had gone through a similar thing and I can talk to them about it (it's a small family business). It would also be very hard for me to leave work for appointments without questions being asked. 

Laura I am so sorry to hear about your BFN. I too think that sometimes a break helps. I have and will have to wait a fairly long time for my next try and I find that keeping myself busy helps a lot and little trips away if you can do that is nice too. At the moment I think my AF won't be with my until at least the end of October so I am trying to put it to the back of my mind a little while, apart from coming on her to chat to you all   Sending you a huge hug   xx

Parky, welcome to you! Will they just keep an eye on your follicles for now if they know you have several? Mine went mad last time too, I had 6 on my left side and 3 on my right which were all fairly big so my cycle was abandoned. 
I hope that chatting on here will help you, it's sure helped me on our journey. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK

xx


----------



## Parky77

Thanks all, I always do find this place a 'safe place' for chatting/venting/comfort.

Yes they have reduced my menopur from 225 to 150 and my next scan will be on Friday.  I am pretty sure if just the 3 recruit I will be ok to go ahead, I just need for them not to all go off!  This is fairly standard for me, last time I converted to ICSI which obviously did not result in a pregnancy but I do have two frosties from that.  I am just not into ICSI, I have done it 3 times and I hate it, I find this less invasive and it has produced the 'best' result so far for us.

Luckily I managed to skive off work, which was nice I had a good cry and a sleep and feel a little bit better, although now I have to play catch up with my work!  So should probably stop waffling on here and get on with it!

It's always good to know you're not on your own, so thanks ladies.

Laura - really sorry to hear your news, I am split on cracking on with another go and waiting for a bit, you just have to do whatever feels right and whatever you can cope with.


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah welcome Parky!  I really hope you have some better luck this time, wow you have had a journey so far bless you.  One of the ladies on here but on another thread has been trying since 2008 with such a roller coaster it's too long to go into but she had her first BFP on Saturday so she's my inspiration and I know all of us on this thread can be Mums 😃.  If we have each other, stay strong and positive and do what we can ourselves with regards diet, exercise and little extras like acupuncture etc... We shouldn't then beat oursleves up as we have done everything we can do.  
So sorry Laura 😢 just have a break, I think it's needed between cycles it's just too much otherwise.  Just remember we are all here for you. 
Dora  I agree with you keeping busy is key when u know u have to wait and keep your mind occupied.  I've always got things booked in for these eventualities.  If I don't this time I'm off to venice in October and I'll break for a cycle to get my mind back on it but hell I want that BFP this time 😉
Kimmibobs and Sarah my fingers are crossed for you both!  This thread needs some BFPs I'm just not having it anymore!


----------



## Laura14

Thanks everyone, My mum does reflexology and she is doing a special course in Oct for fertility so I'm going to be her case study for IUI and I've been so emotional this time just need a few weeks to relax xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Evening ladies!!

Ive had a really hectic week in work, plus dear mother is here so its been none stop. Popped my last clomid pill this evening, fingers crossed they have done the job.

Laura I am going for my first fertility reflexology session on Friday evening. I am really looking forward to it and will report back here on how it went.

Tomorrow is actually my birthday so I'm hoping for some birthday look with this cycle!!.. I will report back on Friday after my 9am scan!!

Wishing everyone much luck this time around. As Sally says we need some BFP's on here this month!! x


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Yes I agree we need some bfps!!!

Good luck everyone!

I'm on cd 11 and can't stop thinking about my follies praying they don't pop before Friday! I've been testing opk every 4 ish hours since Monday but still no positive.. I'm hoping I get it tomoz night late then I can trigger n go for iui fri!

Just hope I haven't missed it!


----------



## Blueestone

Help!!!

Hi all

I've just done opk and its positive I think ... Dark equal lines. My follies on Tuesday cd10 were big at 22mm. I'm wondering if they will say trigger today and go tomoz I'm so scared of missing the window either too early or too late. Could the egg release straight away with the trigger as they're big or is the 12 hr - 36 still a possibility. I'm off work today so could go to london for the iui today or tomorrow. I can't ring them til 830 to see what they say and I'm 90mins away!! Aghhh im freaking out!!!! Help!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Blue

As far as my knowledge goes once tested positive for LH or if you take the trigger then it's 24hrs minimum and up to 36hrs roughly. Can you speak to them and discuss triggering anyway?? at 22mm my clinic would have triggered immediately. You don't want to run the risk of the follicles getting too big. Call them and tell them you will trigger??


----------



## Sarahlo

Also IUI tomorrow and no later I would say. you may have gotten the surge through the night depends when you last tested. But yeah I'd say trigger now and IUi tomorrow if that was me of course. x


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks girls xx

I will call them at 830 when they open. What a nightmare it's such a short window of opportunity and I'm scared to be too early or too late!!! Aghhhh why can't evolution make it apparent by now!!!

And tmi but got lots of ewcm now


----------



## Blueestone

Shall I do a cb smily to see if it's a definite yes?


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Blue tbh with follicles that's size on Tuesday and picking up a positive today I would definetly not hold out any longer for IUI. I would go with the tests and tell the clinic you will trigger. Anything above 17mm will have a mature egg so 22 was already fine. Good luck speaking to the clinic 😀


----------



## Saska

So just got a very faint positive on a test.......Could it be the trigger? I'm 15dp trigger. I daren't be excited as from what I have learnt fertility is always a rollercoaster.


----------



## Sarahlo

Wow Saska that does sound promising. can you get a beta done??

I think trigger depends on how much your given and of course everyone is different. Maybe test with a clear blue??


----------



## kimmibobs

Oo Saska that's exciting! Keep us posted! 

Blue, what did clinic say?

AFM I've just had a scan, one at 21 and one at 16 so triggering tonight, IUI Saturday morning. Yay!


----------



## Dora26

Oooh Saska that is promising! When did your clinic tell you to test?

Yay that's great news Kimmibobs! And good size follicles too. Hope all goes well for you.

Hope you are getting on OK Blue?

xx


----------



## Saska

They said 16dpiui. Pretty sure it's the trigger so that's depressing.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I called the clinic and they said trigger asap and to go to have iui tomoz. So that's what I've done! London bound tomoz


----------



## Sarahlo

Saska your not out until officially out. x

Good luck blue for IUI I fingers crossed for you this cycle xx


----------



## Sallyt31

God it's all going off! 
Ek good luck Blue for tomorrow, I pray everything is good to go in morning I would say defiantly trigger today but since done all that bit!  Don't forget your fun part tonight too 😉
Kimmibobs they are also fab size follies, yeah!  Good luck for yours. 
Saska I wouldn't rule anything out so stay positive hon ☺
Sarah would be a wonderful birthday gift to get that BFP so let's hope your scan is good to go and you can trigger and IUI!
These are for us all on here 😉
🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Sally 😊

This afternoon been getting little random twinges in left and right ovary. hope all is ok!!


----------



## Sarahlo

According to our good friend Google it's more likely just the follicles growing. let's hope we shall see tomorrow 😬


----------



## Saska

Hcg is 16.5 so not looking good. Repeat bloods on Saturday. Feel mortally depressed! And have 16 of my in laws coming over for dinner. Urgh.


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh no Ssaka but still fingers crossed x


----------



## Sallyt31

Saska I really hope you do have positive.  Don't give up yet x


----------



## Sallyt31

Sarah - Grow follies grow!  😉


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Sally just had a right moment on the tube. Think it's a combination of being another year older and less fertile and hoping it works for me one day!!
Anyway back to positivity 😊


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Hope ur ok? Man my belly feels so full not uncomfortable but bigger? I guess it's those juicy follicles! Can't wait to get there tomorrow... 
Sally no fun stuff for me as I'm a singleton!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Blue - Yes all good just has a wobbly moment but all good now thanks lol

Hope your not feeling too uncomfortable still bless you. 

I'm in at 9am for my scan fingers crossed all is good x


----------



## Blueestone

Just wondering where everyone is having their treatment at?


----------



## Sarahlo

I'm at Gennet city fertility in London. Yourself?


----------



## Blueestone

I'm at London Womens clinic


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh sorry Blue having a blonde moment as I so knew that too!  Doh! 
Ah Sarah glad u r feeling more positive now but you are allowed a moment bless you.  Just get yourself on here and we can pick you up 😄


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh thanks Sally!!

Well off to bed now up early for scan. Will report back in the morning.

Night night ladies x


----------



## Sallyt31

Good luck Sarah 🍀


----------



## Blueestone

Good luck!

I'm on route to have my iui at 1130. Praying that I haven't missed ovulation! X


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Guys

So I think it went well. the nurse says she happy so far. 

I have 6 follicles yes 6. All just under 10mm 2 on left 4 on the right. the 2 biggest one on each side just under 10 the rest 8 or 9mm. 

Obviously I'm slightly worried they all keep responding but she thinks it will be fine. What do
you guys think?? today's is CD8 she think IUI I be towards end of next week. 

Lining also just slightly on thin side but again she said not worried so I'm thinking all good?? 

Next scan Monday midday x


----------



## Saska

Sarahlo, that sounds pretty impressive to me! 
Blue, best of luck. Think positive, this could be the one. I'm sure you haven't mucked up the timing and even if you had, the egg lives for 24 hours so could be totally perfect.


----------



## Sallyt31

Sarah sounds great for day 8 when you think ovulation is normally round day 14 u have good sizes for the day you are at.  Do you still continue to take Clomid?  Is that the one you take?  Drugs will continue to make them grow.
Oh Blue massive good luck today!  Keep us posted!  🍀
I'm finding the vials hard to do I have to say fiddly isn't the word!  It's the filter needle swap with other needle I'm finding difficult as I seem to lose some of the fluid back into the vial once I've tried to extract with the filter and swap to normal needle!  Stressing me out each morning.  Getting terrible back pain every day.  I have started using cura heat pads on my lower back that someone said was good to do.  Keep the follies warm and growing!  They stay warm over 24h I'm so impressed.


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh Sally bless you. sounds very tricky. But hopefully you will start to feel better soon. When is next scan??

I stopped the Clomid on Wednesday and yes she said the drugs will still have an impact. I just pray that some of them well 3 lol start to drop off. Usually I ovulate day 14 so kind of expecting it the same this month but you just never know when medication is involved. 

I have my reflexology tonight so hopefully I'm going in the right directon thisi month. I'm happy no follis were bigger than 10 as feel much happier now the fact the weekend is here. I would have panicked I would ovulate Sunday if follis were really big today. 

How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## kimmibobs

Sarahlo I too start off with lots of follicles but the majority don't grow or die back - fingers crossed it will be the same for you! 

Hope your scan went well Blue xx


----------



## Sarahlo

ok that's good to know Kimmibobs hope same happens to me 😊

There were a lot more smaller ones there that she didn't measure as she said they won't catch up to these bad boys lol


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Sarah that sounds Promising!!

AFm just out of iui and having some lunch before heading home! Donor sample was good and nurse was impressed as  there was 32million! Only had 8million last time so big change!
Nurse said she thought I was ovulating as lots of ewcm when she put speculum in! Nice!! Haha

Otd 8th! Come on swimmers do ur swimming!!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Wooop amazing timing blue!!Good luck 😀😀


----------



## Sallyt31

Blue so pleased timing was perfect and you had a whopping 32 million!! 😳😝
Rest up now and don't go overdoing it.  Fingers crossed for 8th!!

My left side is twinge city today as well so hope that's them growing!  Lol! Scan is Monday Sarah I bet I'll trigger Tuesday and have IUI Wednesday ... Or possibly Thursday.


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Sally I'm thinking my IUI I will be around then too - I've never ovulated beyond day 14 which would be next Thursday for me. I've also never had follis this big on cd8 so maybe ovulation will be a little sooner. so exciting 😀😀


----------



## Blueestone

I'm excited! Just heading home now ... My left side it's twinging and I feel flushed and shaky... Hoping its adrenaline and ovulation! Haha I'm already symptom spotting!


----------



## Sallyt31

Sarah I think you and I will be testing same day at this rate - fingers crossed!! 
Blue so funny I would be doing same, just go home and chill now and let he baby dust do its magic! 😉


----------



## Sarahlo

hehe certainly looks that way Sally 😊


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all home now and settling down. Bellys very uncomfortable like trapped wind. Hurts to sit down. I'm
Sure I had this last time too... Maybe it's the after effects of the clomid...


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi everyone. Good stuff blue you just rest up now and relax

I had my reflexology tonight it was great now feel so relaxed  and chilled it was brilliant. still smiling now. I can highly recommend it to those thinking of doing it. It important I think though to research a good practitioner and chat prior to the appointment. Mine called me and we talked about why I'm doing it and fertility etc and it was much better than just walking in there and seeing someone I've never seen / spoken to before. 
She did a full fertility treatment and didn't need to focus on the follis as she said the Clomid is deffo doing the job lol. x


----------



## Sallyt31

That's really great Sarah.  So pleased you enjoyed it and feel relaxed now.  That's how I feel after acupuncture and I really like my acupuncturist she is very thorough when I met her got the first time and I believe in her which is what you need too.  
Blue hope you have had a relacingn afternoon/evening. 
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Sarahlo

Yep I'm feeling great and trying to stay positive for this cycle. But by god time is dragging and not even on the 2WW lol

What time is your scan monday Sally?

Kimmibobs good luck for IUI tomorrow btw. Hope all goes well x


----------



## Sallyt31

8.45am on Monday Sarah!  Praying that they are growing ok and no issues.  
I know what you mean by time dragging though, I think I just want to get to insemination and know it's all been done without being abandoned.

Kimmibobs let us know how you get on won't you this morning? Sending you 🍀 luck

Someone else I'm sure was scanning today or am I making that up?


----------



## Sarahlo

Yes you could be right Sally I think someone else was scanning today??

Fingers crossed for Monday hun let's hope our follis are happy it's the weekend also and do some magic 😊

I know until IUi has taken place is hard rally to relax. our biggest fear always a cancelled cycle for one reason or another. thinking back to my convo with nurse about my lining. I hope it's thickens up over this weekend it's so annoying that's a Clomid side affect. Anyway if not at least I can take some eostrogen pills from Monday!! 

All week I have been wishing the week away for my Friday scan to come and now I'm wishing the weekend away for my Monday scan. No wonder this year has flown by 😀 x


----------



## Sallyt31

I'm on my way to a baby shower 😳
Loads of friends due these next few weeks but what I'd really like is my OWN baby shower! Come ON follies do your bit n then everything else do their bit! Stick egg stick! 😉


----------



## Sallyt31

Sarah I'm like come on scan day too!  Wishing away the weekend! 😂


----------



## kimmibobs

IUI#3 done! All went fine, 43m sperm after washing and lots of EWCM. Struggled with the catheter again though so a little bit of bleeding but nothing to worry about. Please let this one work!!!

Hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## Saska

Got my beta result today and only 18. So hardly gone up. Clinic still want me to take meds until weds when I have another blood test. It's just like one drawn out negative. She says there is still hope but really doubt it.


----------



## Sarahlo

Yay fab news Kimmibobs. That's amazing on the sperrm count too. everything crossed for you. Really hate it when they struggle with the catheter it can be so painful 😒

ahh Saska still your not out until your out. everything crossed for you too x


----------



## Sarahlo

So so far this month we've had 2 IUis Blue and Kimmibobs? Anymore??

Hopefully Sally and I can join the party next week 👏😊


----------



## Sallyt31

Kimmibobs seriously great news on the IUI here comes the 2ww!

Saska oh hon I'm still praying a miracle for you!  

Sarah, yes let's hope we are joining them next week, fingers crossed 👍🙏my left side I swear my ovary has started playing up again tonight so something is going off in there! 

Night all x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello 

Hows everyone doing today? 

I had a lovely day out and now home chilling and thinking about the scan tomorrow. Had some little ovary twinges again this weekend on both sides so fingers crossed for tomorrow!!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi!

What time is ur scan tomorrow?

All ok here I've been cleaning like it's going out of fashion ... Even did windows at the front! Then thought hmm is this a good idea?? So stopped and chilled for a bit! No tww loony symptom spotting today except for a very achy hip on left side?? No idea!

Good luck tomoz xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Well I've started with a cold today so I'm so annoyed as that's not going to help is it?  My other half is also sneezing his head off so we are a right pair!!  Really not in the mood but scan tomorrow so no choice 😂. You have to laugh at the farce when u both feel pants! 😂
Anyway the left ovary hasn't stopped twinge ing since Friday so hope that's good hey Sarah as you've had both sides.  What time is your scan?  Mines 8.45am so I'll let u know ladies.  Good luck Sarah! 
Blue calm a little lovely and chill 😉 it's the glorious sunshine puts one in such a good mood you can do anything. 
How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh Blue bless you.. relax as much as you can!!

Scan is at midday. It was originally 9:30 but due to work I had to change the time.

Yes Sally please update in the morning after you are done and good luck  . Hope you and the other half feel better very soon Nothing worse than feeling ill in the run up to all of this!!

Is anyone else around?? Thread has gone pretty quiet!!! x


----------



## Dora26

Morning ladies, 

Glad to hear all is going well with everyone. I have been keeping up with all the chat but haven't posted as nothing much to report my end at the moment. 

Hope your scans go OK today everyone. 

Blue hope you are putting your feet up  

xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Well not brilliant this morning.  I have just one follie on left side but only 1.2 at the minute so rather small.  They've double the menotrophin to 150 which I've just had and again tomorrow back on Wed for another scan.  Hope it gets bigger but doesn't disappear!  Plus the cold is taking over so feel rotten.com 😷


----------



## Sarahlo

oh no Sally not the best of starts to Monday for you.   for you it starts to grow. 

Will update on my folli progress later!! x

Hey Dora good to hear from you 😀


----------



## Sallyt31

Thanks Sarah I'm hoping it gets to 1.8 for Wednesday which is a big ask but I can  
Good luck today hon let us know how you get on x
Dora nice to hear from you hon, remember always here for a chat if u need it inbetween treatment x


----------



## Sarahlo

Sally hun I presume your talking in cm right? so your currently on  12mm?

But it's totally possible to grow to 18mm by Weds when they can grow up to 3mm per day!! x


----------



## Dora26

Thanks ladies. 

Try to think on the positive side Sally, it only takes one to make a baby   I agree with Sarah 12mm seems like a good size at the mo.  Hopefully a couple more days on a higher dose will help you loads. 

Hope you get on OK later Sarah  

xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah yes Sarah that's right 12mm, 3 per day... Oh that's made me feel better hadn't realised as much as that!  Hopefully doubling dose will help too just hope I don't ovulate early and lose it between now and Wed.  Theory I shouldn't but u never know.  Thanks Sarah u have made me feel bit better.  😊

Ah thanks Dora 😃 I just felt a bit down when I saw there was one and only 12mm, I'm day 10 so your right it is still early.  Thanks guys what would I do without you!    The cold doesn't help feeling the best I have to say!


----------



## Sarahlo

Ah that's ok Sally 😀 but 12mm is totally good for day 10 fingers crossed for weds 😊 x


----------



## kimmibobs

Sally one of my follies grew from 15 to 18 in 24hrs, so you've plenty of time yet! It finished up at 21 and that was on 75 of Gonal F, so I'm sure you'll be fine. Sounds like they're taking good care of you!

AFM the 2ww is already dragging!! I'm so impatient... OTD isn't until 10th October


----------



## Dora26

Fell better soon and think positive thoughts  

Sorry to hear your 2ww is dragging Kimmibobs. You'll have to get lots of things planned in to help the time go quicker  

xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Wowser Kimmibobs that's some serious growing in 24hrs thanks for telling me that my positivity is growing tenfold with you guys, that's what I love about this forum, if I didn't have u guys I'd be sat at work worrying and thinking game over as no one else understands and u can chat with.  
Oh 10th Oct is my other halves birthday so I know it's going to be a positive day for you Kimmibobs!  😉


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh bless you all. just in a cab on way to scan and feeling a little nervous. both ovaries are rumbling right now. really hope I don't have too many follis as that's my main concern. oh and also lining too hope it's thickened up!!


----------



## Sallyt31

🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀
Sarah it will be good I can feel it 😉


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi everyone

So follis continue to be having a party 1x15mm 2x14mm and the rest around 12-13mm

Back in for scan weds but need to also test for surge in case it happens tomorrow which they doubt but you never know!!

lining is great thankfully

Just hope the 3 smaller drop off  and don't continue to grow or IUI most likely be cancelled or follicle reduction she said which I personally hadn't heard of before x


----------



## Sallyt31

Brilliant Sarah 😃😃😃. Seriously great news! 
I'm sure the smaller ones will die off or they can do this  follicle reduction.  I have heard of it but not researched it as never get enough of them in first place!  Lol! 
You n me Wed hon!  😉


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Sally  

fingers crossed the smaller ones drop off by weds. I need to do some research on follicle reduction just in case!! 

What time you in on weds?? I'm in 11:30am x


----------



## Sallyt31

8.15am hon, I keep creeping up by half hour each time so soon I'll be in my PJs going in 😂


----------



## Sarahlo

lol indeed it's getting earlier and earlier!! 

I'm starting with the pee sticks tonight. I'm not totally convinced after last time. my last cycle I had a 15mm and it grew to 17mm the day after which was my IUI day as I was surging. so gonna test when I'm home see if I've picked up any surge. At least I can go in tomorrow for scan if in any doubt. x

I'm off for some gong meditation tonight peeps! I've never been before but my reflexologist recommended it and it's in the same place as I went for my reflexology. Hoping it helps me to relax a bit and prepare for what may be this week. but first things first and the minute I walk through the door in 30mins it's pee on a stick time 😊 x

So no surge at all which is good - lets see what tomorrow brings!!! Going to research follicle reduction just in case!! x


----------



## Sallyt31

Enjoy the meditation Sarah ✌😌


----------



## Sarahlo

Good morning all. 

Meditation was great had the best nights sleep ever. 

No LH surge at the moment so hoping I hold out until tomorrow lol 

How's everyone else doing?? x


----------



## Sallyt31

In bed full of cold 😷 boo!  Hoping to be ok tomorrow x

Glad the meditation helped Sarah 😃


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh no Sally gutted for you. hope you feel better soon!!

twingy ovaries again this morning. mainly left side where I had the 2 14mm ones so hopefully that's just why. 

I've read up on follicle reduction and it's basically like egg collection so they will remove the eggs from the bigger follicles. I really don't like the thought of this and hope that it doesn't come to that. 

lots of lemon and ginger tea today Sally for you 😊 x


----------



## Christie1

Hi all. I'm in the two week wait of my 3rd iui. I know pregnancy symtoms can mirror af but would you still get discharge? (sorry if tmi) 
Any advice would be appreciated please. 
Thanks x


----------



## kimmibobs

Hi Christie, I'm exactly the same stage as you! I think it's normal to have discharge throughout your cycle, but it can vary if you're on medication. I'm on cyclogest pessaries which makes judging any discharge impossible. You can also get implantation bleeding which some people mistake for the beginnings of AF (and vice-versa).


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Christie welcome

Yes my last IUI I had more than usual CM. as Kimmibobs said so many things can mirror one or the other. 

Good luck with your cycle 😊

I've still not got an LH surge which is good so looking forward to the scan tomorrow and see if the follis have finally calmed down lol 

How you getting on Kimmibobs?? x


----------



## kimmibobs

I'm fine thanks Sarah, struggling to stay focussed at work! Difficult not to constantly google everything fertility. I've been wondering about what happens if this doesn't work (which I know isn't very positive thinking!). I'd quite like a laproscopy before IVF just to check everything is ok, but the clinic don't seem keen. Can I insist? Should I?


----------



## Sallyt31

Thank you Sarah I am just about to have a bath to make myself feel a bit better after having a two hour sleep this morning/this afternoon. I am hoping that my folly is hanging in there and growing well for tomorrow scan I don't think I could cope with bad news when I feel this rubbish with this stupid cold.
I agree maybe when you go to your scan tomorrow that a couple have dropped off and you don't have to have this reduction it does sound a bit possibly painful but nevertheless it might be okay and as long as you still got your trigger and and 2 or 3 follies it will be all good! 🍀
Hello Christie nice to see you on the IUI thread hoping the two week wait is not getting to you too much however I know what we are all like on here for stressing and early testing even though we know we shouldn't!  It's great you are joining Kimmibobs on the wait and Sarah and I hope to this week!  The other amazing ladies on this thread will hopefully be joining us in the not too far future.
Kimmibobs hope you are keeping busy and not worrying too much. 😉
Kimmibobs if you do have the laparoscopy please bear in mind that it takes a good couple of weeks to recover. I had a week off work afterwards and still felt sore the week after. I had my mother-in-law stay with me for that first week just to help out and I'm glad she did because I didn't expect it to feel as bad as it was. Obviously I was glad to hear everything was okay and the only real reason I had it was so that I would get the IUI free as I has already been told no to IVF so having the lap meant that they would go ahead with my three go's for IUI at least that is one thing in my favour that my tubes apparently are clear.  Have you considered the other less invasive option forgot the name of that now where they scan you but you only feel rough for a day or so?


----------



## Sarahlo

Kimmibobs - I'd insist if not then maybe think about the laparoscopy with a private clinic  for peace of mind. 

But stay positive and don't be thinking things just yet 😊

Aww bless you Sally. I'm sure your folli will still be there and growing nice and big for you!!

I really hope we get some BFPs this month Come  on girlies we can do it 👏 x


----------



## kimmibobs

Hi Sally, Do you mean the HSG (hysteropingogram), with the dye through your tubes? I had that earlier this year and they found a small hydrosalpinx on one side, but weren't concerned enough to do anything about it - it wasn't blocking the tubes. Or is there another one I've not heard of? Happy to try anything, I just want to give ourselves the best chance. 

Sarah I admire your optimism! I'm scared of being positive as I don't want to face the massive come-down if it doesn't work...


----------



## Sallyt31

Sarah is right we must all remain very positive.  I'm just struggling because of this frigging cold driving me insane I don't feel very positive for anything at the moment ha ha! 
Kimmibobs you are right that's the one I was thinking off but if you've already had that done and there was  something small but nothing to worry about  they said then maybe it is wise to go to the next stage and have the laparoscopy for your peace of mind and obviously to make your IVF chance the best possible chance.  I read somewhere that when you start the fertility trial they do tend to like you out of the system within six months so they like to have given you all the possible treatment that they can give you and then say goodbye which I found like seriously WTF?!  Obviously if you are paying privately it's a different matter I'm just hoping I don't have to go on the trial but if it does come to that I am leaving the UK and hitting Spain for sure. 
You won't need to have the lap because this time is your BFP I can feel it in my bones ha ha!


----------



## kimmibobs

Aw thanks Sally, I hope so! I really hope your cold gets better. I had a stinking cold with my first IUI, I felt dreadful! I found steaming quite helpful and I took some time off sick rather than ploughing on through like I normally would. It didn't seem to affect IUI though, it all worked like clockwork (even though it was a BFN), so just rest up and I'm sure it will all be fine.


----------



## Sarahlo

Yep indeed Sally rest up tonight and fingers crossed for the scan tomorrow. I'm sure all will be fine though. 

Kimmibobs try remain positive as much as possible. 

I have tested again for the surge and no surge in sight so I'm very happy about that. If I have a folli at 17 tomorrow I will be triggering well provided the 3 smaller ones are no bigger than I guess 15mm!! not entirely sure what the limit is as follis still grow until egg released!!

Blue how your getting on hun? x


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah feeling sick now guys this is rubbish!  I've also been checking for surge after last time and I'm ok touch wood but getting ... TMI ... Discharge now.  Got to hope follie is good size n I can trigger tomorrow or Thursday!  Sarah I'll be routing for you tomorrow.  We need to join Kimmibobs!  
Blue yes, you ok?  
Dora, Saska, Laura and Ask you guys ok? Who am I missing?  Think of all of all of you and how we all deserve the BFPs!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all!

Soz bloody work gets in the way of me obsessively being online!!

All good here no real symptoms just feel huge with the pessaries! My jeans r right!

Just off to the school will pop on later x


----------



## Sarahlo

Good to hear blue bless you! At least your taking yout mind off the 2WW...

Ahh sally poor thing.. hopefully a good nights sleep will do u the world of good!! Hoping folli is a big one 

In all my folli madness totally forgot to mention but in my last scan she said my polyp was getting smaller so is going finally lol

Finges crossed for tomorrow and hope i will be triggering also if i dont get the surge by scan time x


----------



## Ask1980

Hi Sally! I'm sorry you're poorly   not great timing for you to be ill hon but fingers crossed!  

Hope everyone else is doing okay?!   for you all! 

AFM I have been spending my time researching!!! as I only have 1 IUI left I am not going into this one as just another NHS number and want some individual treatment so actually have my first consultants apt! I am hoping to be taken seriously and I shall update you as and when!!


----------



## Sallyt31

Go Ask!  👏  I seriously do not blame you and will be interested to hear what they say to you.  I think I'll have a break if this doesn't work for last go but I too might invest some time into research.  When's the appointment?  
Blue good to be busy though so keep busy and test time will be here before you know it!  
Sarah good news on the polyp hon!


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey guys.....I'm on my second medicated iui.. With injectables and peseries ! Insemination day is sat 3rd.. Anyone similar? First time with peseries any tips? Xx


----------



## Ask1980

Hi Lisa, I've had Cyclogest pesseries for 6 cycles and have used them both front and back! Back is less messier but if you use them at the front lay down for a bit after inserting so they don't melt and drip straight out!!   good luck on Sat!


----------



## kimmibobs

Try not to sneeze if you've just done a pessary - I did and it was all kinds of disaster! 

I find I get heartburn and constipation too so keep the Rennies nearby and eat lots of prunes xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Thank you so much ask1980. Are they meant to increase chances? Whereabouts are u in the journey? X

Hey Kimibobs.. That made me lol!! God I'm always constipated .. It's gonna go to a whole new level!! I don't care if it works!!!! Lol xxx best wishes


----------



## Blueestone

And get some panty liners too as it leaks out as it melts .... And using rectally can cause involuntary leakage too !!😳💩


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Lisa and welcome 😀

I did my pessaries at night in front and had no issues with them except for heartburn and constipation early on but that's it. 

Good luck for your cycle this month x


----------



## Ask1980

Lisa - they don't increase chances only raise progesterone if you have low progesterone!  I'm currently awaiting IUI#8 at end of october my last one!   

And yeah I always get bloating, stomach pains, heartburn, nausea and crave spicy foods on them!!   it's all good!!! Lol!


----------



## Sallyt31

Morning ladies
Well feeling sick and nervous, not had best nights sleep think I'm thinking too much.  Worrying about being poorly and then what's going to go off this morning!  I'm not going back into work after scan I've decided still feel too poorly.
Lisa welcome to the thread!  God u lot have given me even more nerves about the pessaries, I've not had to use them before as thought my progesterone was ok but after last cycle I think they might just to be on safe side as my test result was Boarderline.  Anything they throw at us though like you said Ask if it does the trick who cares bring it on! 
Good luck Sarah for your scan 🍀 I'll be thinking of you too!


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning Girls

Hey Sally don't be worried you were looking good day 10 scan so nothing to worry about. Hope all goes well this morning and u feel better soon. Really don't panic about the pessaries. Just take them before bed and no leakage or anything it's totally fine. Good luck 👍

AFM - well no LH surge still in fact not even a hint in sight. Clear blue doesn't even give me a flashing smiley and the cheaper ones the line is very faint. So interesting to see what the scan shows lol x


----------



## lisalou1234

Good luck today SallyT looking forward to hearing how u get on? I have clinic Thursday and think I will be asked to trigger!
Hi sarahlo- I am also in a same sex relationship- which clinic are you at? Are u funded?

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Lisa

was meant to be funded but by time I got my app the CCG pulled funding the week before. So I am self funded at Gennet City Fertility in London. Yourself??

Sally thinking of you and saying a little   for the folli 😊


----------



## Sallyt31

Hi ladies scan went okay my folly is now 16 mm yay. They made me do a ovulation test but negative so gave me 150 mil of menopur today and rescanning tomorrow morning with a look in to have IUI on Friday morning.
The scan was very painful this morning as my bowel was shadowing my ovary on the left so it took her a while of poking around and me pressing down on my left side for her to be able to get to see it and see the size of it.
Ouch!  Fingers crossed it's still there in the morning!  Feel a bit better now!


----------



## kimmibobs

Yay, congrats Sally! xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Yay Sally absolutely fantastic 😊

I hope I have some good news also!! something is telling my biggest folli is 16mm today also so we shall see. My gut feeling is IUI Friday also but scan in 2hrs so will know then what's what!!

Hope your colds on it way out for you xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Thanks Kimmibobs and Sarah!
Good luck Sarah 🍀 hoping for good news from you too!  
I'm back in bed now as I've taken today off but my best friend is bringing me some lunch in bless her.  I'll probably go back into work after scan tomorrow especially if IUI is Friday I'm not going back in once I've had it done I'm putting my feet up!  
9.15am tomorrow, seriously traffic for our main hospital is pain in ass and looks like x4 this week but if it's the way to that BFP bring it on 😉👍


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey all did quick POAS before I leave for app and now I have flashing smiley so LH is immenent lol

Will update after the scan xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Yeah great Sarah I bet u will trigger tonight!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Everyone

So kind of good news 2x20 1x19

The other 3 are borderline 14 and 15mm so can only procceed with follicle reduction on those. 

I've agreed to this and with no sedation God help me.  The only thing I'm questioning is they want me to trigger at 9pm tonight and then back in 8:30am Friday for this and IUI I. she said I will be  done by 10pm. 

why would they want me to trigger tonight any ideas? I'm going to email the clinic to clarify as what if I the ovulate tomorrow night. so confused x

DW had to take th ovitrele as it needs to go in the fridge and luckily her work colleagues know 😂 mine don't as only been here a short while!!


----------



## kimmibobs

Hi Sarah, 

Your follicle sizes are great, and it's good they're willing to do follicle reduction for you. I would imagine as you're surging and at the right size they'll want you to do trigger 36hours before insemination - this seems to be the optimum time for conception. All my triggers have been 36 hours before the IUI itself. It doesn't matter if you ovulate a bit early or late, the eggs and sperm should all survive long enough for the timing to be right.

Eee good luck! You'll be joining us on the 2ww wait soon - get ready to be impatient! 

Kim xx


----------



## kimmibobs

I had to buy a lunchbox to hide my Ovitrelle in once, I use the lunchbox all the time now!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Kimmibobs

nope I'm not naturally surging just yet but they want me to trigger tonight. the last time I tested my surge and ovulation it was around 32hrs. usually it woudnt matter if I ovulate a bit before but as they are doing follicle reduction I can't have already ovulated as then it's too late and my procedure will be cancelled. 

I've emailed the clinic just to clarify this x


----------



## kimmibobs

Ah I see. When is the reduction scheduled for?


----------



## Sarahlo

they do it at same time as IUI so reduction then IUI straight after. so all this Friday morning. x

ok guys heres my dilema and im really stressed out thinking about this now.

So i explained to the clinic on email that last time i tested out my surge to ovulation it was around 32hrs roughly. So if they asking me to trigger tonight by the time i have my procedure froday morning its going to be roughly 36hrs and im worried that this time frame means i may have already ovulated. The nurse went to chat to the consultant and came back to me and they are still saying trigger tonight as per protocol. Why?? If i havent already gotten my surge then i'm tempeted to just not trigger tonight and do it in the morning. I just don't get it. The last time 2 times after trigger or surge they had me come in the following day. I'm so confused what to do / think. Should I annoy them again and ask them to explain to me exactly why this time around im triggering much sooner? Or just go with it and hope they know what they are doing.


----------



## kimmibobs

Personally I'd ask them to explain, I don't get it. You should be ovulating about 36 hours after trigger so why they'd leave follicle reduction until then I don't know - surely it will be too late by then. Unless they're assuming you won't ovulate the follicles that are a bit smaller, but they're removing them to prevent them becoming cysts later?


----------



## Sarahlo

Nope they are assuming that I will ovulate them and the eggs maybe mature and they can't risk the chance of 6 eggs fertilising hence removing the eggs prior.  also it's not like I don't ovulate naturally so they know I could get my surge at any time even. before 9pm. so to me Friday is just too late but I hate them thinking I'm questioning them as they the experts at end of the day.


----------



## lisalou1234

Sarahlo I am also self funded in Eastbourne clinic!! So expensive but will hopefully be worth it!! Hope all going well for u? Xx

Scan tomorrow at 9.15 then hopefully trigger as they were 2x13 on mobday.. Meant iui on Saturday! 
Hopefully the clinic have explained it for you Kimibobs.. Fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Lisa yep hope it will finally all be worth it. But right now I'm a little stressed lol 😬


----------



## kimmibobs

I know what you mean Sarah about not liking to question them, but you're not a doctor and as a patient you've the right to ask why you're being treated in a certain way. Better to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Sallyt31

Sorry missing out on this but weird I agree Sarah why trigger tonight and leave you until Friday? That makes no sense whatsoever.  I'd have thought you would be in tomorrow to be on safe side?  They could miss the follies leaving you until Friday that's what happened to me last time.  Told me 2 days n gone.  Today she even said well we won't do what we did last time I'll see u in morning just to be on safe side with look to trigger tomorrow with IUI Friday? I'm confused for you.  With the great 3 sizes u have then u cannot lose this opportunity.  Especially as you are self funding.  Ring them hon explain it.  Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

well ive missed the clinic they are closed now and i have been in a meeting unable to call them.

I managed to do some googling around whilst in meeting unable to concentrate and ive discovered that the usual timings for egg collection is around 36hrs after the ovitrelle trigger in IVF. So this seems pretty normal in the IVF egg collection stage and the follicle reduction is the same process. I feel a little bit better but still very confused on the timings tbh.

And now ive missed the boat on calling the clinic I have to take decisons into my own hands do i trigger tonight or in the morning.

I think im leaning towards triggering in the morning tbh - i think i would be more annoyed at myself if i trigger tonight and Friday nothing is left. If i was to trigger in the morning how would the clinic be able to tell I didnt do tonight, their is always a window with ovulation anyway nothing is set in stone.. what do you guys think..?? 

It's going to be another hurdle in convinving DW to go against the clinic protocl as she will want to do as they said. I am so confused right now.


----------



## Sarahlo

Update:

So I called the clinic emergency number to clarify this situation. I have been reassured that the ovitrelle trigger is one of many different triggers and this one is pretty accurate and ovulation doesn't occur prior to 36hrs after taking the trigger. So let's see. I will now follow protocol and take at 9pm tonight and God help them if I've ovulated  before Friday lol

I've googled this to see and it pretty much states what the clinic said so let's see. 

Feeling much better but will see how this goes. x


----------



## Ask1980

Blimey Sarah! What a day for you! It states in my paperwork from clinic the trigger can go up to 42 hours! so I am sure you will be okay!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Ask it's been a right day. This is also my last straw of sperrm at the clinic so if they messed this up that's my sperrm down the drain too as by the time they would realise I've ovulated and can't procceed  my sperm would have been defrosted already. so that's also money down the drain too.


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh Sarah you poor honey you don't need the stress!  Go with what they have said and try not worry about anything going wrong for now.  Complaints can go in if things go wrong but for now stay positive, believe they are doing the right thing and go with.     This all goes in Your favour I am sure it will


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Sally I will remain positive. Ive swapped shifts with my boss now on Friday so its Friday all the way 

I'm a bit nervous about the pain for the egg retrieval process and going into work afterwards but hey it is what it is and I can't take the day off unfortunately.

I really hope all goes well. Also Sally for you too... looks like we could be IUIing the same day!! fingers crossed for both of us  x


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh that's a shame as think u should have the time off once it's been done on Friday but you must see how you are after and not make a decision until then.  Looks like we will share the same 2ww if we both go according to plan!  Roll on Sat hey! 😉


----------



## Sarahlo

Once at work on Friday I will be taking it easy thats for sure.. then we are going away for the weekend to visit my dad and sister up north so be nice to get out of London and chill.. my sister keeps bringing up about her fortune teller and what she said lol. My sisters friend is also doing IVF she has unexplained infertility bless her and shes on 3rd round of IVF and has had to pay this time and going forward. She got her BFN today bless her. This journey is one hell of a ride thats for sure!!

DW just informed me she left my trigger in the office fridge and is on her way back to get it. She can be a bit forgetful bless her but then its not everyday you have to remember to take the ovitrelle out the fridge before you leave  luckily she wasnt too far away just around the corner.

Yep Sally looks like it could be exact 2WW days hehe!!!

From all my frantic posts today ive been bumped up to Sr member LOL


----------



## lisalou1234

Glad ur day is getting better sarahlo.. Go luck for Friday!!!    lots of us are gonna be on 2ww together! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Lisa  

DW did the trigger for me she was straight in their no messing LOL.. I did POAS just before to confirm no natural ovulation and it was negative. Going to try not to worry about anything now until Friday morning and just chill... she says  

Hope everyone is going good..

Good luck tomorrow Lisa for the scan xx


----------



## Blueestone

Wow it's all been going on here today!
Sarahlo how u doing now? I hate the confusion and frustration of getting timings right ... 

Hope everyone else is ok too xx

Afm I'm half way through tww and looking forward to testing as just want to know!!!
No symptoms as such.. I'm just mindful of the pessaries side effects so I've got bloating wind and permanent erect nipples!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Blue - I'm good now thanks after my mini blip 😊

Glad your doing good blue when is OTD?? x


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah Sarah glad to hear u have relaxed a little hopefully all good for Friday!  I'm in at 9.15 tomorrow I could take shares out in the place!  The receptionist was trying to help a couple lost as I was leaving and she said to me 'oh the lovely Sally can show u where that is I bet' I was like yeah no probs.  totally opposite direction to where I was heading but didn't mind.  Lovely team even the sister had a longer appointment with me as I was giving her tips for Florida next year.  I've spent my evening writing up tips of every park for her n her family to give her tomorrow!  Lol!  
Blue half way Ek!  Exciting just don't test early worst thing u can do for your mind try stay away from testers!  Looks like night be a few of us joining u and Kimmibobs fingers crossed!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi!

My Otd is next Thursday! I will hold out but it's so hard. Already getting frustrated as just want to know what's happening!!!
Blue x


----------



## Sarahlo

Bless you blue but as hard as it is try hold out. 

For me it's the fact that straight after ovulation either it fertilised or it didn't. such a tiny window yet have to wait 2 whole weeks to know either way. wish there was a way of knowing sooner if that little eggy got fertilised. Then if so that just leaves for implantation. If not then can just carry on with our lives after a couple of days lol 
I had an awful nights sleep last night. up many times then a nightmare. Must be due to stress yesterday. Not going to be able to really relax until after IUI and then that's a whole new ball game. 

Anyway have a good day all and good luck with scan today Lisa!! x


----------



## lisalou1234

Thanks sarahlo.. Bad night sleep too!! So boring in the night too! Getting scared that I have ovulated!! I'm sure I haven't as the were only 12 on Tuesday! The mind can be an awful thing!! 
What time is ur iui tomorrow Exciting!!!!!!    Xx

Bluestone only a week to go! How u feeling? Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

aah bless you Lisa. and I hear you regarding ovulation today is CD14 for me and this is my usual ovulation day and I'm trying to remain calm lol. 
I have to be there by 08;30am for follicle reduction then IUI straight after. should be done by 10 she said the latest. 

Good luck Hun and let us know how you get on. fingers crossed all looking good for you too. 

Sally good luck too today hope your ready to trigger and IUI tomorrow too 😘 xx

Sally bless you Hun showing the people the way lol I know what you mean seem to always be at the clinic and everyone knows your name hehe!!

does anyone have any recommendations for cheap test sticks?  I've decided this cycle to test out my trigger. I think this should be a good distraction to wanting to test  early in the 2WW and it will make me feel like I'm doing something every day lol x


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah feeling nervous ladies!  Waiting on scan.  Hope u r all ok this morning.  Sarah I feel your pain not sleeping well my head won't switch off.  Even if IUI does go ahead I think my brain will then turn to 2ww!
I buy cheap test sticks off Amazon you can get good packs for a few £
Lisa good luck too 🍀


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahhhh Sally am routing for you. I have a good feeling for you tho 👍

AFM well I won't lie the last 2 or so days I've been having proper pain in ovaries. there are no cysts and they not even enlarged but I feel like I'm bloated and AF similar kind of pains. I hope it's just because I have 6 quite big follicles and that's all. Looking forward to tomorrow now and get on with IUi x

Will check Amazon for the cheap sticks thanks Sally.


----------



## Ask1980

I got 15 sticks from Amazon for £2 something! I tested through the trigger and watched them fade then got  my 2 BFP for all of 2 days!    Hopefully you will all get BFP that stick!


----------



## Sallyt31

It's up to 17mm and no surge yet so given me another 150 of menopur to get it bigger and then trigger me with double dose at 10pm tonight with IUI Sat morning! 
Slightly worried I did see on my notes possible endo polyp or endo fold?  Seem to be last 2 days written same thing.  I was discussed by both senior sisters but didn't mention it to me...
Lining 11.9 so stayed same and better than last time!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey sally fantastic news wooooop your ready to go yay!!

I also have a polyp that appeared from no where a few cycles ago.

I had the aqua scan when i had the second hycosy to confirm for sure as they also thought maybe it maybe a fold but it was very small polyp and the consultants decided its not inrefering with anything so I wouldnt worry about that too much hun. You must be very pleased with how today went 

Hey Ask yep I bought some this morning prob same ones 15 for about £2 bargain )


----------



## Sallyt31

I had one on first IUI but didn't seem concerned so maybe same one?  Oh well if they've not said anything then I'll take that as a good sign.  Agreed on bloatedness my stomach and left side ouch!


----------



## Sarahlo

Yea the way I see it is if they not worried then I won't be lol

I feel so uncomfortable I haven't been able to eat anything yet. Roll on tomorrow. going to go out now and get some soup at least and try that as just can't manage something heavy the way I feel 

Sally Hun how's the cold now also??

Lisa how did you get on at your scan?? x


----------



## Sallyt31

Cold isn't too bad thanks love, I am starting to feel tired though as it's just hanging above my eyes.  Think I might have an hour went I get home as out later at a friends.  Glad tomorrow I have no injections or anything but will have to wear bigger clothing as I am uncomfortable and you have several bless you!  I only have one big one but another has now appeared on the right measuring 12mm bless it! N


----------



## Sarahlo

Glad you started to feel better Sally. 

I've just been emailing with the clinic and it's an extra £200 on top for the folli reduction and an extra £230 for sedation. thankfully i opted not to that so hopefully the pain will be worth it lol 

Ask how did your appointment with the consultant go? x


----------



## Sallyt31

Wowser that's madness but such a bargain!  Not!  Yes I'd go through the pain too hon.


----------



## Sarahlo

I know when you think how much it already costs!

if this fails we need to order more sperm too so I'm having everything crossed its 3rd time lucky 😬


----------



## Ask1980

I give up! Let's just say if IUI#8 fails I will sell my soul to go private at another clinic!


----------



## lisalou1234

Hi guys..Sally your womb lining is such a good size... Awesome!!!!! Good luck for sat!! I, with you on the non sleeping, I just keep waking up! Mind is not on work!
Sarahlo good luck for ur iui tomorrow, God I bet u won't sleep tonight! I haven't really heard about follicle reduction.. Gonna read up about it! Do they do that treatment before the iui? 

Just got in from work.. Went straight from scan.. Ugh!! 
So scan saw 2 follicles one 15 and one 13.. Womb lining triple lined. They said come back on Monday for another scan Monday as they are closed Sunday.. I really wasn't comfortable with that as so scared I will ovulate and that will be the end of that! So I requested a scan Saturday, probably pissef them off it can't until I day!! I will go mental!! I think I'll prob trigger Monday now n iui Wednesday!! Another bloody 5 days!!!! 

I'm going to go out for burger and then bed!! What u guys up 2?


----------



## Sarahlo

Aah Lisa bless you. it's such a waiting game isn't it. what meds are you taking?

Yup follicle reduction i had not hard of before its just like egg collection but they just don't keep the eggs. they are worried that all 6 of my follicles will release a mature egg so they won't process with IUI and risk sextuplets thankfully 😂 yes it's done at the same time as IUI so reduction then IUI straight after. right now I'm so bloated constipated feeling so im looking forward to going in tomorrow. 

My boss wished me good luck. he has no idea what for thinks I'm just up at the hospital having a blood test lol 

tonight I'm chilling with DW catch up on some tv and probably drive her mad by going on and on about the procedure tomorrow lol 😀 x


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh no Ask what happened?  See how iui8 goes and if u do have to pay private then I would defo look elsewhere if you are not happy hon x

Sarah have a lovely chilled evening well deserved.  😃 good luck for tomorrow 🍀 Ek!!
Lisa don't blame you for the Sat scan I would have done the same.  We need to keep an eye on it all ourselves ladies 😉


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Sally - I will update when i'm in the cab on the way to work lol

I feel like my ovaries are about to pop out. Just going to lay down and do nothing now for the rest of the evening.


----------



## EraM3

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining at a later stage of the group?

We've just had our first IUI this Monday, after trying for 1.5 year. Our infertility is due to a 'logistic' reason: my partner cannot ejaculate during penetration, which is something to be treated through psychological therapy. As this is a long-term project and we didn't want the pressure on him, we opted for the IUI. I'm 33 and he's 42, and other than the above all is fine with us.

I'm getting crazy with the 2ww - we're due to test on Oct 12! I've already made up all sorts of conspiracy theories where the clinic scheduled our procedure too late to catch ovulation. I detected my LH surge on Saturday 11am, had a trigger shot (Ovidrel) the same day at 6:30pm, and the IUI happened on Monday at 3:30pm (45 hours after trigger shot). Before that I was on Gonal, and my scans showed 2-3 follicles with a good size. 

Looking forward to share the journey with you!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Era welcome to the thread 

Well it seems every clinic seems to have different protocols to be honest so its a toughy tbh to know whats right or wrong anymore. It does sound that IUI was a little later than the norm but hey even if u ovulated sunday the egg should still be there monday so still with a good chance.

Ive triggered last night at 9pm and i'm having follicle reduction in the morning 08:30am and IUI straight after. Yet usually if i trigger or have LH surge naturally they ask me to come in the next day for IUI so im still not entirely sure why im waiting longer but hey ho i'm just going with it.

Do you know when you may have ovulated at all? I can always tell as i get the pains!! x


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey sarahlo, burger helped but just wanted to talk about iui all night with my girlfriend!!
I'm on menipur 75ml per night then gonna have the trigger shot turn peseries, is that similar to you? 
Sally I bet u can't for Saturday!! U having peseries too? Xx

Good luck eram3


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Lisa,

No i was just on 50mg clomid days 2-5 and then ovitrelle trigger shot... still managed to overstim on the lowest dosage of clomid. Looking forward to tomorrow now as im too bloated and feel rubbish.

I will update tomorrow, in clinic for 8:30am. Good night all x


----------



## EraM3

Hi Lisa and Sarahlo, thanks for the welcome!
Sarahlo, sending positive vibes for your appointment tomorrow morning! I've never heard of follicle reduction - my clinic told me if I had too many follicles we would not go ahead with the treatment...
And about ovulation: I don't feel any pain, so hard to tell exactly. Certainly between Sunday-Monday, but the thing I don't quite understand is why having the trigger shot if the LH surge is detected naturally. The timing could work based on the trigger shot, but not on the surge I think.


----------



## Sallyt31

Lisa I didn't have to have pessaries first time but not sure this time as my last test came back Boarderline for progesterone so maybe.  I welcome anything that leads to the BFP!  I feel like my stomach has had enough injections now though, had the double trigger at10.10pm slightly late and boy it stung but my stomach is bruised now.  These drugs are painful and stingy for sure but I am not complaining honestly! 
Bring on Sat morning now! 
Sarah when u wake up and see this these are sent to you! 🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀
Welcome EraM3 to our lovely thread!  We are all very fab on here 😝
Ask hope you are ok hon after today. 
Kimmibobs and Blue hope u are holding up on the 2ww!  
Dora how you getting on hon?


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh thanks guys and Sally thank you for all the lucky clovers made me smile 😘

I'm still in same pain which I'm actually glad about as at lest I don't feel like I've ovulated which was my biggest concern. But still there is a couple of hours left 😬

Slept pretty ok tbh so just having a final 10 min in bed before I get up. 

Lots of thoughts going through my mind but just trying to remain positive. I really hope DW can distract me this time during reduction and not focus in awe on what they are doing like usual 😂

Next time you hear from me I hope to be on the 2WW 😛👏 xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Good luck sarahlo, can't wait to hear how you get on!!!😘
Ahhhhh sallyt31 you get break  from injections today!!  this time next week we will all be on the 2ww!
You guys doing the pineapple thing? Xxx


----------



## Sallyt31

Go Sarah 🍀😉👍👏
Lisa I have a glass of pineapple pure juice each day 🍍 I am doing alsorts of crazy things!  I'll try anything 😝


----------



## Blueestone

Morning all and welcome new girlies!!

So I'm now 6dpiui... Past half way! Obv symptom spotting like it's going out of fashion! Last night was so dizzy in bed had to sit up... The room was spinning ... Maybe tiredness?? And gassy like a sailor! Bloody progestrone pessaries!!! Got up this morning and could have grown up too so much nausea.... I hate the pessaries side effects!!!! The hunger is also ridiculous --- I ate two lunches yesterday!!!

Oh well Friday is here so weekend approaches!


----------



## lisalou1234

Oh do tell?? .. I'll try anything!!! 
I'm doing the pineapple core, cough medicine, raspberry leaf tea and acupuncture!!! Ha ha!!!


----------



## EraM3

Bluestone, we are close - I'm now on my 4dpIUI

Lisa, I also read about the pineapple thing but was not sure - the link mentioned it's also been linked to MC because it thins the blood? What do you ladies know?

The only thing I've been told by my clinic is that I should eat more protein.

Sarahlo, looking forward to hear how it went!


----------



## Sallyt31

Lisa I'm drinking pure pineapple juice not the pineapple as something that's good in the juice but not in the fruit itself, mint tea, wheatgrass (vile!!), taking vitafem, DHEA, royal jelly supplements and eating lots of seeds, nuts, fruit, veg, fish and using lots of superfoods for smoothies like chia, caco, spinach etc... Also having acupuncture once a week.  Another tip I've been given is I've bought some cura heat patches that once I've had IUI tomorrow I'm going to do every other day to keep my area warm.  You can only put them on lower back, I did one on a vest and they stay warm for 24h as I've tested one and they r great!  Oh n someone said a glass of full fat milk a day too so I've been trying to do one at night! 

Blue bless you!  Bet u r going crazy!  Can't wait to join you 😉


----------



## Sarahlo

Girlies 😀 

So I've just had my folli reduction and it went so smoothly in the end. At first they said DW couldn't come to theatre but then Dr said if was fine. DW was upset initially and then I was thinking God not starting off well. Anyway they gave me local anaesthetic too so basically I had no pain just pressure. what's interesting is that there was only 1 big folli on the left and the rest on the right. Anyway they took away initially 3 then he found another and decided to drain just to be on safe side lol. Anyway I'm left  with 1 on left side and 2 on right!!

So now I'm waiting for IUI in about 30 minutes just resting up. Thankfully didn't ovulate already either woop!!

Hope everyone is doing good xx 

Oh and Lisa I'm all over the pineapple in the 2WW


----------



## Sallyt31

Woo hoo sounds good so far Sarah how fabulous!! Timing is so perfect for you I am very pleased to hear!  Here comes your 2ww


----------



## Sarahlo

yeah I had a local anaesthetic at last min which I didn't realise we an option so I'm glad I went with that. I was literally legs a kimbo when he said do u want some anaesthetic lol.

The last follicle the nurse had to press down on my ovary while dr was draining as it wasn't coming lol

At least they  didn't prep sperrm before just in case. going to be mega late for work but hey ho!!

How is everyone else doing? Sally are you scanning again today or just trigger tonight? x

Oh what was quite funny right at the end he had a pessarie antibiotic and he said it's ok if I do it I said yes that's fine thinking well he's been down there already and well straight up the back end it went. it took my by surprise as I thought it was going front end no idea why I thought that LOL 😂😂


----------



## kimmibobs

Glad it went well Sarah!!! 

AFM I'm really tired and very moody, bloody hormones!! Can't wait for next Sat (OTD)


----------



## Sarahlo

2WW helllooooooo 😊

By time IUI was finished he did a check over my ovaries and boom already ovulated! 

Now fingers crossed it works as timing was spot on. I have cyclogest again as he recommends it due to having the reduction so that's fine!!

Hey blue bless you just 1 more week for you hun. have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Yeah Sarah how fab!  🎉🎉🎉 let's hope you get the BFP!!! 
I'm on day off today for drugs, thank god!  Stomach is sore as from the trigger of pregnyl last night had to take 1000 and it stung like hell so my belly cannot be touched today.  Tomorrow between 8-9 for him n me at 9.45am breakfast at the QMC lovely 😝


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh no Sally you poor thing and your poor stomach bless you. I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow and hope it all goes smoothly for you. lol at the breakfast tomorrow bless you both its not exactly the most of romantic moments is it. DW can you believe had a boiled egg in her bag to take into work to have with her breakfast and after the egg collection as you can imagine was not up for eating it lol

I was able to chat to the consultant whilst waiting for the embyologisy to bring the swimmers up.

I asked him about the trigger and ovulation timings. He explained to me that when you take the trigger shot it starts the surge off, and from the start of the surge to reach the peak of the surge takes roughly 12hrs. He then said from the Peak of the surge to ovulation takes around24hrs hence where the 36hrs comes from. So hope this helps people when deciding when to have IUI.

He also said the emryologist would examine my eggs they took out. However he came back and said he wouldnt as then this then becomes a whole new dilema of if the eggs are good what to do with them. Oh well hope the 3 they left are good uns!! x


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah good to know about the works behind the trigger as my ovulation stick was happy this morning and I started to panic but then I thought no silly the trigger brings on the ovulation so of course it will.  Just hope by tomorrow morning it's perfect timing!  Fingers crossed. 
How u feeling in yourself?  Don't do a lot today and feet up tonight! X


----------



## Sarahlo

Yeah when he explained it that way of course that's why they not worried I would ovulate beforehand lol

I'm feeling ok albeit a little tender down below but no where near as bad as what I thought. 

Luckily my boss thinks I was having blood taken at hospital so he already told me it's not busy take it easy today so I'm literally just doing a few bits n bobs. I feel I can relax now and what will be will be. x

pain relief has been wearing off all afternoon so feelin pretty stitch like and  crampy now!!

Got my cyclogest to take tonight which means  that will be the 3rd suppository in there today poor bum 😂


----------



## EraM3

Great to read all went well, Sarahlo!

Sally, sending you positive vibes for tomorrow!

I've just heard back from my clinic about their choices regarding trigger and timing:

"The trigger shot is to augment the natural ovulation surge.  There are two advantages to this.  Firstly it helps to ensure an egg is actually released.  Secondly it serves as luteal support for the next week or two to help ensure there is enough progesterone production from the corpus luteum.  If your surge took place sometime on Saturday, then ovulation would have taken place around 36 hours later.  This means ovulation would have taken place between Sunday and Monday.  The insemination can be performed with at least 24 hours leeway either side, i.e. any time between Sunday and Tuesday."

So it seems there is indeed a lot of variation in how doctors operate!


----------



## lisalou1234

Awesome news sarahlo!! Been thinking of u today and wondering how it went! It's so clever hoe they can take some away and not damage the other ones! Did they just leave the biggedt?? 
Sally- I bet u can't wait till the morning? Do u know what us are measuring at and how many you have? 
Era- I hate how clinics are so different, surely it should be the same, just means we worry more! Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Lisa ahh thanks 😊

it's amazing isn't it. they just insert the probe and a long needle through which goes into the follicle and drains it He's doing this and watching on the monitor at the same time with assistance of nurse. 

Yep he just left the 3 biggest. in fact he didn't touch left side as just 1 big one there it was just the 'cluster' they called it on the right ovary. was so funny when he has done the 3 then he said actually there is another one a bit smaller than the others but best just do it just in case lol.  so 4 went and 3 stayed!! 

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow too!!


----------



## lisalou1234

I can't believe you had 7 on the lowest meds!!!! Crazy! Don't fancy six babies then! Lol! 
I can't wait for tomorrow.. All I look forward to these days is bloody internals! It's a sad state to be in! Lol! 
Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Haha Lisa that made me lol because I hear you this is what my life has become also. wishing days away and weekends away just for the scans lol

Yeah 7 follicles was a bit insane lol. Dr Martin did say are you happy to leave 3 or 2 and I said 3 is fine because the one on the left well I've ovulated and had IUI Everytime from left and nothing. he laughed and said that means nothing each egg and each cycle is different.


----------



## Sarahlo

Sally just as you did sending you lots of 🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀 for tomorrow. Hope it all goes smoothly 😘


----------



## kimmibobs

Good luck for 2moro Sally xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Kim how are you getting on? x


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah thanks Sarah with my 🍀 and Kimmibobs!!  I'll let u know how I get on.  Feeling uncomfortable so be glad to be on the way with it all!  
Sarah 3 large ones is brilliant!  I'm hoping my lovely one will do the job I could have done with a couple of yours 😉
Kimmibobs and Blue keep sane guys nearly there 😘
Ask how u feeling today?  
Lisa good luck to you too hon tomorrow u made me lol as well as yes it's all the scans 😉


----------



## kimmibobs

I'm ok thanks, finding it hard not to symptom spot, I have to keep telling myself it's likely to be the drugs! I'm really tired and moody as hell - hoping a restful wkend will sort me out! Welcome to the longest 2 weeks ever!


----------



## lisalou1234

Thanks guys! I just want to be in the 2ww now, like u guysn 
I am so grateful u guys are hear.. It really helps as we haven't told any friends or family about the trestment! 
Sarahlo are you symptom spotting yet? 
Sally - how many eggs have you got? How big? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

ahh bless you Kimmibobs I can imagine how you feel now going into the second week it's always the hardest. 

Lisa we always around on here to help one another that's what FF is for 😊

Not symptom splotting yet and now I'm taking progesterone too this cycle i know it will give me symptoms like symptoms lol. After having so many follis and the reduction im a little sore down there and abdominal pains are pretty intense. I'm sure tho will get better in a few days once my body has calmed down after the procedure. im Hoping 2WW flies by. Come on girlies we need some BFP'S on here soon 😊 x

Oh and managed to get me and DW a free upgrade to first class so all in all not a bad day lol x


----------



## Sallyt31

Lisa just one on the left that's big enough 17mm as of yesterday but gave me another 150ml so hopefully 18mm or 19mm by now.  The other on the right was on 12mm as of yesterday so that might have come on but doubt enough to be useful.  First time I had 2 and last time that was abandoned I had 2.


----------



## EraM3

Also getting crazy here over symptom spotting... But really hard to tell differences from arrival of AF!


----------



## lisalou1234

Good luck today Sally! I have similar one big one on my right ovary and smaller one on left! 
Why did they abandon with 2? Sarahlo was three? Clinics are do different! Xx


----------



## Dora26

Good luck today Sally x
Sarah - son pleased to hear you got to go ahead with your IUI. I've never heard of egg reduction and didn't know they could do it or I would have asked when I had my nine follicles last time! Will remember to ask when I go back to the clinic. 
Hope you guys are doing ok in the 2ww and aren't stressing too much. Thinking of you all. 

AFM I am still waiting for AF, I'm getting there, think I am ovulating at the moment so DH and I thought we'd try ourselves (although we were told to be careful, I'm sure a few of the follicles will have dropped off from a few weeks ago... Or at least I hope they have or we may end up with a whole tribe of babies   )

xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Hi Lisa, Oh no I wasn't abondanded because of 2, sorry no, I ovulated before I got to IUI and the follies had gone.  Third scan and nothing but fluid.  It was all very odd even the clinic was baffled by me.  
I feel like my left side is still twingeing so that's got to be good this morning.  I'm currently stood wait on my other half to 'finish' his toilet stop so we can drop off at clinic! 😂 lovely way to start a Saturday morning!  He he!  Thanks for messages guys.  Update u later.
Dora don't blame you I'd do same no harm surely in trying the normal way 😂


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning my lovelies!!

Dora - good to hear from you. And yes I also had never heard of follicle reduction before either. If I were you would deffo mention it to your clinic and see if they do this. I have a feeling not all clinics will do it and maybe even more so NHS clinics.  Good luck though next cycle 😊

Yes Lisa clinics do vary a lot and a lot of clinics will only proceed with 2 mature follicles and some 3.

Aaaaaaand a big shout out for Sally. Really hope it's all going well for you and can't wait for you to join us on the 2WW. 😘

AFM today I feel tons better. Abdominal cramping and bloating is very minimal. Off to have breakfast with papy and DW and meeting up with my sister later. 

Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## Ask1980

Good Luck Sally!!


----------



## Sallyt31

Yeah I am on the 2ww now guys!  All well this morning and sample 'lovely' 
Got my cyclogest that I didn't have first time round so looking forward to that considering what you all say about it.  Feeling a bit rough round the edges but otherwise so relieved that this cycle has gone ahead 😊


----------



## Sarahlo

Yaaaaay Sally so pleased for you woop 😊 Welcome to the 2WW and now we have 2 weeks of no scans or folli worries just all other kinds of issues that come with the 2WW.  Glad all went well now feet up and chill. I'm feeling so much better than yesterday thankfully. x


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh and I'm joining you guys on the cyclogest this time!  Fun 😂  
Right this time next week we want Blue and Kimmibobs with BFPs and then week after it has to be us guys 😉


----------



## Sarahlo

Hehe oh the joys Sally! hope your resting up I'm off for a bit of retail therapy 😊 xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey guys! 
Sally- really glad today went well.. Ur have to let me know the cyclonest symptoms so I can prepare myself 
sarah- glad ur feeling a bit better! 
Dora is it just you and me not on the 2ww?

Had my appt today.. Follicle 18 other 12.. Lining 8.. Then have given me 150 menipur for tonight n tomorrow then appt at 12 on Monday and probably trigger!! Xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Sounding great Lisa I was on menopur (so fiddly) and I bet you will be around 20mm for trigger which is fab and your other at 12mm could be a good size by then too!  Plus lining is great.  Mine was 11.9 as of Thursday.  Better than last time when it did go pair shaped at 14 odd!  
Look forward to you joining us on the 2ww.
I'm having a rest now, went to see my godson who turns 7 on Monday and my other 2 god kids so had a lovely afternoon but tired now so might have a mini snooze before tonight's rugby!  Lol!


----------



## Laura14

Hi everyone 

Sounds very positive on here 😀 Hope we see some BFP 

I've been to a baby shower today and when I got back I had a cry, now got to start thinking positive again ready for next IUI 

Xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Hey Laura we've missed you   Glad you are coming back with a fighting attitude.  Just think that baby shower could be u soon.  I went to one last Sat and I came away thinking I want everyone at mine it's not fair anymore I have to have one!  You know we are all here to keep you focused and keep those positive vibes alive


----------



## Laura14

Thank you Sally  , it just gets me mad when people are moaning about having morning sickness ect and I just sit there thinking if you only knew what some of us are going through to have a baby! 

How are you going with treatment Sally! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh Laura Hun bless you it's so tough isn't it. But don't loose hope fingers crossed it happens for you soon enough. 
Sally hope you enjoyed your snooze before rugby. Can't believe we finally on the 2WW after our chaotic weeks of scans. Now it really is just a bloody waiting game lol x


----------



## Laura14

Thanks Sarahlo, good luck in your 2WW 🍀 Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Ask1980

Hi Laura, I know the feeling all too well! I'm desperately trying the positive thinking for my last IUI!   when is AF due??


----------



## Laura14

Hi Ask 

AF is due around 22nd Oct and this is our last one before IVF. My mum does reflexology and she is doing a special fertility course this month so hope it helps. when's your AF due xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Laura x

I did fertility reflexology too this month. hoping it has helped will soon know 😊


----------



## Sallyt31

My first cyclogest is in position 😜
Positive thoughts Ask it will work, third time lucky 🍀 just make sure you are happy with everything they do, scan timings, drugs, and when ur appointments are. 
I find acupuncture to be a great stress release n great for fertility and I know reflexology is just as good but they say not to do both otherwise I would 😂 lol!  
Laura I had a friend bemoan about how pregnancy was horrific and hated every minute but if she wants a sibling will have to go through it all again next year... Oh that's just dreadful now let me think do you want me to swap with you and let me have the worst pregnancy and you live in this world of will it ever happen to me, drugs in your stomach, legs a Kimbo for scans and gadgets and let's top it off with some bum helpers!  Yet after all that you could still get a BFN!  Do you still fancy swapping now?!  Er no thought not.


----------



## Ask1980

Laura - aw my AF is due around 14th so just a bit before you! I'm really  looking forward to my reflexology!  
Sally - Thank you! 8th time lucky for me I hope!!! Lol!!   Hope you don't get any side effects from the Cyclogest! Mine usually kick in Day 5+ lovely!!!   
I'm away next week for a much needed holiday so Good Luck everyone! And I shall catch up with you all when back! X


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey girls! Have an amazing holiday ask! U deco deserve it! You going somewhere hot? 
I also have accuputure and they put a current through the needles.. 48 pound a go!! Worth it if it works!! 
Have a good day everyone! Xxxxx


----------



## Sallyt31

Depending on where I am on cycle Lisa I have the electro too but not every time.  I have needles put in different parts due to what day I am on.  Mine costs £39 for an hour but I bet prices all differ on area to area. I never get treated IUI week itself as she doesn't like to upset the balance on that week with everything my body is trying to do so I didn't have any last week.  I am going Wed so I need to update her as to what happened.  Sometimes I fall asleep practically the whole session as the meditation cd she puts on with it is wonderful. 
Ask have a fabulous holiday thoroughly deserved hon enjoy 🌴😎


----------



## Sarahlo

Help girls how's everyone's weakend been?

how are all the 2WW girls doing, Sally you ok after your first pessarie 😊 x


----------



## Sallyt31

Apart from stomach cramping that I'm feeling especially quite gassy I feel I'm ok.  Tired though!  I slept really well last night n had a snooze both this afternoon and yesterday afternoon.  Really not like me.  The pessaries was fine but does the side affects take a couple of days?  How u feeling Sarah?


----------



## Sarahlo

I've only had cyclogest once before and from what i can remember I felt gassy bloated all the time. I do remember it happened quite early on when I took them but not sure which days. at the moment touch wood having none of that with mine this time. in fact I'm feeling pretty ok tbh thanks Sally. cramping has eased up today so just trying to take mind off things as much as possible. had a nice chilled weekend away and now back to work tomorrow!! hoping this week goes quick. testing out the trigger too so that will take my mind off things and stop me from wanting to test early lol


----------



## Sarahlo

Lisa - good luck tomorrow. Lets us know how you get on


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey Sarah, thank u so much.. Living for 12.30!! Hopefully I will be doing the trigger tomorrow! 
I had a nightmare last night that they looked and nothing was there! Hope this does not happen!
Glad ur feeling ok, hope work passes the time for u!!! I can't wait till the day comes when we can buy a baby grow or something!! The next cataloge came today and couldn't help looking!!

Hope ur feeling ok Sally... Back to work tomorrow? Xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Good luck Lisa 🍀 let us know how you get on!
Yes tomorrow I'm at work, hopefully do a full week and no more days of for colds and appointments, well just for this week anyway 😉


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Hope Uve had a good weekend?
All ok here... Been up in the night the last couple of nights for a wee which is very unusual for me. Today I've got tightenings and cramping and lots of wind (soz). And sooo hungry n tired!!! I think it's the pessaries though bloody things!

I'm on countdown to Thursday now!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Blue

Not long now for you. Thursday will be here in no time. I have a little sore throat which has appeared but i get this when on cyclogest as I did the first time. 
Got everything crossed for you that you will get a big positive on Thursday. I'm hoping this week does go quick though as then only 1 week left to wait. Just seem to be wishing the days and weeks by no wonder I feel like this year has just disappeared lol.

Glad your feeling well enough to go back to work sally. 

I am not looking forward to the weather this week as its meant to be pretty stormy.

Have a good Monday folks x


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh blue you are nearly there 🙈 bless you!  Hang in there.  God I don't know how I'm going to cope these 2 weeks l was abroad for the first one and I didn't think about it much at all!  Good thing I suppose is that a week after testing I go to venice so I can drown my sorrows there if it doesn't work x


----------



## kimmibobs

Well my 2ww has been different each time, so I don't know what to think!   The first time I was really nauseous, the second time I had dreadful heartburn and constipation, and this time I've been moody and have really sore boobs. I'm starting to think each one is different and there's just no point symptom spotting!  Ah well, only a few days to go. OTD is Saturday.  

Ask I hope you have a good holiday, you deserve it. A lot of rest and sunshine will do you the world of good! 

Hope your scan goes ok today Lisa. 

xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey guys! 
I'm working from Home today so it's good as I can't focus! Kimibobs... Not long at all now!!!
So blur ur testing Thursday and Kim Saturday!! So excited for u! 
Then is it Sarah and then Sally?
I might have to book a holiday if this doesn't work!!! Xx


----------



## Dora26

Morning Ladies, 

Enjoy your holiday Ask, you definitely deserve it and it really will do you the world of good. DH and I went away for the weekend after our second cycle was abandoned and when we got back I felt much better for it, even though it was only a couple of days. 

Lisa I hope you get on OK today. 

My fingers are crossed for you Kimmibobs and Blue! 

Hope you are both getting on OK Sally and Sarah

Laura, baby showers are now my worst nightmare, it's such a hard situation to be in isn't it. 
Nice to come on here and see that everyone is quite positive tho  

xx


----------



## Saska

Hi All

Just to wish all of you the best of luck for the next weeks. 

My BFP ended in a chemical ( 4th miscarriage in a year) so its a holiday for me too next week and then straight into IVF….may come back here afterwards if it does not work but I sincerely hope to see none of you on here anymore! Would be nice to meet on the pregnancy boards! Onwards and upwards! 

x


----------



## kimmibobs

So sorry to hear your news Saska. A holiday sounds like just what you need - sending big  xx


----------



## Dora26

I too am so sorry to hear you news Saska. I hope you have a lovely holiday, it will be fab for you to get away and put your feet up and will do you the world of good. 
Wishing you all the best for your IVF. 
Take care   xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh Saska I am very sorry!  Please keep I touch with how you get on I really hope the IVF results in a BFP for you but for now enjoy your holiday and relax  
Come on Kimmibobs and Blue we want those BFPs this week  
Dora, Ask and Laura need you all back on the 2ww soon.  Breaks are well deserved between this roller coaster of fertility.
Lisa good luck today nearly time for scan!  Fingers firmly crossed.  
Sarah hope your day is going well and u feel ok other than the sore throat!  I'm not bad at all this morning.


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey guys.. Lisa here, had to change my name.. Long story! Will explain if u can pm on here? 
Appt went well! Lining 8 and one follicle on the right side which is 18, nurse given me another 150 Menipur tonight then trigger at 11.30pm tomorrow and Iui booked for 3.30 on Thursday!! (40 hours after trigger) I thought it was normally 36 but apparently this clinic its 40! 
Praying it works.. Shame I only have one.. But you never know I guess! 

So sorry to hear your news saska!! 😔

Xxxx


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah that's great news Lisa!  I only had one viable one so we have to hope that one works for us, it only takes one 😉 yours will defo be 20mm or more by then so that's excellent news!  Yeah you are nearing 2ww!  👏


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello everyone 

I've had a busy day today hope the rest are the same lol

sorry to hear that Saska and I wish you all the best with ivf. 

Dora hope next cycle goes well for you. 

Glad your feeling good Sally. my sore throat has eased off this afternoon thankfully and I'm doing good!! 

Hope the 2WW goes quick. 

Gosh Kimmibobs and blue it feels like you guys been on it for so long so god knows how it feels to you both

Lisa fab news you will soon be on the 2WW again 😊 you can PM by clinging on the persons name and then send message x


----------



## Dora26

Thanks Sarah. I would just like to give the actual IUI part a go now, so far both my cycles have been abandoned so just dying for this next one to work when AF finally shows up! One thing you certainly need going through this whole process is patients isn't it!!
Glad to hear you're doing OK.

That sounds positive Lisa, like Sally says all it takes is one! Fingers crossed for you  

x


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh bless you Dora are you NHS or private? did you ask them about follicle reduction if you produce too many? x


----------



## Dora26

I am NHS in Exeter. No I didn't even know that was a thing until you have been telling us about it. I had 6 follicles on the left and 3 on the right, they were quite good sizes too, so now I feel like I've missed out really, but I will know to ask if this happens again! Hopefully it will be a more straight forward cycle this time... here's hoping!


----------



## Sarahlo

ahh ok. Well good luck with the next cycle hopefully it works out for you x

does anyone go onto that website countdown to pregnancy? This usually keeps a little sane during the 2WW!!

I've had a rush of tiredness come over all of a sudden. so it looks like my cyclogest side affects are well and truly kicking in. could fall asleep right now lol. I've not had a stressful weekend or late nights and started work today at 10:30 so nice lay in this morning but I feel pooped!!  nearly home thankfully and DW is picking me up from rhe local station to save me walking back though it's not far 😊


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah I've been for afternoon snoozes at the weekend and I'm really tired now but got friends over so waiting for them to go but just nicked my ipad to do something.  I don't know if I could do that website Sarah because ifs a BFN I would be so gutted.  
Dora defo worth saying to clinic about the removal if too many nxt time, I never knew an option until Sarah had it done as an option!


----------



## Sarahlo

yeah I know what you mean Sally. I really hate this part now of the 2WW because it's either happened or it hasn't. Have to wait so long to find out lol trying to remain positive though and think maybe this time it's worked. Also all the meds taken just doesn't help with symptoms as you know most of the time it's the meds. I'm cramping now but I've just had my cyclogest and feel a bit ughh anyway. roll on week Friday 😊


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah well that wasn't the best sleep!  I woke up with terrible heartburn around 4am and such a sore throat!  Took me ages to go back to sleep again and now I feel ridiculously tired.  😴 I take that as side affects shall I? 😩


----------



## lisalou1234

Oh no Sally! are u working today? Not long now!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Rein me in please!! I'm thinking I'm out, feeling very pessimistic today ... Af due tomoz if 25 days got period poo today tmi!! Aghhhh!!


----------



## Sallyt31

No Blue u r not out at all!  Come on think positive, think to yourself no AF is arriving as I'm pregnant and keep chanting it over and over!  It's not arrived yet and it's not going too.  Remember the drugs so alsorts to your system so that's what it could be.  I'm sending a positive prayer your way  
Lisa am feeling ok now it's passed, wonder if it'll be a nightly occurrence but I'll have the Rennies next to my bedside tonight 😉


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Sally. this is the thing when taking meds because the side affects could be from them or not it's 50/50. I got terrible heartburn first time on cyclogest and both times sore throats. m sore throat lasted this time just a couple of days on and off. Hope your day goes ok today. nothing worse than working after a rubbish nights sleep. 

Blue Hun calm down. I don't understand your last message your AF is making an appearance today? x


----------



## kimmibobs

Hi Blue, I know exactly how you feel. It's so hard not to jump to conclusions, and if you're anything like me, I always think worst case scenario! But you're not out till the fat lady sings - it could be something you ate, the drugs - there are lots of other possibilities. 

It's such a fine line to tread between hopeful and realistic. I try so hard to get the balance right, but its so difficult! 

If AF does make an appearance (although I'm desperately hoping it won't for you!), will you try again? I find thinking about plan B quite helpful, it keeps me hopeful that even if it's not this time, it will be one day. 

Sending   xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Blue as hard as it is just try and remain positive and as Sally said just tell yourself over and over that AF is not coming. Really   for you she stays away. we are all routing for you Blue xx


----------



## lisalou1234

I can imagine it must be so hard.. The 2ww is like a bloody rollacoaster.. Nothing like it!! Praying that it doesn't arrive!!! I bet u keep going to the loo to check?! 
I always think of a plan b too, just in case! Last time when I got a bfn I kept getting dw to remind me of the plan b! 
I've got a good feeling your get a bfp!! 
Xxx


----------



## lisalou1234

Are you less likely to get spotting if your on the pesseries?


----------



## Sallyt31

I was told it was more likely my AF to be delayed because of the pessaries so I'm thinking well I test on day 30 which is around time I get my AF (28-30) so if pessaries also delay things I cannot get too excited.  Last time I started day 22 after IUI so never for to test but then again I wasn't put on progesterone.  If my AF doesn't show up in a month then I know something's up!  Lol! 
I was a bit confused by being told I would need more pessaries if AF hasn't come along the weekend I'm testing even if I test negative to be on safe side?  Like how on the Friday will I know what to do for the best? Go get some more to be on safe side?


----------



## Sarahlo

It's a tough call Sally because you kind of want to stop them cyclogest just to bring AF on but on the other hand if you are pregnant then you should keep taking the progesterone! Maybe a blood test would be better at this point tbh. is that an option? And yes cyclogest can delay AF it's pretty common. if it were me as I did last time when it was negative on test day I stopped cyclogest to bring on the inevitable x

I've been having AF like cramping this morning. As much as cyclogest can delay AF it can also make her early too. Really hope it's just side affects of the meds ands it's 4DPIUI today for me just 10 days to go if I make it x


----------



## lisalou1234

maybe the cramping is implantation Sarah? 
I'm gonna sound thick.. but they say don't text early because it will be positive because of the pesseries, we'll surely even after two weeks if ur on pesseries it will show positive ... Even if your not pregnant? Have I got that wrong? Xx


----------



## kimmibobs

Hi Lisa, I think it's the trigger that would make you get an early false positive. I was told to wait at least 14 days after trigger to make sure it had all left my system.


----------



## lisalou1234

So the pesseries don't give you false negatives? 
If they don't I might text out the trigger to give me something to do! Spent £2000 what's about 50 in pregnancy tests lol xx


----------



## kimmibobs

No I don't think the pessaries affect it at all. They're increasing your progesterone but the test is looking for an increase in HCG, which your body starts to produce a few days after fertilisation.


----------



## lisalou1234

Ohhhh exciting! is anyone testing out the trigger?


----------



## Sallyt31

Yes Kimmibobs is right it's the trigger that keeps you positive.  Sarah is testing out the trigger with some good amazon cheap test strips!  I've got the same ones at home but I'm too frightened to test out the trigger... Too worried for when it goes negative but then worries seeing the positive would then make me think too much like it worked when it might not have!  Oh I so overthink everything! 
Sarah I agree if I get a negative I'll stop using them as don't want to keep on in my system would rather have the AF arrive n have it over with.  I will have a break though before my last try if it doesn't work.... But it will for us all this time 😉


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Lisa no it's way too early for implantation it's just the cyclogest side affects. 

Sally is correct im testing out my trigger as you say it gives you something to do each day during the 2WW.

I'm feeling very sick today headache and  with this cramping. wish cyclogest didn't come with so many side affects. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Blue... Are you ok?? x


----------



## Sarahlo

I've left work early I feel awful. got what I now think is a stomach upset as I have borderline diarrhea and I feel terrible. I don't know if it's something I've eaten or the fact this time around I'm taking the cyclogest at the back and it's not agreeing with me. last time I put them in the front so I think I have to switch tonight. but the fact I'm feeling queasy may very well mean i could have a stomach bug or something and it's actually not  cyclogest side affects at all.    such bad timing as always


----------



## Ask1980

Oh dear Sarah! That doesn't sound good! Cyclogest can cause diarrhoea and nausea and a whole host of other symptoms most of which I have had during the 6 cycles on it!! so it may well be the Cyclogest! Or a bug or food poisoning!   Feel better soon! 

Hope everyone else is doing well?!


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh Sarah I hope it passes quickly!  Cyclogest is delightful and I've only had 3 days.... I'm nervous what's to come!  Hoping no more heartburn in the night.  Very tired though could sleep for a week 😴

Ask how are you fairing?  Xx


----------



## Ask1980

Hey Sally, good thanks! Going away tomorrow so looking forward to my break! And then it'll be nearly AF time and hopefully time for cycle 8!   
Isn't Cyclogest wonderful?! Lol!! The only benefit I found was it made my skin amazingly soft!!   I only had the tiredness the first time! After the 2nd -6th go I just had stomach probs, bloating, cramps, nausea and heartburn!! Oh don't forget my weird curry cravings!!!!   I really hope your 2ww goes quick and fingers crossed for that BFP!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I'm sorry for bumming u all out this morning ... Haven't had chance to reply xx
I'm ok it's just dragging out and getting on my nerves! Been fine all day and now just the usual progesterone wind symptoms but they do feel af like! 

Come on Thursday its driving me crazy!!!!!

I want to test but I know it'll be bad news as I'm only 11dpiui


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah thanks Ask!  I do hope it does quick with a good result.  I hope you have a really lovely break away!  Definitely deserved and needed.  😃🌴😎
Blue keep believing hon, just keep thinking it's side affects and not the AF hon and remember come Thursday you will have a good result we all have you in our thoughts   I'm sure x


----------



## Sarahlo

I'm feeling a bit more human again. my mum thinks i should keep putting the cyclogest in the backdoor so I'm sticking with it. 
Sally how are getting on 3DPIUI? this week is dragging isn't it 😊 x


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah Sarah glad u feel bit better. ☺
Agreed dragging and so long to go!  I've got a bit of cramping tonight, rubbish!  Lol with the back door 😂 that's what I'm doing but just went with easy option 😂 sorry ladies I know TMI!  😂


----------



## Sarahlo

haha sally easy option hehe 😂😂

first time i used it I put in the front. but that was a tad tender after the folli reduction and then IUI so I though let's go with the back this time. But I always think I want the loo just as I have put it there lol 😂😂


----------



## Sallyt31

Sarah 😂😂😂 I'm a morning person so I think before bed works best and I will be ok 😂😂😂


----------



## lisalou1234

Glad your feeling better Sarah!! Ohh Sally your doing it up the back too.. I was thinking front as I already suffer from constipation!? Does it matter? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

hahah Sally - yes deffo before bed that's when I do it too 😀

Lisa it really is preference - the first time I did front this time it's back lol sometimes people switch midway through a course. I think after all my scans and the folli reduction then IUI I didn't want anything going near the front. I'd already had 2 pessaries in that day at the back so I thought a third wouldn't hurt 😂😂😂


----------



## Sallyt31

Lisa I hadn't thought about it to be honest I just went with it and back it was 😂 luckily no constipation so far so hasn't hindered anything but I eat a lot of nuts n seeds for breakfast and mint tea 😉 all god to get things in order for the day 😂


----------



## lisalou1234

Think I'm gonna do front.. Can't imagine leaking out my bum! Had last acupuncture today and about to trigger! 😄😄👌🏼


----------



## Blueestone

I've been doing mine front at night and back in the morning as I haven't got time to lie down for 30mins in the morning!


----------



## Sallyt31

I'm only on one a day in the evening.  Woke me up again last night for another wee!  Luckily no heartburn though.  Would like to sleep through but don't think it's going to let me 😴
Blue how you doing?  You are nearly there hon keep going and stay positive xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

I'm ok thanks ... I've just emailed the clinic as thinking Thursday is only 13dpiui so wondering if I need to test friday instead?

I feel fine in my self no real or phantom side effects or symptoms. Except progesterone wind! 
I'm hoping this is good as when I had my DD I had no symptoms either!
The wait is unbearable and I'm wondering wether to do iui again or have a consultation re ivf?

Blue


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning all!!

Glad your feeling much better today Blue after panic stations yesterday morning. Not long for you now hang on in there we are all routing for you.

Sally snap with waking up to pee. Every night its the same sorry story then takes ages to get back to sleep  

Today im feeling loads better than yesterday. Sickness has subsided for now and toilet antics seem ok thus far  

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey girls.. Tmi.. But need you advice! I have just been to the toilet and noticed that I have lots of discharge.. White and watery!! I'm really scared that I've ovulated or something!!!! Showed my dw and she said 'ask your girls' there know! Lol any ideas Xx


----------



## kimmibobs

Sounds like EWCM - you get it around ovulation. It supposed to help the sperm get to the right place... it lasts for a couple of days so it's a good sign!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Lisa did you check yourself for LH surge before trigger at all? I wouldn't like to say as I can't see it but you may have picked up your surge before trigger without realising and then its poss you ovulated. if there was no surge before hand and u triggered last night it's not possible to already have ovulated yet fingers crossed for you Hun. xx

How are you getting on Kim? not long left for you now 😊


----------



## kimmibobs

I'm going slowly crazy to be honest - this feels like the longest 2ww ever! My boobs feel massive and sore, but I think that can be a cyclogest side effect (isn't it a delightful drug?!). I want to test early but I'm scared of testing - I feel all over the place! It doesn't help that I'm bored at work so the days are dragging. I just wish I could sleep until Saturday! I just want to know what's going on


----------



## Sarahlo

ahhhh bless u Hun. it's awful not knowing if side affects are cyclogest or not. as I'm only 5dpiui and ovulation I'm pretty certain all my symptoms are cyclogest side affects. but I think once you get passed that first week then it becomes a lot less certain if symptoms are real ones or side affects. also knowing now either it's worked or not but having to still wait to know is a killer. this I find the hardest. but hang on in there Hun it's Thursday tomorrow your nearly theft.   for you it's a BFP Saturday. x

Lisa you ok? x


----------



## kimmibobs

Thanks Sarah. I meant to say, I've been listening to the fertility podcast (http://www.thefertilitypodcast.com/) which I've found quite interesting if anyone is interested.

/links


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh Lisa try not worry too much and overthink it.  I don't know if I went a day longer than I should really as I too had discharge before trigger and that worried me but I just think well hopefully the sperm will catch the egg in the tubes in the time frame it has when it's released so fingers crossed!  The window is small for it all so just think they will meet somewhere if u did trigger later than u should.
I feel ok today other than my pee in the night which is what we all seem to experience.  I started to get nervous I have no symptoms and that's another sign it's not worked!  Shoot me now this 2ww is nightmare for ones brain!  
Kimmibobs you are doing so well honey literally nearing the end so keep away from those testers. I don't know how I can say it as u lot will have to stop my temptation next week unless AF arrives early!  I'm day 19 today so I could end up never testing again.  Oh listen to me being oh so negative!  Please someone put me to sleep until a week on Sat!! 😂


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey girls... You guys are going so well on the 2ww I'm not on it yet and already reading into every sign! 
I called the clinic and spoke to a stroppy nurse! Don't care if she thinks I'm a drama queen I'm paying for it!!! Lol
She said it's a common sign after the trigger and just hormones getting ready to ovulate! Fingers crossed! Next time I'm gonna buy my own internal scan machine! Lol!!!
Kim like sarahbsaid it's Thursday tomorrow!!! Not long at all! Praying for bfp for us all!!! 
Get your dw and dh to lock the pregnancy tests away!!! 
Xx


----------



## Sallyt31

😂😂😂😂 Lisa you've just cheered me up with that post!  Brilliant! 

I'll have to test a day early anyway as told I'll need more cyclogest on my last weekend and I can't get any on a Sat so I'll have to test Friday to know if to get any from the hospital!  I hope I do need some and I cannot believe I just said that 😂


----------



## Sarahlo

haha Lisa you crack me up. I said the same to DW the other week I've had so many scans we should buy a machine as we both know what to do lol 😂😂

Ahh Sally I feel your pain. for me the 2WW may end much sooner as I usually start spotting 5-7 days before AF arrives. the only issue this time if I do is to be able to tell the diff in case it's implantation. but I think I will know. Same today no symptoms of anything what so ever so having a it's prob not worked moment also😬 x


----------



## Sallyt31

I'm having a negative day Sarah and can't shake it off.  I just see no end to this and feel I'll never see a BFP and I'm already thinking I need to save £8000 in order to go for DE and I've not even had IUI3 or results from this.... Ah hate it when I go on a decline!  Hopefully acupuncture will help later and I can have a counselling session with her whilst I do 😂


----------



## Christie1

Hi All,

I can't find the page where I asked a question earlier to say thank you for the replies (which I saw at the time on my phone but had time to reply when I read them) Any way thank you to those who did reply re my symptoms.
Got a BFN on Monday  This was our third try and because of my age Dr has said to try IVF now. Yesterday I was Mrs ANGRY!! Today I am better but glad I am working from home. 

Wishing you all the very best with this cycle

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sallyt31

Sorry to hear that Christie I am routing for you that the IVF will go your way    
I've just had news my other halves, brothers partner has gone into labour so I'll soon be an Aunty it's cheered me up no end but i know when I see him I will feel rather jealous which I feel bad about but can't help it especially as he was an accident.  I just want my half to be a Dad too.  You can't help but worry that when u r the one with the issues how awful it is for them they may never get to be a Dad.  Sorry there I go again he WILL be a Dad he will!


----------



## Sarahlo

Sorry it was a BFN Christie. Good luck with the IVF Hun xx

Sally same I'm feeling absolutely fine today after all the side affects from cyclogest the first 5 days. Need to start feeling more positive. x

And just now I'm getting AF type pains again just like that!


----------



## kimmibobs

Sorry about your BFN Christie. I'll be moving onto IVF if this cycle doesn't work too. Sending


----------



## Dora26

Sorry to hear about your BFN Christie. Wishing you all the best with your IVF.

Sally I find it hard to keep positive too sometimes, especially as everything seems to take so long to come round for me. Must stay positive though and think on wards and up wards and it is all trial and error, will get there in the end!

xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Accupuncture now so hoping to feel positive after this.  Just spent some time with my niece which was lovely!


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh good luck Sally. hoping for some positivity bless you 😊 x


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Sorry work gets in the way. I emailed the clinic and they've said my Otd is Friday not Thursday! So that's an extra 24hours! I'm glad I haven't given in and tested yet as maybe that extra day will do it! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Go blue loving the positivity keep it up 😊

My OTD is exactly one week after yours so the Friday after and by god it's dragging. x


----------



## Sallyt31

Well that was a great session I had needles in my wrists felt like Christ on the cross 😂 the meditation CD was so good as well I was that relaxed I nearly fell asleep at the end!  Gutted it had ended.
Blue you are doing so well hon just keep going you are nearly there! 👏


----------



## Sarahlo

fantastic Sally so glad your feeling positive after the session. things like this really do make a difference don't they 😊
well I had a really awkward conversation with my CEO right before I left. he came to chat to me and was talking about his son working for us in our Dubai office and he happened to ask if I had children.  I said no not at the moment but who knows in the future maybe in a few years.  how do you answer these kind of questions?
I'm also one month off finishing my probation so I couldn't exactly say no but hopefully soon as well that may well have counted against me and in this game who knows really when it will happen. it's going to be an even more awkward conversation if I do get my BFP this month as I'm sure he will think back to this chat.  Hoping it's a sign sent from above that I get my BFP this time around lol x


----------



## Sallyt31

My nephew is here and I've had the first pic and I want one!!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh bless Sally it will be your turn soon praying and everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey Sally, glad ur session was good.. I love acupuncture! 
Blue stone I'm so excited for you!
Sarah I'll be one week after you! I'm also one month out of probation lol! It's so awkward😳
Can u girls check back in after ur results to keep me going!?lol 
You girls watching bake off and doctor foster? Xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Totally Lisa love 2hr of awesomesness on the TV!


----------



## Sarahlo

Yep same all baked out 

Lisa is IUI tomorrow or Friday?? x


----------



## lisalou1234

Tomorrow!!! At 3.30pm xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Fab stuff Lisa so exciting 😊

All of us on the 2WW at same time even if just for a few days. now need the BFPs to start rolling out soon 😜 x


----------



## Blueestone

Ok ladies 

What do u think? I read on Internet that opk detect pg? I needed to quench my poas need ... So I did on an opk... And I think it's positive! False? Kinda wish I hadn't but nice to see it... Do we believe opks can do this


----------



## Sarahlo

hey blue. I've also read this but not sure how reliable they are either. if it were me and I saw that I'd be doing a proper hpt as soon as possible. fingers crossed for you blue it certainly sounds promising 😊 x

Just thought what about the trigger also that could still be in your system??


----------



## Blueestone

Yes I'd forgotten about the trigger! That will be two weeks ago tomorrow so yes maybe still there? I just had to poas!!! It's an addiction!!

I will be good and wait now til Friday I promise ! X


----------



## Sarahlo

this is why I'm testing out my trigger so it's not confusing around OTD and also because I'm also a POASaholic 😂. 
hoping you get a BFP blue. but when you do next test make sure to use a proper HPT so as not to confuse matters.😊 x


----------



## Blueestone

I will xx I will
Hold off til Friday now and wait n see xx

Naughty blue 😈


----------



## Sallyt31

Sarah has your trigger left you yet?  I tested mine this morning so I would know and mine has definitely left me so now I need to make sure I don't test until next week!


----------



## lisalou1234

We all love a good poas! I might have to buy some could one of u guys send me the link for them? How long did it take to leave ur system Sally? Xx


----------



## Sallyt31

I'm not sure Lisa because I only did one this morning so now I wish I had done it like Sarah from day 1.  I had trigger last Thursday so that's 7 days but whether it went a day or so ago I don't know.  I must not take a test now though....
Blue you are so nearly there hon 1 more day!!


----------



## Blueestone

I'm looking forward to it now ... Sort of glad I did the opk yesterday as it'll be interesting to see if it correlates of its a bfp!

1 more sleep! I will go to bed early tonight so the morning comes faster!!! Today is going to drag!

How's everyone doing??


----------



## kimmibobs

I saw two magpies this morning. This fertility stuff has sent me mental, I nearly crashed the car with excitement.


----------



## Sarahlo

morning all

As of last night the trigger was still in my system the line is still there albeit it's faint but definitely still there. Sally is the deffo no line how ever faint?? I will test again tonight and let you know. xx

Lisa I will dig out the link and send it you shortly. 

Blue loving your feeling so positive your almost there 😊 x


----------



## Sallyt31

Totally one line only Sarah so mines gone already!  I don't know if it's a good thing or not?! 
Blue that test at least has now given you hope and positivity through your veins so that can only be good thing!  
Kimmibobs love it hon!  Come on magpies I need 2 of you now!  😝


----------



## Sarahlo

I think it's good it's already gone for you Sally. at least you won't be able to mix up the two. for me as it was still there last night i could be going into borderline territory if the trigger is still there end of weekend. if I recall last time it was day 10 of my last day of trigger in my system.  

just sat on train now and some guy taking to another about his wife Sarah returning to work after a year of maternity leave. well my name is Sarah. it's a spooky day peeps with the signs 😂


----------



## Sallyt31

I just hope it changes ... I don't feel a thing though absolutely fine so really have a feeling it's not worked.  I just cannot get myself into a state next weekend I've got to try n think of both outcomes in a positive manner and think I've still got one more go! 
Oh I like a sign Sarah!  2 of my friends little girls 2 and 3 both said to me in the same week (months ago sadly) there's a baby in your tummy/tunnel and god it was so bizarre I hoped they were right but maybe they can predict the future! 😂


----------



## Sarahlo

Ah Sally I know what you mean. I've just got AF type pains off and on had it from start so cyclogest is the bain of my life. I'm having off moments thinking I have to order more sperm the minute I get the BFN next week so I will have in time for next cycle. then I'm thinking stop being so negative maybe it's worked lol

Lisa good luck today I will PM you the link for the cheapo strips. x


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh goodness yes good luck today Lisa it's gone clear out my head! 🍀


----------



## lisalou1234

Thank you Sally and Sarah! 😄😄😄

I've had pain in my right side (where the 20mm follicle is) do u girls think I'm ovulating? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Do you usually get ovulation pains hun? i usually do so if that were me then I'd assume it was ovulation pains x


----------



## Sallyt31

I had them on my left working up to IUI for a few days hon x

Sarah what day of the month are you and when does AF usually arrive?


----------



## Sarahlo

Well Sally here is the thing. I track my cycle using p tracker app on iPhone and it's usually spot on. Now it tells me AF is actually due next Thursday. however this month I ovulated 1 day later than usual so my test date is next Friday. so I'm a little unsure when to possible expect it tbh. fingers crossed not at all 😀

Today is CD21 and usually I have a 27 day cycle or 28 sometimes but recently it's been 27 with spotting anywhere form 5-7 days prior to AF X


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah we are pretty similar there with cycles and I am day 20 today but just wondering if AF does appear it will make my cycle shorter like it did on first IUI.  I think longer I go up to test day the more positive i would feel yet a true reflection is 28-29 days for me so then that's kind of ridiculous to think that!  Oh my head 😣


----------



## Sarahlo

Yeah I remember your AF arrived 1 day at after mine 😊

Lisa how did IUI go all good??

I can't believe tomorrow I'm 1 week in already. well if it's not worked at least I'm not gonna have to wait the full 2 weeks with the dreaded spotting.  I'm feeling a bit blah and tbh nothing all day except tiredness and little cramping from time to time but that's it. 

Looking forward to seeing if the trigger is out tonight!! x


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey girls.. Home.. All done! Chilling on the sofa and gonna order a curry! 
It went really well.. This time we had one of the more experienced nurses and it didn't hurt at all! She said the donor was a 'good one' so that's good! Got my pesseries ready to go tonight! 
I spoke to her about a plan b and she said she would recommend ivf if it isn't successful,as the success rate is so low with Iui and so much better with Ivf. I know we all know this but it just confirmed my plans.. If it fails I'm going to go straight into ivF so I can get it in before Christmas! 

Sarah i can't believe you have nearly done a week.. Can't wait to hear if the trigger is still present? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Are you private or NHS? where do you order your sperm from?

Thing that bothers me with IVF is how intrusive it is and how hard on your body it is too. for me it's last resort would rather stick with IUI For the other 3 goes first that they recommend before turning to IVF. but it's personal preference totally understand why you want to. 

Glad all went well Hun welcome to the 2WW 😀 x


----------



## lisalou1234

I know what you mean.. I'm just so bloody impatient!! Lol!

Donor sperm from the clinic, only coz it fitted what we were looking for or I would have gone to sperm bank!! I was looking at the site your was from though and looks good, so may try them next time, loads more to choose! Did u use same one each time? Me n my partner always donor spot when we're are out and about its so funny!😂xx

I'm private .. It working out about 2000 each cycle with Iui , scans n meds xx


----------



## Sarahlo

yeah we have just 1 donor we using. 

wow 2k that's a lot mine works out about 1500 just under per cycle including donor sperm too. we bought 3 vials last time so 3 cycles worth and was about 1500. if this fails then have to order more. the question is how much more. just hoping and praying its worked. x


----------



## lisalou1234

I'm sure it has xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

DW went to Madrid this morning with work so it's just me and the fur babies until Sunday. will be seeing my best mate Saturday or I think I might go in same. I'm having a pizza night tonight as DW is on a strict regime with working out and we eat healthy when she here so am having a naughty night 😊 xx


----------



## lisalou1234

He he! That sounds awesome!! Mmmmmm! Is ur DW in the fitness industry? 
New drama at 9pm on channel three! 
Have you told ur friend about ur treatment? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Nope she just wanted to get fit and healthy 😊

Yes my best friend knows all about the journey bless her she has me going none stop some times. I do make an effort tho not to talk about it all the time lol. luckily she sees me on the 2WW so nothing more to say about it until we find out lol

I'm getting sharp like AF pains now both left and right side. please let this be something ant not just pre menstrual or cyclogest affects as it prob is 😁

ohh well check out bbc3 then tonight xx

I'm having a negative moment. I can't stop thinking if fertilisation didn't happen then this cycle is over already. it was over days ago and I have to go through this 2 weeks of torture 😒😒


----------



## Blueestone

Omg!!! I've just done a cb test and I think it's positive! Very very first but there's def a line! Can I up load pictures on here!


----------



## Sarahlo

Blue this is amazing news. If I were you tomorrow I would be a clear blue which says pregnant or not pregnant. But sounds very promising blue it very much sounds like a positive to me a lines a line no matter how faint...woop woop  I dont see where there is an attachment option here x


----------



## lisalou1234

Omg amazing blue!!!! Underneath this box it says attachment? Xx

How many follicles did u have again? Xx


----------



## Blueestone

I had two ones of 22mm on day 10 and 4 of 9mm... Triggered on day 12 iui next day... Omg omg I'm freaking out!!


----------



## lisalou1234

Try and upload it.. I want to see! Excited for u!! Lol


----------



## Sarahlo

Yeah but if you select attachment there is nothing there to allow to attach.

My trigger is still in its not left me yet.


----------



## lisalou1234

That's good to know Sarah! Wonder how long it will stay in? Xx


----------



## Blueestone

I can't see anywhere to upload either!

Just got the preg/not preg test from the shop ... Was like a covert operation incase anyone see me!

I keep looking at the test it's very feint but def there


----------



## Sarahlo

last time for me was 10 days so id expect it to be gone by Sunday if like last time x

Ahh blue bless you im sure it is hun a line is a line


----------



## lisalou1234

You gonna do the other one blue?


----------



## Blueestone

Yes I will do on in the morning! Hope I can sleep!


----------



## Sarahlo

Good luck for tomorrow blue im sure you will get that BFP for sure  xx


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks! I will post as soon as i get  the result!


----------



## Sallyt31

Sorry I am missing all the excitement I've been having cuddles with my new nephew!  OMG Blue this is so exciting!!!!  At last our group has a BFP Ek! 😝 well I'm sure it will continue to get darker 🙏

Sarah we must believe we can join Blue in a week 🙏🙏🙏

Oh kimmibobs how u doing hon?!


----------



## Sarahlo

I know amazing isnt it Sally finally we have a BFP amongst us  

Blue has prob gone to bed so she can wake up and do the test  

Yeah Kimmibobs not long left for you now how are you getting on??x


----------



## Blueestone

No I'm still here! I'm drinking water to hold it in til morning!

I really hope it's real tomorrow and that u girlies join me too!!

Just looked again at the test and the mine has gone ... Hoping that's not a bad sign! Maybe the fact it was so faint and now hours have passed?? 

This 12hr wait is the worst part of the tww!!


----------



## kimmibobs

OMG I've been away a few hours and it's all kicked off!!! Blue I'm so excited for you - please let us know straight away!!! 

I've got a bit of cramping going on so starting to feel a bit pessimistic... 

Lisa - glad it went well today. Welcome to 2 weeks of mental agony!!! 

Xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Terrible cramps I've got a bad feeling like AF pains guys 😢


----------



## Blueestone

Are u on progesterone? They give me awful period time pains and generally it's wind
X


----------



## Sallyt31

Yes am quite windy Blue, cramps subsiding a little now but feel rather like AF symptoms...  God this is torture n possibly whole week to go! 
Kimmibobs hang in there hon x


----------



## Blueestone

The progestrone is vile and I've had cramps and wind for the whole two weeks! Last week I thought af was coming as so intense. Last months progestrone was my first and I think the side effects were so much worse than this months. I was so bloated and sluggish. X


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all 

The clear blue says not pregnant x


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh Blue I am sorry.  You are still early doors and if u have only been seeing a faint line then you might need to wait a couple more days to re-test for stronger line and know for sure.  I am still hoping that it's not right and you could still have that BFP.  I am   For you hon.  What day in the cycle are you and when does AF usually arrive?  I'd continue to use the pessaries as it might be a false negative.


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks x

I am on cd 27 ... Before progestrone I had a 25 day cycle but last month it's didn't come until I'd stopped the pessaires for 4 days. 

I will test again later... Any recs for the most sensitive test?

X


----------



## Sallyt31

Looking on some forums for you and a lot of women recommend superdrug as a super sensitive test to do.  Maybe try get one of theirs hon.  Was the one you used a clear blue digital?  
The pessaries can cause the delayed issue like you say but I'd try a couple more tests over the weekend before coming off them x


----------



## lisalou1234

Defo don't come of the pesseries yet Hun as some people don't get bfp until day 16/18 depends on indervidual hormone level I guess! Fingers and toes are crossed!! 
Girls when you talk about wind, do u mean wind or trapped wind? I'm dreading if it's trapped wind as I suffer with constipation as it it! 
Sally and Sarah... Week down week to go!😄😄😄

Thank you Kimibobs... How are ur pains? Praying for a massive bfp for u! When u texting again? Xx


----------



## kimmibobs

Oh Blue, sorry to hear this! Keep testing though, until AF arrives you're in with a chance


----------



## Blueestone

I think I will get a couple of first response ones today from boots as not near a superdrug. I have emailed the clinic and told them I've had one positive and one negative and that I'm going to test again before stopping the pessaries. If it's negative I'm strongly thinking about ivf ... I'm concerned about the intrusiveness of ivf and if I can get the time off work etc


----------



## kimmibobs

Hey Lisa, I'm testing tomorrow. I wish I could sleep for 24 hrs - I just want know!!!! Praying its positive


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Blue gutted for you but the girls are correct it may need a diff test to pick it up. is there any chance you can get bloods done from the clinic to know for sure? if not go with the FRER tests too x

Kimmibobs massive good luck testing tomorrow I've my whole body crossed for you. 
I'm just about to poas to test the trigger status 😊 x


----------



## Sarahlo

Yup trigger still in as expected. if like last time tomorrow will be last day of trigger!!

Just hope I don't start the usual spotting. x


----------



## Sallyt31

I'm quite crampy again this morning feel rather rough 😢


----------



## Sarahlo

bless you Sally. it's so frustrating not knowing if we are generally feeling like like this or it's just another side affect from cyclogest. 

I'm really looking forward to the weekend. I've been so tired this week it's rediculous. I've got 8am starts next week so I'm hoping I don't feel as tired as this week x


----------



## Sallyt31

I've got a busy weekend as it's my partners birthday tomorrow so weekend of celebrations will hopefully help me take my mind off it all unless the AF does arrive!  Like u say Sarah is it the cyclogest or AF or just me?!  BTW I lied when I said I put in the back I meant the front 😂 I can't tell one from other!  Imbecile! 😂


----------



## Saska

Blue, get a blood test. Those sticks are so annoying. Maybe you drank more water last night et etc. My stick was negative even tho I was 8 weeks pregnant!!!!!! One positive is a very good sign. Ring your clinic and demand a blood test. Or ask your gp. It's your right to know...you are on meds.

Ps. It will also shorten your anguish. You will know one way or the other for sure. You may be very happy later.........


----------



## Sarahlo

Yes agree with Saska as said demand the blood test. 

Sally - I just LOL on the station platform when I read your message. how can you confuse the front entrance and the back entrance 😂😂😂

Oh and because you lied now maybe Lisa is using backdoor to cus she thought we all were 😂😂 she was originally thinking front door until you said back door hehehehhe. this has made my day 😂😂😜


----------



## lisalou1234

Ha ha girls you made me laugh!!! I did front door as I have enough trouble pooing!! Lol!
So grim this morning.. Blue knickers suddenly like a chalk Pitt! Made a mistake and showed my dw whilst she was eating porridge 😷


----------



## Sarahlo

haha Lisa gross 😂


----------



## Sallyt31

I know I don't know what I was thinking 😂 as I put it in last night I thought u idiot it's the front not the back and you've told everyone the back like how can u get it wrong?!  Did u know I really am I a natural blonde😂🙈
Lisa that's terrible I bet she was well happy with you!  😂😷
I've just told my friend at work about it all and I never realised she had IVF to have her twins and then few years later got pregnant naturally!  I tell you it's more common then you realise!


----------



## Sarahlo

haha bless you Sally. 

yes deffo more common than we all think. is strange as when I see fraternal multiples now I often wonder. 

starting feeling sick again and dodgy stomach again but I'm now thinking its a bug as my colleague off sick today with stomach issues 😔


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

I did a frer about an hour or so ago and bfn. Clinic said if it was faint again to have blood test. I've emailed them waiting for a reply. 

Now considering my options... That near positive as made me realise maybe to have ivf xx I just don't know


----------



## Sarahlo

oh no blue I'm hoping the bloods will settle this for you bless you. still go for the bloods if you can just to confirm.  was really happy for you. so sorry it hasn't worked out but hey this cycle ain't over until it's over xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

The clinic have emailed back to day go for bloods or retest tomoz first adding that it's very very small possibility it'll be positive tomoz...


----------



## Dora26

All the best Blue, at least you will know for sure either way with a blood test. I have a good feeling about it  
x


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah I agree u are not out yet Blue have the blood test hon and test again tomorrow xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Defo blue... Your not out yet! Hold on to that fact Positive .. How long will results for blood take to come back? 
Xxx I'm with you thou.. If this doesn't work in going for Ivf xx


----------



## Sarahlo

I'm having a positive day today lol. so my CEO said he's very happy with me and my boss and he's noticed a great change in my boss since I arrived and so he's taking us for lunch next week. this just makes me think it's just my luck to get this kind of praise and then tell them soon I'm off on maternity leave next year 😂


----------



## lisalou1234

Well done Sarah! Awesome!!! 😀😀😀 xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh god girls I was suppose to have blood test today and thought it was open until 4.00pm and it's 1.30pm on a Friday 😩 I've missed my progesterone test!!  I'm such an idiot.  Monday will be too late now for accurate reading.  What a fool!


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh no Sally 😬 
Why do you get this? at least your on the cyclogest though so don't panick too much x

All afternoon I've had AF type pains again and on both sides of the uterus so I'm really hoping its implantation and not the dreaded progesterone causing this. can't believe got another week of this to go. but then as said before the dreaded spotting will kick in around Sunday Monday if the wicked witch is on route 😬


----------



## Sallyt31

Wicked witch love that! 😂
Oh I hope so they just do a test a week after IUI to check it.  I'm an idiot for not checking the times!


----------



## Sarahlo

haha yep wicked witch. 

Hopefully be ok Sally as you have the lovely pessaries every night 😊

Has anyone read that article in daily mail femail section about IVF? x


----------



## Dora26

Oh no Sally what a pain, I'm sure you'll be ok though, try not to worry too much. 

Which article was that Sarah? I think I read it but not sure 
x


----------



## Sarahlo

the last who posted the pic of her baby girl and heart shaped syringes around her. sounds grim but actually it's sweet and was highlighting everything she had been through to get her baby x


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

The clinic have said they think it's a chemical pregnancy ... I've been reading about it and studies suggest using baby aspirin. Anyone do this!?

I think I'm going to try again with iui but maybe ask the clinic about other meds or baby aspirin too?


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh no blue bless you Hun. have you had bloods done today? x

Kimmibobs Hun how you holding up? OTD for you tomorrow hey x


----------



## Blueestone

No no bloods for me as clinic in london, I've been at work and gp don't do bloods in a Friday! 

I'm going to test one more time in a bit then if negative I will stop pessaries 😢


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah I'm so sorry Blue 😢  I am really upset for you.


----------



## Blueestone

I'm gutted to be honest so close and yet so far.
Drowning my sorrows in kopperburg!

I'm overthinking it I hope! and wondering if it's my fault! I'm thinking I haven't spaced the pessaries out properly as been doing them 1030pm and 8am. Maybe I had too much of a dip and that's what stopped it

Good luck Kim xx


----------



## Saska

Blue, I would keep doing the pessaries until you know
for sure. It can still go either way. Try again with the same brand you got the faint positive. I had a chemical
last cycle....they suck. I was on baby aspirin. Worth a
go, thins the blood. Sure it was nothing you did re timing of pessaries. They are only a support rather than a necessity.


----------



## lisalou1234

So sorry to hear the news blue.. Gutted for u 😔
I read you could take 75mg of asprin to prevent chemical prey and miscarriage .. Only rad about it today in an article.. Not sure how true it is. 

I won't need to test the trigger out at this rate.. My dog is attached to my hip since I had the trigger.. He isn't normally fussed with Mr but now is lying all over me 24/7 and if he can't sit eith me he will bark till he can! Weird, anyone else had this? Xx


----------



## Saska

Lisalou, my dog knew I was pregnant 6 weeks before I did. Wouldn't leave my side which was unusual......I thought nothing of it at the time.....


----------



## Ask1980

Hi Blue, bless you,I'm so sorry to read this and it sounds kind of similar to mine as I got 2 BFPs 1-2 wks on CB for 2 days then a BFN on First Response and on CB. Easier said than done but try not to overthink things or what ifs, I did and it really brought me down and left me feeling depressed.   the pessery timings sound fine hon and I was told by the Dr chemical pregnancies are nothing you've done or haven't done but just one of those things and are not even normally picked up unless you're having a fertility treatment and monitoring everything which didn't make me feel any better but I guess they're right!   I would still test tomor just incase, miracles do happen hon.  

I asked about baby aspirin but was told for me (I have had a stomach ulcer in the past) it's not an option and that there is no official evidence to support it but some private consultants will say it's okay to try it. I guess it's up to the individual! 

I hope everyone else is okay and the 2 ww is going well for you and hope we get some BFPs soon!


----------



## Blueestone

Do u really think I should continue with pessaries? I haven't got any more tests so should I pee in a out n keep it til I get one? Is there any chance really?? I've prob just ruined everything by having a kopperburg!n

Wow Lisa that's so cool about the dog!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Blue - until AF arrives your still in with a chance especially with you already getting a positive test result x

Lisa ive also read that animals cats and dog can sense early pregnancy. So i would imagine they pick up on the HCG which would make sense if your dogs been with you since you had the trigger shot  Keep an eye out if it does the same later in the 2ww as soon as implantation happens you will be releasing HCG again


----------



## Ask1980

Don't know about dogs as I don't have one but Cats are defo very sensitive as when I had my last IUI my cat kept coming up and sniffing me randomly and she even layed on me which is unheard of!


----------



## Blueestone

But last month af only came after I'd stopped the
Pessaries... Won't they keep it away? X


----------



## Ask1980

Blue my AF always comes 4 days after stopping the Cyclogest, yes they do delay it.


----------



## Saska

They will keep it away but if I were you I would make sure that the game is definitely over. This is all such a rollercoaster and there are always twists and turns. Personally, I would wait and do a blood test to get a definitive answer.


----------



## Blueestone

Yes that's how long mine was delayed too! Ok I will
Pessaries tonight test tomoz and if pos fab and I will continue and if neg then that's it I out and I will stop them!

Is a positive possible? Is the blood test needed??


----------



## Saska

Im only going by my own experience. For me, those hpts are unpredictable. I tend not to get a positive as I drink a lot of water.....always best to use it first thing, if possible., as that is when it is more concentrated. Sorry you have to go through all this uncertainty. If it is any consolation, I do know exactly how it feels.


----------



## Sarahlo

Good morning girls!!

Kimmibobs good luck today lovely. we all routing for you and that BFP. 🍀

blue I hope your tests today confirm once and for all. everything crossed for you. 🍀

Hope everyone else is doing good and had a good sleep. 

I've just woken up to go pee and blew my nose and gotten a small nosebleed.i never get a nosebleed hoping it's not another rotten side affect from the cyclogest 😬


----------



## lisalou1234

Morning girls!! 
Blue- I hope you managed to get some sleep... Really hope ur test gives you hope today

Kimibobs- excited to hear how you get on!, wake up lol!

Sarah- oh no that's weird were u hot? Or blocked nose?

I'm just bloated n having crazy dreams! Guess there both signs! 

Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Lisa. no neither. I just went to pee decided to blow my nose while in bathroom and boom a light nose bleed. I just need to keep an eye out now for the pre AF spotting. 

Really hungry going to have breakfast all alone as DW away until tomorrow 😔


----------



## Sallyt31

Morning all!
I've had some bad trapped wind type pain this morning!  Ouch!  Couldn't get back to sleep.  Ok now though probably the cyclogest!  One week to go... Sarah I cannot wait to test now I just need to know!  
Now where is Kimmibobs the suspense is killing me!  Blue any joy this morning hon? 
Lisa how u doing on this 2ww mind stressing roller coaster?!
Ask, Dora, Saska morning guys : )
Who've I missed?


----------



## Blueestone

Fx Kim!!!

Afm I've peed in a pot for later as I have to go and get a test! Shall I put it in fridge?
The clinic have emailed and are so lovely. Said I can have a telephone consultation with one of the Drs about what's happened and next move x as I asked about different medications.

I will test later and then I'm out and stopping meds if negative 

Good luck everyone! X


----------



## Dora26

Morning all, 

Hope you get some answers today Blue. That's good the clinic have been lovely to you.

Good luck Kimmibobs, fingers crossed for you. 

Sally and Lisa hope you feel a bit more comfortable soon. 

Sarah, funny you should mention nose bleeds I've had the same the last two mornings and I'm not even having any treatment at the moment. I never get nose bleeds either! 

I got told yesterday that one of my cousins who is five years younger than me is expecting her first baby, obviously I'm happy for her but all I could do was cry, just wish it could be out turn now  

Hope everyone has some nice plans today 
xx


----------



## Sarahlo

I know Sally im trying not to be impatient but it feels like eternity lol

Good that the clinic are very nice blue. fingers crossed for you.

Dora strange when things happen that you are not used to. I'm just assuming mine is to do with the cyclogest tbh. Sorry you felt so sad when you heard news. It really is hard times when hearing pregnancy news. Hoping it will happen for you soon hun. x


----------



## Sarahlo

Trigger is still showing up so its petty much the same as last time. tomorrow it should be gone hopefully. don't get me wrong these last few days it's not blatantly obvious I do have to hold it up in the light to se the second line lol x


----------



## lisalou1234

Thanks Dora!  
Kimibobs how did u get on?
Sarah what happens then goes the positive fade then come back few days later if it's a bfp? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Lisa all depends on when implantation happens as only then you will start releasing hcg which is why it's such a long wait to find out!! I'm just gonna keep testing until trigger is totally gone hopefully it's gone by tomorrow like last time

Kimmibobs hope your ok   for you x


----------



## lisalou1234

So I guess it could never fade if the hcg is high enough before the trigger leaves? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

I think it's possible but generally from what I read on net it's out of most people by day 10 and if u haven't implanted by then or even if you have it still takes a few days for the levels to rise, you will only next pick up a positive again if you are 😊


----------



## lisalou1234

Omg .. Tiredness has hit me like a ton of bricks!! Is this the cyclogest?


----------



## kimmibobs

Today was a negative I'm afraid. I was prepared, but obviously disappointed. Going to stop cyclogest and try to get in for a laparoscopy ASAP before trying IVF. Thanks all for your lovely messages xx


----------



## Sarahlo

ahh Kim bless you Hun. sorry it didn't happen for you this time. Hope you get the tests you want done and the next cycle for you happens soon xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah Kimmibobs I am so sorry hon 😢 
Just make sure u rest after the lap and I wish u all the luck 🍀 u know we are all here for you whenever u need us  
My others half birthday today so been out all day and I'm absolutely shattered now.  😴


----------



## Sarahlo

yes Kimmibobs Sally is right we all here for you. big hugs. 

who's next up is it me? starting to go into panick mode now as going into spotting territory in the next few days. could be all over for me before OTD 😁 but trying to remain positive x


----------



## kimmibobs

Thanks lovelies


----------



## Sarahlo

morning gang

just had another nosebleed that's yesterday and this morning pretty much the same time. Just hope it doesn't start the other end 😬

poas this morning and trigger is still there ever so slightly. I did read it can take up to 12 days in some people for the hcg to totally leave. 

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## lisalou1234

Morning guys..
I'm so so sorry Kimibobs  I'm so glad that your seeing the clinic ASAP thou!!!!

Sarah I guess bleeding from the. One can carry on as long as it's not from the other end! Is your dw back today?
Sally how you doing? I'm knackered too.. Slept 12 hours last night!!! Ugh!

Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

yes the nosebleeds are so random and as long as it stays away from the other end the nose can bleed as much as it wants lol

Yes DW is back tonight will pick her up from station around 9pm!! off to meet my Irish friend to watch rugby later and before that need some pampering in the salon. 

Can't believe I'm already 9DPIUI.   this is a good week. 

Lisa I was shattered this last week I presumed again it's another lovely cyclogest attribute x


----------



## Sarahlo

I'm currently sat outside the supermarket in the car waiting for it to open with all the others. yes I've turned into one of them and my life ruled by menstrual cycle 😂 also armed with tissues in case of another random nosebleed which also happened a little just before I was leaving the house 😬


----------



## Sallyt31

Afternoon all!  Ah had a good nights sleep which was well needed!  Been to cinema this morning with the bestie and off to folks shortly so keeping busy.  I'm going to test Sat as I should next weekend and not worry about the cyclogest because last one I have is for Sat night so really if I did get a good result which I'm not feeling I have to say then being without one Sunday night wouldn't be too bad when I can go first thing Monday morning for more.  This way I can test properly Sat if my body let's me and I won't feel Friday like not going to work if it's not gone my way!  
Sarah sorry to hear of the nosebleeds that's rubbish!  Hey Lisa that's good you had 12h it's funny how the body eventually gives in and let's us have a long one!


----------



## Sarahlo

Sounds lovely Sally. what did you see in the cinema worth going to see?

Your plan also makes sense. Are you having any side affects from cyclogest?

I've just got home chilling now and then off to watch rugby. 

Not too long now Sally hope this week flies by. Am I next up testing? x


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh we went to see Pan it was great but I love Disney and fantasy films!  I'll never grow up from 😂 I need a child to inflict my love of all things disney! 😂
Cyclogest hasn't really done anything to me last few nights other than needing a wee before I'm ready to wake up. 
You are next to test followed by me the day after.  Nearing now and I'm scared now more than anything x


----------



## Sarahlo

oh me to Sally absolutely love Disney and if would love to take any future kids to Disney world Florida lol

are u on 200 or 400 cyclogest?

same scared to death. Everytime I go pee I panick about spotting. gonna be like this now until either I do spot or test day arrives xx


----------



## Sallyt31

200 on cyclogest just one a night.  What u on hon? 
Disney Works is so amazing I've been 4 times and 3 times to Paris one too.  Florida is just magical I so want to go back but really want a little one to take to see all the magic 😆
This week will be tough I feel like big brother 'day 23 in the fertility world and Sally has gone loopy with worry....!' 😂


----------



## Sarahlo

HAHA yeah i know what you mean re big brother mine would be "day 24 in the fertility world and Sarah cant stop knicker watching" 😂😂😂

yeah ive only been to eurodisney paris when i was in school . ive been florida just not disney and i really want to go  

well i though was on 200 but checked earlier and it says 400 on the box and i take them once a day. but whats weird the little leaflet inside says take 1 a day which is200 or 2 a dayto make 400. So a little confused lol

I dread needing the loo incase i see blood sorry tmi. i'm panicking more as the  day is going o going to be worse over the next few days


----------



## Sallyt31

Ha ha ha ha!!!!! Love the big brother reference that made me LOL 😂 sooo true!  
I felt quesy earlier literally felt sick and dizzy for about an hour and only ate half my dinner but it's passed now but my other half felt same so maybe lunch was dodge!  
God not sure I'm up for this tough week at all!  Makes me feel more sick 😷


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey girls.. This time next week Sarah and Sally will know!!! 
I bet you are both on blood watch! 
I have been at a family birthday today so that has taken my mind off things but couldn't wait to get home and take my skinny jeans off! Lol!! 

I'm testing out the trigger and it's pretty much gone!! I. So worried.. I think it has failed this month!  
Xxx

Ps Sally ur sickness is a good sign!!!


----------



## Sarahlo

hahaha lisa you crack me up blood watch eek

Skinny jeans i know what you mean sometimes you just want your comfys on lol

Sally same totally dreading this week tbh and will not be able to focus on anything other than if im gonna make it to OTD without spotting and if IF i get to Wedensday with no spotting im gonna start having a slight panic attack. but hey need to get there first.

DW is delayed so shes landed but not on the train yet from stanstead. Gonna be later picking her up from train station than expected but so glad shes home


----------



## Sallyt31

Lisa my trigger was out by day 5 hon everyone is different so don't read into it too much.  You lovely lot said that to me last week and I also read up on it so don't panic.  Glad u had lovely day.
Not sure it's because not had enough water today so need to hydrate!


----------



## Sarahlo

Sally I think im gonna have to do a big brother day every day to get me through this week hehehehe


----------



## lisalou1234

Ha ha thanks Sally I'm goonna be saying the same thing u girls said last week. I guess at leave if it goes positive I will be excited or if I come on sooner the agony won't be prolonged!! 

I Defo think u two should do that!! Xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah girls feeling sick as a dog 😷 this sometimes happens when I am about to start as hormone levels go into overdrive... Shall soon see in sure. 
Sarah big brother defo on for each day now for the count down 😂


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh no sally do you mean AF?? it may well be the cyclogest ive been having nausea on and off now for days.. i just put it down to the cyclogest.

Ive just poas again and trigger is still there ever so slightly... i think im not going to test it out any longer as i'm already into the second week now and i don't want to start confusing my mind. I'm already on edge about the spotting and you can tell as i'm always mentioning it. Going to go to sleep as soon as got DW home and then try and get through the week without freaking out lol x


----------



## lisalou1234

What Do u mean Sarah? Do u think ur spot? Is that what happened last time? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Lisa yes for the last 5 months I've been spotting before AF arrives. Roughly 5-7 days prior so last IUI I was spotting 6 days before so I knew IUI I had failed then. so now I'm paranoid obviously that I won't even get to OTD with my track history. x


----------



## lisalou1234

Oh god! My whole body is crossed for you!!!   Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks hun I'm   x


----------



## Sallyt31

I've never been able to test as my AF always arrived before or on time so can't get those testers out to try!  I'm hoping this time is different.  
Still feeling bit dodge this morning I think I had something that didn't agree with me yesterday.  😷
How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## lisalou1234

Happy Monday girls! 
Maybe it was something u ate then? Ate anything unusual? 

I have never able to test either came on 4 days before!! 

I feel ok.. Don't think I feel pregnant!! Uggghhhh!!!! Xxx

U ok Sarah? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning girls!!

Oh I had awful nausea before I went to sleep last night I was switching laying from one side to the other but it wasn't happening. finally managed to fall asleep and feeling ok this morning  Still no spotting can't decide yet it's a good sign as it's still early days so can't let myself get carried away as it can happen at any moment.  I'm on my way to work armed with  tissues in case of random nosebleed 

Hope everyone has a good day 😊


----------



## Sarahlo

"day 25 in the fertility world and Sarah is on blood watch from all ends" 😂😂😂


----------



## kimmibobs

Just spoken to clinic, it could be up to six weeks before we get to see the doctor. Gutted. I want this so much, I'm so sick of waiting.


----------



## Ask1980

Kimmibobs - I totally understand how you feel hon,   It's really frustrating isn't it? 

Sarah/Sally/Lisa - Hope this week passes quickly for you!


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Ask me too!!   How are you?

Ahh Kimmibobs it's so unfair. it's not like there isn't enough waiting around as it is. I really hope they manage to get you in quicker to see the doctor. x


----------



## Dora26

So sorry to hear about your BFN Kimmibobs. I hope they can see you sooner too, everything seems to take such a long time to come round doesn't it. Drives you mad. Maybe you might get in on a cancellation? I know it's a bit of a long shot but I did once after being told I'd have to wait a long time for an appointment. 

Ask I hope you can be seen soon too. All this waiting around just makes everything so much harder I think. 

Hope your weeks go by quickly too Sarah/Sally/Lisa.


----------



## Ask1980

Well I've just had an Osteopathy session (I'm trying everything before the last go!) and was asked if I'd ever been in an accident because my back is wonky! Lol! Anyway I'm still waiting for AF should be today or tomorrow and then Cycle 8 here we go!


----------



## Dora26

Oh wow Ask! Hope the session helped. I had a massage the other week and the lady was so rough that my back still hurts now! Think she was having a bad day!
Wishing you all the best for your cycle Ask. 
I too am still awaiting my AF, I kept getting a few pains yesterday like she was on her way but not sure she is because I normally get very sore boobs about a week before and I haven't got this yet so still the wait goes on! Argh! 
x


----------



## Sarahlo

that's good Ask try all we can to help ourselves. 

Thanks Dora me too hope this week flies by. I've been feeling pretty sick this morning from the cyclogest I guess. now I'm feeling better I'm having some lunch and ready salted crisps seem to make me feel so much better lol.


----------



## lisalou1234

Thank you so much ask, Dora and Kimibobs! 
Really hoping you can next appointment really soon and get a bfp before Christmas! 

Sarah and Sally have toy felt implantation pains yet? X


----------



## Sarahlo

Lisa the last time I felt any cramping was Friday night and Saturday morning since then nothing but sickness from the dreaded cyclogest oh and those random nosebleeds at weekend too. 
Today again it's just the sickness. the longer it's going on and the no spotting I'm starting to wonder could I be. but not letting myself think that and then be let down. just trying to hang in there and get to OTD!! 

How are you feeling? x


----------



## Sallyt31

I just feel so nervous I actually feel like I don't want to know anymore as I don't want to deal with disappointment.  
Kimmibobs you need to try get a cancellation as my Lap was March after all my consultation appointments that started in Oct!  Don't let them take their time ask for that cancellation appointment.
Ask and Dora hope those AFs hurry up and arrive x 
Sarah big brother 😂😂😂😂
Lisa don't feel any different so don't think it's worked 😢


----------



## kimmibobs

Jeepers, no way am I waiting that long Sally! I'll pay for the lap if it will hurry things along.

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## lisalou1234

I feel ok.. No real symptoms .. Just the usual cyclogest tiredness ! 
The trigger was out on day five and still gonna test daily so I guess I'll know it's real if it positive .. Really don't think it will be thou as like you Sally don't feel anything!😕
SRah hrs self really positive !!! Ur cyclogest left now? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Lisa do you mean has my trigger left? it hadn't yesterday so not going to bother testing anymore until OTD. fingers crossed i make it.


----------



## lisalou1234

Good idea!!! I would like to think I could do that but just addicted to poas!!!! 😁😁
I think ur sickness is a good sign   Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

well it's either that or the cyclogest fingers crossed not the latter lol x


----------



## lisalou1234

Yeah Defo!! My boobs still hurt so I'm clinging onto that! Do urs? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Nope I don't have sore boobs at all and I usually do before AF makes an appearance. x


----------



## Sallyt31

Just had call ofsted is in tomorrow so what a way to head into this week!! 
Sooooo tired think in having an hour when I get home 😴


----------



## Sarahlo

oh gosh that's a bit of stress for you Sally that you could do without. I'd deffo have that nap if I were you. 

at least monday is nearly done and dusted. will sort of 😊 x


----------



## lisalou1234

Oh wow! Do you work in a school Sally? 
Defo have a nap!!!! I'm just having a coffee n a biscuit! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

nice Lisa this 2ww totally drags doesn't it. I know this week is going to go slow I wish I could just hide until OTD!!


----------



## lisalou1234

Meant to say.. Decaf before u all think that I'm silly! Today is going so slowly!!!!! No blood Sarah?


----------



## Sarahlo

hehe Lisa you make me laugh. 

no blood since I last checked 15 mins ago and nose has been behaving too.  if I get to weds with no blood I'm gonna have to have every willpower not to test early 😁


----------



## Sallyt31

Yes work in a school but I don't usually get much to do with ofsted but lots going off today so quite busy and helping everywhere.  Glad I don't have to stick around tonight!  Didn't get my snooze but tea is on n I'm sitting down for 5 mins. 
Felt ok today apart from a little tired.  Honestly don't think it's worked.  Oh well the count down continues!  
Day 24 in the fertility world and Sally thinks the sperm didn't hit the egg! 😂


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh Sally stay positive so many people have no signs at all... have everything crossed for you hun xx

im slightly freaking out here.. you know i said i wasn't going to test out the trigger anymore well i did and today the line is like twice as dark than yesterday.... what does that mean? omg i so wish i had stuck to my guns and not tested again but i really wanted to see the trigger had finally left and now im confronted with this??.. when DW comes home ive left the 2 sticks next to each other and i wont tell her which is which i case my eyes are decieving me. I wish i could upload a pic also


----------



## lisalou1234

Omg omg Sarah!!! Defo worked! It wouldn't have got darker as it leaves ur body!!!! Let me know what dw says!!
Xx

Ps I'm having a really negative day too Sally...  so hard not to feel dis hearted or disappointed! Xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh Sarah that's so exciting 😝 I think u might be onto a winner!  Stay cautious and maybe test again Wed x


----------



## kimmibobs

Oo Sarah, very exciting!!! Fingers crossed for you!!! xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey girls so DW totally can see the faint line today and can't even see the one from yesterday. both staying cautious as don't want things shattered at last min and so many twists and turns. 

We have decided if no spotting tomorrow will do a clear blue weds. it's a pack of two so can try again Friday's if need be. fingers crossed. 

my boy cat is attached to me also he does go through phases like this anyway but last few days he's with me 😺


----------



## Blueestone

Oooh sounds exciting! Fingers crossed for u!!!

It's def a negative on here that pictures can't be shared!!!

Afm still no af I stopped progesterone on Saturday morning do I'm expecting her tomoz I guess ... I've got a telephone consultation with a Dr at my clinic and I'm going to discuss ivf... It's a big step but I've been crazily upset after seeing that positive then negative test/ CP. 

Good luck and baby dust xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Blue. I'm just being very cautious. we are going to do a clear blue tomorrow but I'm in two minds now to just leave it and wait. I'm scared of seeing positive then negative too!!still no spotting so I'm feeling optimistic. 

Glad your going to speak to the Dr and hopefully move forward from this last cycle. 

Lisa it's normal to have negative thoughts that it didn't work I was also the same during the first week. x

Sally hope all goes well today with ofsted and your feeling more positive. x

Hope everyone is feeling ok!!


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey blue- if I get a bfn we will prob be having if at the same time!! Hope the call goes well!

Have a good day Sally and Sarah! It's freezing!!

I'm away for work today and tomorrow! At least then it will be Thursday before I know it! Lol xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Morning all
Oh Sarah I bet u r feeling rather excited!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.  I don't feel I will be with u as I just feel so normal and well!  I don't think I want to test at all.... Day 25 in the fertility world and Sally feels too normal 😳
Blue bless you what a step but u must go for it.  I have to say having my nephew come into this world last week has helped so much as my other half is just besotted and so broody now I can honestly think now that if this all doesn't work he is 100% behind sorting out DE idea.


----------



## Sallyt31

Lisa I'm sure u will get a BFP I can feel it in my waters 😂😉
Dora and Ask any sign of AF?


----------



## Sarahlo

Sally bless you. but so many people don't feel anything at all. I'm still being very cautious as don't want hopes shattered but each day there is no spotting I'm feeling more optomistic. Will soon know if my sisters fortune teller was right about pregnancy in the family in October lol x


----------



## lisalou1234

I hope so Sarah!! 

I also hope that ur waters are right Sally!!! Just sometimes feel your never see a positive test!! Hope the ousted is going well. Are u gonna wait to the official date before testing?? 

I'm feeling a bit sickly today but not sure if it is because I ate too much pizza at pizza express last night! Lol 
Just about to travel for 5 hours! Wish me luck xx


----------



## kimmibobs

A lovely lady on another forum just gave me a number for the appointments person at my clinic and I've been able to get in on 29th October. Hurrah, not too long to wait!

Hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Kimmibobs that's brilliant news!  Woo hoo!  
Ofsted not heard much but school is so silent I can't hear a pin drop!  Glad I don't teach it would make me ill this week!


----------



## magnammy

Hi Girls,

Feels good to read your discussions on this topic. My story is somewhat similar.

We are actively ttc since last 5 years with no success. Me: 27 DS:33

Had a D&C 3 years back as doctor did not find a baby but just a sac till 12 weeks.

Recently, did all relevant fertility tests for me and DS all turned out to be normal. We had our first IUI on 19 SEP. This month had missed periods for about 6 days with all the pregnancy symptoms.

Today bloody AF showed up again.  Doctor has only 1 thing to say everytime, Relax its "Unexplained Infertility". 
Its really frustrating! 

Will start treatment for 2nd IUI cycle from tomorrow.. lets see what October brings for us.

Plz do share BFP tips after unexplained infertility if anyone has conceived which would be really helpful.

Looking forward for success tips n comments... n baby dust to all!!


----------



## Dora26

That sounds very promising Sarah 

Sally and Lisa, keep your chin up and try to think positive thoughts (easier said than done I know)  

Oh Kimmibobs that's great news, how helpful that forum was! I bet you are chuffed that you phoned and got in. Will you keep us posted how you get on?

Wishing you the best of luck Magnammy 

x


----------



## Sarahlo

That's amazing Kimmibobs really happy for you. 

bless Lisa it's a long bit of travelling for you to do. 

As ally glad you've got through the day. How are you feeling? Not too long left now hey!

magnammy sorry to hear about your journey. I can imagine the unexplained fertility is certainly like limbo land. 

If I get my positive this month I'm happy up share what my thoughts are and tips. just need to get their first. Are you doing a medicated IUI or natural? 

Thanks Dora. any signs of AF yet? x


----------



## Dora26

That is a long time to travel. Hope it goes quickly for you Lisa!

Magnammy forgot to say I also have unexplained fertility too... It's a bit of a rollercoaster isn't it!
I haven't even got to the stage of having IUI yet I under stimulated the first time and over stimulated the second time now awaiting my next AF. 

Sarah, nope no signs of it yet, it's very annoying as I don't really know when to expect it after having that random blip of a bleed a few weeks aga. I've actually just checked back through my fertility diary and that ended on the 21st Sept. My cycles were getting a bit more regular (I have PCOS) and were about 30 odd days so I guess it will be next week or the week after, I just want to get on with it now   
I have a good feeling for you cycle Sarah  
x


----------



## Sallyt31

Warning I am having AF pains and think she's on her way so did a cheap strip test and very obviously negative I just think I'm out but I know I have to wait until she shows and could still change so I'll hang in there!  
Welcome Magnammy to the forum feed we are a good bunch on here and keep each going!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Sally I think is still v early to test so your not out until the witch arrives. 

I'm still hanging in there with no spotting.  little campy today but no nausea at all thankfully as had team lunch today so wasn't sure how that was going to go down. I'm still torn between doing a clear blue tomorrow or not. I think I will see how feel when wake up x


----------



## Sallyt31

I shouldn't have done it but that real AF feeling hit me and unthought I'll let myself down gently but I suppose I could still get a Suprise so we will see but actually to say I think it's negative I'm not too upset but I think it's because I know I have one more chance and at my other half is more in the game now.  Thanks Sarah for pepping me up!


----------



## Sarahlo

Sally if it does fail this time, can you ask them for stronger medication so you produce more follicles next go to give you a better chance, is that an option?x


----------



## Sallyt31

Not sure but no harm in asking.  With only one it was decreased especially as I know my eggs are poor.


----------



## Sarahlo

Yeah i think 1 egg is really hit and miss for a lot of people. The reason my clinic suggested medicated cycle this time for me was in her words to produce more follicles and have a better chance. I think its worth asking them if increasing your dosage is an option.

So tired tonight. Made home made guacamole and now i cant even be bothered to make our tea. Waiting for DW to enter and take over that part lol. This 8'o clock starts to take its toll sometimes, i do prefer my 10:30 starts!!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Sending love and dust to you all xxx

I had my consultation this morning (30mins later af arrived!)... Dr was lovely! Such nice people at lwc...anyway she said two options... Another out with gonal f or ivf... Gone for the ivf! Ordering sperm tonight... Having a short protocol and going for scan on Thursday...to start the ball rolling!!


----------



## Sallyt31

Wow Blue that's brilliant and so quick!  Wishing u lots of luck you must keep us posted on here 🍀
I've woke up twice in the night needing a wee but also having slight heartburn and period pain 😢 she hadn't shown yet but clock work it would be Sat. 
Sarah are u going to test today or not?!


----------



## Sarahlo

Sally we did test as again no spotting and got a BFP ohhhhh my word. pregnant 1-2 weeks eeeeks!! we are so happy but realise it's still early days. I'm still at clinic for bloods Friday as apparently the levels can poss indicate if carrying multiples. now it all makes sense random nosebleeds the nausea. I really hope and pray you get a BFP too. 

That's great news blue really made up for you fingers crossed for you

Lisa how are you?

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## kimmibobs

OMG Sarah congratulations!!! That's amazing news - i'm so pleased for you!! All that positivity paid off. Eeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks so much Kimmibobs can't stop smiling 😊


----------



## Dora26

Oh my goodness Sarah!! Massive congratulations to you!! That's great news and I bet you can't stop smiling. Eeeekkk x


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Dora 😊
This cycle there were a number of things which were different to the last 2 so i do wonder which one was it that resulted in my BFP! 
For the first time I had 2 follicles on right side the first two times was always my left side and I had a blockage in that tube they cleared but I did always wonder. also on Clomid this time and also the timing of the IUI this time was spot on. oh and I did reflexology too 😊


----------



## Sallyt31

🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉whoop congrats Sarah that's amazing news!!  I had a feeling you might and even better with how many you had, size and timing of it all!  🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Sally I really hope you get yours too. I feel kind of bad for everyone with BFN's. 

it's still early days but I'm just happy it's finally worked. I guess the nosebleed Saturday morning really was my first proper actual sign!! And as for my sisters fortune teller. that's kind of freaky 😂

Really going to take it so easy now and stay as fit and healthy as poss. x


----------



## Sallyt31

I've got serious AF cramping today and twinges on my left side so I'm waiting the witch to arrive 😂


----------



## Sarahlo

oh no Sally I really hope not 😒

but saying that if she is going to make an appearance the sooner the better so you can start next cycle.x


----------



## Sallyt31

I'm having a cycle off as I'm in Italy half term and would hit that I'm needed then so have a cycle off chilling and go in for final go end of Nov/December x


----------



## Sarahlo

I really hope your not out yet tho hun.x


----------



## Sarahlo

How is everyone doing this evening, Any signs of AF yet Dora and Ask?

Sally are you still getting AF type pains still?

Lisa - hope all is ok with you, havent seen you pop up on here today yet x


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey girlies...
I'm back!! Been away with work and couldn't remember the password for my phone!
Sooooooo happy for you Sarah!!! Amazing news! Can't wait to hear what the bloods say!!!! 

Sally.. When u gonna test? 
I'm a week into the bloody 2ww!! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Lisa so made up 😊

How are you feeling? x


----------



## lisalou1234

Yeah feel ok..yesterday I  Had a achy feeling really low down . More on the left side side. Still having vivid dreams and boobs hurt! I also had a bloody nose when I wiped it but that could be because I was in London n been on tubes etcZ? My triggers been gone for four days now! 

You girls watching apprentice? Xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Last time I came on day 10... I think I prob will!,


----------



## Blueestone

Yay!!! Fantastic new congratulations xx


----------



## Laura14

Congratulations Sarahlo  

Xx


----------



## Sallyt31

If I can get to Sat I'd be suprised!  Evil AF cramps today and I really have that feeling she's on her way... See what happens what will be, will be!


----------



## lisalou1234

Positive vibes Sally!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks blue and Laura still cant quite believe it 😊


----------



## lisalou1234

Morning girls!

Blue stone! I missed ur post about ur appt with the consultant! 
Awesome news!! So quickly! I'm gonna do the same as you if I'm out this moth.... Ivf- short protocol..

Sarah hope your feeling good!

Sally... Bring on the bfp!!! 

I'm feeling negative today! it's all I think about and am just gonna be so disappointed if it didn't work! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning everyone 

I'm good thanks Lisa looking forward to the weekend as I'm feeling pretty tired this week as I'm doing an early start 8am in work. next week is 10:30 so nice layins. I'm also waking up to go loo in middle of night and it's taking ages to go back to sleep. anyway weekend is nearly here. 
it's awful yeh 2ww isn't it you just want to know and the second week is so much more worse than first. hang in there Hun!! 

Sally how are you feeling today. I hope the witch is leaving you alone x


----------



## Sallyt31

Feeling rough today ladies then I'm dehydrated.  He darn cyclogest keeps waking me up for a wee every night and sore throat again today.  Witch not here yet but defo feel run down like I sometimes get before she arrives.  I really do think it's a negative though but I'm hanging in there! 
Lisa less than a week hon keep the faith, be more positive than me! Lol!


----------



## Sarahlo

Sally I'm   that you get a BFP. when do you test Sat?


----------



## Dora26

Hope you feel better soon Sally and she stays away!

I think my AF is on the way, sore boobs the last few days. I also have a have a bad back and an ulcer in the front of my mouth, feeling very sorry for myself and short tempered today  

Not long to go now Lisa, it will soon be your turn to test, can't believe how fast October is going!
x


----------



## lisalou1234

Thanks Dora I'm loosing my mind!! Just want to test now so I can either be mega happy or move on the wait is grim!!!!! Help me!!!!!!!!!!!
I hate that feeling when ur in a mood and can't help it!!!😡
Eat cake Dora! Lol xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Fingers crossed Dora she turns up soon so you can start on the cycle. 

Lisa fingers crossed you get a BFP too. hang in there Hun 😊

Got my bloods at 12 tomorrow then a call from clinic in the afternoon. Hoping all is still good x


----------



## Dora26

Oh Lisa, it sounds like you need some cake too! My DH bought me some Macarons yesterday so I will be tucking into them when I get home. 
It's a horrible feeling isn't it, I'd just like to hideaway in my bed. 

Thanks Sarah. If I'm honest I'm not really looking forward to my next cycle, but must be positive!! I would just like to get to the IUI stage and then I will be happy instead of being abandoned every time!!
Hope all goes well with your bloods, will you know your results in the afternoon?


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Dora. yes they will call me in the afternoon. 

hopefully all goes well for you this cycle, how many follis will your clinic procceed with maximum? x


----------



## Dora26

They will go with three. They have a plan for me this time, I just hope it works!

x


----------



## Sarahlo

That's good to hear Dora - stay positive x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello and welcome 

that sounds pretty long I don't know much about this but woudnt your clinic give you meds go shorten this and regulate your cycle? I may be totally wrong tho x


----------



## Sallyt31

Hi HCOEX welcome to the thread!  We are a lovely bunch on here and keep each other together when we have our ups and downs!  Is this your first IUI?  How old are you if u don't mind me asking?  Always good to have a tag line with a bit about yourself and then people can relate or maybe suggest things who maybe similar to yourself.  IUI is actually ok in my opinion I just wish I had the 🍀 luck for it to work but I'm not out yet, I test Saturday but not feeling hopeful.  The lovely Sarah though got our first BFP on here on Wed so now we all need to join her 😊


----------



## Sarahlo

That's me I'm Sarah with BFP on Wednesday 😊


----------



## Dora26

Hi HCOEX, 

Welcome   
In answer to your question, I often have longer cycles but then I have PCOS and an under active thyroid so that's why for me. 
Good luck on your first cycle. Do you have any fertility issues that you know of? 
Hope all goes well for your first cycle!

x


----------



## Sallyt31

If u begin ur tag with bit about u and your partner then it just helps others relate to u without us having to ask as like Dora u have long cycles but then your fertility issues may or may not be the same.  
I've gone from years of 21 to around 25-30 now but mainly 28 like I can guarantee a Sat now!  I'm pregnancy testing on Sat to see if I join Sarah but was naughty n did one Tues and it was a resounding no!  Lol!


----------



## Sarahlo

Sally Tuesday was a bit early tho 😂 I'm sure if I tested then too it would have not been a BFP!!


----------



## Dora26

Not long to go for you now Sally   x


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah looking good HCOEX 😃
Thanks Dora ☺ not feeling very hopeful have to say.


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey guys!!! 
Welcome hcoex!! I'm in a sane sex couple too- best of luck! 
Dora any sign or af? 
Sally... Not long!!!!!! Any twinges?


----------



## Sarahlo

HCEOX - Signature is great we know a little more now  Good luck with your treatment this cycle!!

Sally how you feeling??

Lisa I hope your not driving yourself insane lol

Dora has the witch landed yet or what?

Ask hope your ok not heard from you for a few days, hope your cycle goes well this month x


----------



## Ask1980

Hey everyone I'm back! The Mac died and I forgot my password! It's now fixed and I'm back yay!   

Sarah massive congrats! You must be thrilled!  
Sally how you doing hon? 
Lisa how's your tww? 
Dora has your AF come yet? 
Kimmibobs hope you're okay? 

Welcome Hcoex!   

AFM well I'm on day 32 and no AF or any signs of it happening so I called the clinic and the nurse said it can be up to 6 weeks for your cycle to return to normal after a miscarriage so not to worry and if still not here by mid of next week to go in for bloods. She did say my ovaries were "a big mess" so she's really not surprised it's taking my body a while to settle down! It's just a waiting game now.


----------



## lisalou1234

I am going metal.. Get a slight symptom and go google crazy!!!
Getting a drag feeling in pubic area? What could it be!  

Nice to hear from you ask! I did the same the other day! 😀 bet u can't wait for af to arrive? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Ask thanks for the congrats. Sorry AF can take some time arriving. will they not scan you until AF arrives to make sure the cysts have gone?

Ah Lisa it's hard isn't it not to overthink everything x


----------



## Sallyt31

Yeah Ask is back!  Bless you hon it's so unfair that it didn't work out for you and then when u feel ready to et back in the game your body isn't quite with your mind!  Frustrating but let's hope that once it has settled it will be because it will work next time and won't let you go.  It will stick I'm sure. 
Sarah I'm ok I had a sleep when I got in tonight for an hour me that helped no end as I was so tired today.  No cramps no anything so tick, tock.... 
Lisa the symptom spotting is so frustrating! 
HCOEX honestly these ladies keep me going, no one understands this roller coaster and I feel like I can tell everyone on here anything and everyone gets me, helps me, lifts me up it's incredible. My best friends just don't understand and it's hard to talk to them.  I'm always talking about you lot to them, my cyber buddies! 😂


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh Sally bless you Hun. it's a good sign that you've not got  AF or symptoms totally routing for you to get that BFP got everything thing crossed for you.  🍀🍀🍀


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey hcoex 
I test next Thursday (week today) Sally is sat.
I had my first iui with injections (two folicles) that failed.. Af arrived 10 days after iui
This time I had iui with Injectibles (one folicle) this time with cyclogest (pesseries) currently waiting.... 
If this doesn't work I'm onto Ivf!! 
Which clinic you at? X

I agree with Sally it's amazing on here.. My best fertility friends!!


----------



## Ask1980

Sarah a scan? on the NHS?! Lol!   No chance! Nope I'm to go for baseline bloods if no AF by next weds! It's become very apparent to us since my Dr apt the other week the difference between private and NHS fertility treatments! But I shan't complain because I'm trying to stay positive for the last go!    
Sally thanks hon! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!  
Lisa yeah I just want to get on with cycle 8 now!


----------



## Dora26

Hi Ask, welcome back, did you have a nice holiday? Where did you go? 
I too am still waiting for AF. She has made signs that she is very much on her way but nothing yet. Probably won't be here until early next week I reckon. Ask definitley a good thing to ring the clinic and see what they say. Keep pestering them! 
Hang on in there Sally sending positive thoughts your way, you too Lisa! And Sarah, bet you've never looked forward to having bloods done so much before! ☺

x


----------



## Ask1980

Hi Dora I went to East Renfrewshire! (A lovely part of Glasgow!) it was fab thanks! I went to Wholefoods!   
Yeah il wait til weds and if no AF il call up for bloods!   I really hope AF comes soon!!


----------



## Dora26

Ah that sounds nice, I've been nagging DH to take me to Scotland I've never been. It's my birthday soon so we are going to St Ives for the weekend next weekend 😊
Definitley good to keep on top of things. Thank you fingers crossed! 

x


----------



## lisalou1234

How funny Dora I'm going to St Ives this weekend!!!


----------



## Dora26

Oh really Lisa! That is funny!! We are staying in a Castle Hotel, I'm very much looking forward to it ☺X


----------



## Sarahlo

HCOEX - don't worry you will get used to it and know everyone soon 😊

Dora yes I've never been so excited to have blood drawn but a little nervous too. hope all is on track!! 

Sally hun your nearly there just 1 more day x


----------



## lisalou1234

Dora- I am going to carn break castle! How funny! Same we are both not there next week we could have talked iui to death! Lol x
One on day Sally!!

Sarah... What day did past iui did you get your bfp? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Lisa about a week into the 2ww usually my spotting gives it all away. i know then it's not woeked and first time I tested on OTD anyway and was negative so just stopped cyclogest. second time AF arrives anyway around due day. 
This morning just used my last cheap pee stick and boy the line is making itself known now lol. Bloods at lunch and results in afternoon. now I'm excited 😻 I was heaving this morning tho thought I was gonna vom DW brought me to the train station bless her lol x

Lisa not long for you now how you feel?

Sally Hun I'm totally praying for your BFP. how are you feeling?


----------



## Sallyt31

It's not happening ladies.  My stomach is mega cramping this morning and because I run out of cyclogest tomorrow I thought I may as well do a stick and it's full on negative so doubt doing a proper test tomorrow will change it.  Least in prepared.  Not sure if to stop cyclogest now? I've got 2 left what do u think ladies?


----------



## Sarahlo

haha Lisa I misread that I thought when my last ones did I get bfn lol

this BFP for me was actually Monday so I was 10DPIUI as it was stronger line than Sunday so I knew it wasn't the trigger. then Wednesday 12piui I did a clear blue digital and got the pregnant 1-2 weeks. x


----------



## Sallyt31

Actually if I start today then I know to stop it but if I don't start then should I bother with these last 2?


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh no Sally bless you  

it's a tricky one tbh if you really think AF is coming then I'd at least give it until OTD and then stop?


----------



## Sarahlo

Cyclogest usually keeps AF at bay so I'd be surprised if you get AF while still taking the cyclogest. usually AF comes a few days after stopping it x


----------



## Sallyt31

Maybe I'll have the one tonight if I don't start today and then test tomorrow morning and stop if resounding negative on a proper test.  I think it keeps it at bay and would rather start and get it over with for this cycle.


----------



## Sarahlo

I'd do that also. I did that on my first negative round. oh Hun still hoping for you. x


----------



## Sallyt31

Clinic has emailed me this morning so just getting their advice.  I feel crap wish I wasn't at work.


----------



## lisalou1234

Oh Sally I feel your pain... Call in sick Hun! Like you say if it is negative you can then look towards the next cycle!! Love of hugs xx


----------



## Sarahlo

aw Sally bless you x


----------



## Sallyt31

I'm already in work start at 8am I'll try get through the day.  Clinic told me to continue with cyclogest and re-test in morning.  I think I'll take it tonight if I haven't started but if negative in morning I'll stop the last one as be no point.  I go away a week on Sunday so I'm just going to relax for a cycle and then get back on it for November x


----------



## Sarahlo

That's what I did Sally I missed a cycle and then started this one. Also maybe have a go with reflexology? your friend is a reflexologist isn't she? x


----------



## Sallyt31

I can't have reflexology with acupuncture as the 2 are not wise together.  That's what my friend tells me.  I do enjoy my acupuncture so I'll stick with that I think.


----------



## Sarahlo

ahh ok. well still hope results change tomorro but if not enjoy your month off and then you be much fresher for next cycle. xx


----------



## Sarahlo

hello all just had bloods should be getting a call from them in around 4-5 hrs and bloods will give a good indication if it's multiples but scan in 2 weeks will confirm for sure!! x


----------



## Sallyt31

Ah exciting Sarah!  Keep us posted 😝


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Sally will do. x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello me again!!

clinic called earlier than expected and they have confirmed pregnancy very happy with my levels sixty something can't remember. nothing to indicate carrying multiples but will know for sure at my scan that's booked in 2 weeks today. So happy 😊

I'm praying everyone gets their BFP soon xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh and I have to pop into clinic at 9am to pick up more cyclogest as just the one left. x


----------



## Dora26

How weird Lisa!! We are staying in Tregenna Castle!!

Sending you hugs Sally  

That's great news Sarah! So pleased for you! 

x


----------



## Blueestone

Fantastic!! Congratulations!!


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey girls.. Arrived in Cornwall! Lol!
Dora and ask any af?
Sally how do you feel about tomorrow!?
Lovely to hear your results Sarah... So cool!!

My boobs hurt loads today and feel like they are stinging and prickly.. Defo not trigger as it's been out for 7 days nows.. Di u think it could be Cyclogest? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning girlies!!

Sally how are you this morning, hoping that its good news if not then a rest next cycle will do you the world of good and you will be more focussed on the next cycle.

Lisa you doing ok??

Dora Ask has AF made her appearance yet at all?

Hope everyone else is well. I am just off to the clinic to pick up some more of the lovely cyclogest!! x


----------



## Sallyt31

AF arrived in the night ladies, well the horrific pain and cramps did but she's taking her time to release so it's slooooowwww and painful 😪
I intend to enjoy my holiday now and come back fighting end of month and if it's no I'll start researching Spain DE for next year.  
I cried and felt down last night and couldn't speak to anyone but I'm back again now, I won't give in yet! 
Good news on your results Sarah all so exciting and hopefully we will all join you soon x


----------



## lisalou1234

Oh Sally! When my af came after my iui last month it was auful and hurt so much! Feels so cruel doesn't it!! I feel your pain! What does de mean Hun? Xx next month is your month Sally!!!!!!!

I've had a rough night felt sick and had head ache all night! Not sure if it's a bug or cyclogest or stress!! Lol any ideas?
In my other cycle my af arrived today so I'm on blood check!!

Any idea on the Boob thing I wrote yesterday!!?? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh no Sally i'm so sorry that this time it didn't work out. But as you said keep fighting hun it will happen for you soon i have a good feeling.

Lisa - the cyclogest should keep your AF away so dont panick about AF arriving soon hun.

Good luck to everyone doing a cycle this month.x


----------



## Sallyt31

Girls I do hate AF after IUI as 1. its horrendously painful and 2. It's weirdly not there...TMI sorry but wee is clear and hardly any bleeding just bit of red n brown but it's like it's waiting to hit full force like a pressure cooker!!  This is how I was in Croatia feeling like god this is horrific and nothing was hardly coming for about 1.5 day and then bam hello AF!  Crap!  Sarah I'm well jealous u now get 9 months off this malarkey n hopefully Lisa so will you x


----------



## Ask1980

Aww Sally I'm so sorry   it really sucks doesn't it


----------



## Sarahlo

Bless you Sally so sorry you feel this bad. Hoping AF deals you a soft blow when she arrives. have you a plan for the next cycle?

I'm on the sofa as sickness is coming in waves so I'm trying nt to move much. DW on the other hand is busy doing DIY with a friend and they are building my wardrobe interior. I told my dad today as thought he might need a little time to get his head around how it happens donor etc but by god he's happy. tbh I think my parents are at a stage now where the grandkids could come from the moon if they have to as long as they will get to be grandparents lol 

Ask how are you doing hun? x


----------



## Sallyt31

Ask it's pants!  Has your AF arrived? 
Oh dear ladies I went out last night and had too many to drink!  Drown my sorrows and feeling rough today but that's my only blow out I'll not be doing that again!  Terrible period cramps as well I literally applaud all of you that have been able to do one cycle after another I just couldn't think by Wed to have another scan and start again.  If I was not going away I would still have a cycle off.
I'm off to Venice for 5 days/6 nights and I'm so ready for it now. Lisa hope you are enjoying Cornwall.  Oh and DE is donor egg,as mine r poor quality I knew IUI was going to be a small chance so if I'm paying for IVF I may as well give myself the best chance with someone else's eggs.  My partner will still be part of it and I still get to carry for 9 months so I just hope it works if I do go that far.  
Sarah lovely story about your Dad it made me smile indeed being a Grandparent is all they want 😊


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey girls!!! Sunday... How does it come round so quickly!!!
Cornwall was lovely although I felt so sick n Ill!!
On the way home we stopped at service station n my dw said 'lets to a test' even though it's 9dpiui.. So did a clear blue I'm the service station toilet... Pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!! I tested trigger out with cheap internet tests that was out day 5dpiui.. What do we think??


----------



## kimmibobs

OMG Lisa that's brilliant!!!! Eee how exciting!!! xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Thank u Kimibobs..I've just got a test out the bin I did 7 dpiui and completely negative.. So is this for real?!? X


----------



## kimmibobs

It certainly looks that way!!! Eeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Sallyt31

Ekkkkk 😝😝😝😝 Lisa I would say you are definitely pregnant!!  2 success stories this month we just need to create some more guys😉


----------



## Dora26

Morning Ladies, 

I hope you all had nice weekends?

Lisa that is amazing news! I did wonder if you might be when you said you were feeling so rubbish. Have you phoned the clinic? Did you enjoy Cornwall?

Sally, sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish with your AF. They really are awful aren't they, just makes the disappointment of not being pregnant even worse!

Sarah hope you are doing OK?

Ask how are you getting on? Any sign of AF? 

Kimmibobs, when is your appointment again? Hope you are doing OK?

AFM I am still waiting on AF every time I think it will be today she doesn't make an appearance. I really thought I'd be phoning the clinic today for my first scan but nope!! I think she may turn up tomorrow but not 100%. All the signs are here just not making an appearance ahhhhhh!!

xx


----------



## Ask1980

Hi Dora, aw bless you, I'm still waiting for AF. It's 7 days late today so if still no sign on Weds I'm going for bloods to see what's going on.    I've had cramps but nothing for a week now! 

Lisa - fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey all I'm doing good thanks. boobs gotten really sore and just waiting on scan now week Friday. 

Dora and Ask what a pain you still waiting on AF hope she's appears soon so you can both get on with the next cycle. fingers crossed for you. 

Great news Lisa fingers crossed for you keep us posted. 

Sally hope your doing ok xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey girls.. So tested again a minute ago with a cheap sainsbury one and very faint positive! What do I do now.. Wait and re test again to see if it gets stronger (if it is going to) or call clinic and ask them? Xxx 

Dora and ask I hope your af comes soon!!!!!! 
Sarah my boobs really hurt n are so veiny! Lol xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Lisa. hmmm strange you got a pregnant 1-2 weeks yesterday but only a fain't line today. clear blue is much less sensitive than most. if I was you I would wait and test on OTD or ask the clinic for bloods to be done. fingers crossed for you. My boobs only started hurting last night and not before but everyone is different.


----------



## lisalou1234

So annoying this bloody wait.. I guess it was on a lunch time wee and only had one a couple of hours before?
My boobs are normally really small so think they are hurting as being forced to grow!! I'm quite enjoying it! Lol xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Not sure but can you call the clinic and ask for blood test since you got a positive in clear blue? x


----------



## Dora26

Ask I feel a bit the same have had cramps for ages now and just nothing. I also have a massive headache today so surely she must be round the corner? Hope your arrives before Wednesday  .

Lisa I would call the clinic and let them know what is happening. When is your OTD? 

x


----------



## lisalou1234

It's not until Thursday so I'm just guessing they will day do a test then and call us! Easier said than done!eh!!! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

yeah this is one of the problems in testing early getting mixed results. this is why they tell us not to test early but we still do lol x


----------



## Sallyt31

Having the worst AF ever!!  TMI... It's a none stop river flowing!  Sorry.
I have industrial size pads to cope! 😂
I swear I have lost pints and pints of blood 😳
In myself I'm feeling a bit more positive. I've contacted 2 clinics in Spain who have sent amazing amount of info to me to digest.  I do feel that's how my path will end up but I'm ok with that just not the amount I need for it but by god if I have a baby at the end of it I don't care at all. 
I am now praying Ask and Dora u get your AFs so we can get this journey back on for you guys! 
Lisa just ring and ask clinic and if say wait until Thursday u will just have to hon only 3 sleeps x


----------



## Dora26

Oh Sally, how awful for you! I feel like mine will be pretty bad too, the nurse said to me when we abandoned it's likely to be bad because of how many follicles I had so I am dreading when she does actually arrive!! I hope that yours will be a short one for you if you are bleeding so much! Mine tend to go that way! 
Glad you are feeling a bit more positive about it all though, it's good to do your research just in case and have a back up plan. 
Although I have waited so long for this AF to come I still feel in two minds about treatment this month, I just feel like it's been so hopeless so far with not even being able to get to trigger stage that I am not sure how I will feel if I don't make it again, but then I guess we have to keep trying and at least it doesn't count as a proper go. Need to have a word with myself and try to think positively and stop being a negative nancy!!

Lisa I would definitely phone the clinic and let them know, even if the line is faint...

x


----------



## lisalou1234

Thanks Sally And Dora this is a bloody nightmare!!! 
I've decided Im doing to get a early response in the shopping tonight and the do it first thing in the morning! If it's positive I'll call the clinic if it's negative I'll spend the next two days being disappointed! Lol!!

Negative nancy ha ha!!! That's me to Dora!! What you thinking your gonna do? Xxx


----------



## lisalou1234

Girls.. Last post n I'll shut up! Lol! 
Dw just reminded me that the bfp that I got yesterday was 12 days post trigger! 
What's everyone experience on how long it stays in your system?


----------



## Sarahlo

Lisa from my experience a BFP on a clear blue digital is a genuine positive. your hcg levels start rising after implantation and will then only be picked Up on a pregnancy test. which is why it can take time for a positive  to show even if pregnant because the levels need time to rise. it's pretty rare to get a bfp 9days piui especially on a clear blue but not impossible. and if implantation happened earlier then it can happen. the usual time for implantation is around 7-9 days after ovulation and it takes 2-3 days after for hcg levels to rise high enough to give a BFP on a pregnancy test.  Call the clinic Hun or wait until OTD x


----------



## Sarahlo

oh and again trigger leaving depends on how much you had and everyone is different. the first time for me I was around 10 days after trigger when it finally left. this time i don't know due to getting my BFP so I didn't see it totally leave x


----------



## Ask1980

Lisa - not sure how much your trigger was or which one but my clinic says 14+5 for 250mg Ovitrelle. Although I didn't post it I tested throughout my last cycle which was positive right through days 1-20 which was the day after the chemical pregnancy. Clear Blue is exceptionally sensitive according to the nurse. I really hope it's good news for you!   Everyone is different hon so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sarahlo

see I've read different and the digitals are not as sensitive as others.


----------



## lisalou1234

Thanks do much girls!! I'm turning into a loony!!!


----------



## lisalou1234

So dw got up for an early shift so I woke up for a wee! Tested again on just a clear blue ( the one with the cross) and its positive? 14 days post rigger and 12 dpiui! I'm gonna call the clinic and see what they think! Xx


----------



## Dora26

Sounds like the best idea Lisa, you'll know what's what then. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## kimmibobs

I think it's all looking very good for you Lisa, congratulations! Good idea to call the clinic and get it confirmed with a blood test. 

Thanks for asking Dora, my appointment with the consultant is on 29th October. I'm starting reproductive reflexology this Saturday, really looking forward to it! Hoping to get my body in the best condition for IVF.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Lisa I tested positive 12piui on clear blue digital. so it looks like you got a BFP congrats Hun 😊


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Kim that sounds great. I had fertility reflexology on my last go and it was great. Good luck with your IVF I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Called the clinic and they said that it sounds like a bfp and that they don't do blood tests routinely so booked in for a scan 20 October! Ekkkkk!!!!!! Such early days so I'm not counting my chickens!!!


----------



## lisalou1234

Kimibobs not long to go!!!! Good luck with ur appt can't wait to hear about it!! Xxx


----------



## lisalou1234

Ps 20 nov not October


----------



## kimmibobs

Oo that's my birthday Lisa, good luck!!!


----------



## lisalou1234

Ohhhh are you a Scorpio Kimibobs? Mine is the 3rd! Xx


----------



## kimmibobs

Yep, loyal and vicious!


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh congrats Lisa on the BFP yaaaayyyyyy after all that wondering all week!!  

I've got my scan 30th October and it can't come quick enough lol


----------



## lisalou1234

I am in Dininal lol!!!
Sarah I think ur clinic must scan sooner than mine! If all goes well I will exactly 8 weeks! What will you be? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

At the time of my scan which is a week Friday I will be exactly 6 weeks x


----------



## Laura14

Congratulations on your BFP Lisa   

I'm just waiting for AF to arrive to start IUI 3 

Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

There's always something to wait for isn't there. What meds are you taking Laura is it Clomid still? x


----------



## Laura14

Hi Sarah 

I'm on Gonal F injections from day 3! I have a feeling AF is going to make me wait! I've only had a month off and feels like a life time xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

ah bless you Laura. fingers crossed AF shows up soon x


----------



## Dora26

Congrats Lisa! 

Ah that's not too long to wait then Kimmibobs, will you let us know how you get on?  

Hope your AF arrives soon Laura, do you know when she is expected? Best of luck with your next cycle. I know what you mean the wait seems like forever, my cycle was abandoned at the beginning of September so it's been about 6 weeks now!!

My AF is very much on her way, spotting today, not phoned the clinic as there isn't much to show for it so will perhaps phone them tomorrow. Feel very blluurrgghhh today and sat at my desk and cried because my boss has been so mean and shouty today and then one other person did something to take the mick out of me and it just pushed me over the edge and I burst into tears! Roll on the weekend  

xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Oh Dora!! tell them to **** off!!! 😂
Are you ask the clinic if they do the folicle reduction ? Just in case u get too many again? Xx


----------



## faithtrustandbabydust

Hi everyone, I thought I would hop onboard this thread. I am currently 6dpIUI with my very first IUI. I was diagnosed with PCOS last month after two years of TTC and two MC (one blighted ovum). 

I used Provera to start my cycle, then took Femara on CD3-7, then had my monitoring U/S on October 11 (CD 13). I had two nice sized follicles in my right ovary. I was told to trigger with Ovidrel on CD16 and come in for IUI on CD18. However, I got a positive OPK sooner than expected, so I triggered on CD15 and had my IUI in CD16. 

On the day of my procedure, DH's count was 15 million, and the nurse said she saw lots of CM, which was a good sign. 

Now here I am, going crazy during the dreaded TWW! I ordered some cheap pregnancy tests online last night because I was thinking about testing the trigger out of my system. 

Anyway, I just wanted to say hello and wish everyone else faith, trust, and BABY DUST!


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh Dora bless you. as Lisa says tell them where to go. some people are so blumin rude. fingers crossed Hun for next cycle. 

Hello faithtrustabsbabydust welcome to the thread. good luck for your iui did you start testing out your trigger yet? I wish you all the best in your cycle.


----------



## faithtrustandbabydust

Thank you, Sarahlo! I'm very excited to meet other TTC ladies.  

I tested with a Clearblue Digital 3 dpiui and got a positive. I'm not sure why I even did that, I knew the trigger would still be in my system. I think I just needed to see the word "pregnant" to boost my spirits.   I tested yesterday with an OPK and it was faintly positive. I've ordered some cheap tests from Amazon that should be here tomorrow, which will be 7 dpiui, so I'll start testing out then! 

This is my first time using Ovidrel...how long does it usually take for that to be out of your system?


----------



## Sarahlo

The first time for me was around 10 days when I stopped picking up the trigger. it all depends on how much you had also. if you google around you will see everyone is different. good luck with your cycle.x


----------



## Laura14

Hi Dora, AF is due any day now xxx

Does anyone know if they can find out your egg Quality before having IVF ? Xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Will us girls have to move groups at the end of October?? Can't loose touch with u guys xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Hey Lisa I don't see why u can't post on this thread and still cheer us on and tell us how your doing.
Dora here's hoping your AF is now making a real appearance.  Ask how's yours doing?
Laura an AMH test takes 3 weeks in total as it's sent to Glasgow for testing but if u r at a private clinic then they may do it and test there so might be much quicker. 
Kimmibobs not long now until your appointment which is exciting!
Sarah hope your not feeling too bad. 
Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Sally good to hear from you! How are you feeling?

I'm good thank you.

I still had 1 digital test left so did that yesterday and shows 2-3 weeks so at least I know my hcg levels are rising correctly and then just waiting for the scan week Friday. 

Hope everyone else is doing good x


----------



## Dora26

Thanks guys, it was just one of those days yesterday, you know when you could just cry at anything, feel a bit silly today but I was given some flowers and chocolates as a sort of apology  
Still no sign of AF!! I am spotting but that is all and it's hardly there really, I'm a bit confused as this isn't like my usual kind of cycle. No major cramps either just a few twinges. I'm so ready for it to come now!!

Welcome faithtrustandbabydust. These lovely ladies will help you through anything  

Glad you are feeling a bit better Sarah 

Morning everyone else  

xx


----------



## Dora26

AF has arrived, booked into clinic at 8am for baseline. Fingers crossed all will be ok to start treatment x


----------



## Sarahlo

yay Dora finally 😊

What medication will you be on? x


----------



## Dora26

I know, hooray ha ha!! 

I will be on Gonal F again. They are going to give me 75 for 5 days, then a scan to see how i'm getting on then from there possibly reduce to 50... we will see. 
Over stimulated on 75 and under stimed on 50, so hopefully this might just be the right balance  

xx


----------



## Sarahlo

cool good stuff fingers crossed its a good balance this time  
Can they not scan you before 5 days? my clinic always says it's better to under stim than over stim because you can't undo what's done but can always up the medication if they need to. X


----------



## Dora26

I am going to ask them tomorrow Sarah and see what they say because I agree it's better to do it that way for sure. They suggested this plan to me so I don't want to say too much but I did ask if I could be scanned at day 5, before they lower my dose to see how I'm getting on, so feel like I do need to point them in the right direction sometimes  

x


----------



## Sarahlo

Well good luck Dora let us know how you he on tomorrow. Hope all goes well x


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh great Dora hopefully you are on the Off!  Ek!  Sounds good and just keep an eye on them.  I think now we all understand it more it's like you can feel you can say things to them as first time it's like they are speaking in Swahili! 😝
I'm good today, I'm getting lighter although for day 5 it's not me as I'm usually done and dusted so kind of glad I didn't have a scan today and start over as don't think it would have been pleasant at all.  
My niece is so lovely, she rang me earlier to say that she had rang Care fertility to send her info on egg donor.  Even though I will probably still go abroad and do it, it's so sweet for her to give me another option to mull over as she would love to help.  BTW she's my nephews wife not blood related otherwise I would probably go with her for the genes!


----------



## lisalou1234

Awesome news Dora!!! Soooooo glad ur on the road again! 
It is annoying when you have to tell them! I had to ask for cyclogest coz I saw u girls were on it! If I hadn't asked they wouldn't have given it and I prob wouldn't be pregnant! 
That's so cute of ur niece Sally!! Good to keep ur options open! 
Fell like I've been over worked today! Knackered!!! Xx


----------



## kim2406

Hi Everyone!

I am 31 years old and single. I am desperate to have a baby! I have no know fertility issues and no history of it in my family so am looking to try IUI at Create in Hertfordshire. Does anyone have experience with this clinic? Also, do you recommend going for the 3 cycle package or trying my luck with just one cycle in the 1st instance?

Am looking to start this in January of next year.

Thanks!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Kim and welcome. 

it's very difficult to say because you just don't know when it will happen for you. Most clinics say 6iuis at least before IVF. odds of happening first time are low but it does happen. I got my BFP 3rd attempt and last attempt was with Clomid as I also didn't have any known fertility issues but still it took 3 goes and a medicated cycle. although I'm unsure what was the deciding factor thist time as there was quite a few different things to the first 2 gos. 
Good luck with it and wish you all th best x


----------



## kim2406

Thanks Sarahlo, think I may be leaning more to the 3 cycle anyway so that's a great help.

I love reading everyone's stories, it's so helpful. You are all so supportive and I can't wait to share mine in the new year.

x


----------



## Laura14

Hi Sally thanks for the info I don't know if I've had the test I will check next time with the clinic.

Dora I have PCOS too and my clinic will only allow me to have 50mg a day 

Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

I've just been taking the seven seas folic acid and contains iron and vit d. been taking 1 a day as was told this was sufficient enough. been taking them since January x


----------



## Sarahlo

Thank you yes we are doing well  

Good luck with your treatment finger crossed it works first time for you!x


----------



## Dora26

Morning all, 

Sally that is so lovely of your niece! What a nice thing to do for you, bless her. Like you say it is still another option to mull over isn't it. 

Welcome Kim, I too would recommend going for the 3 package. Not had any experience with your clinic, I am down in the South West   Keep us posted with how you get on. Fingers crossed for you. 

Laura why won't your clinic let you have more than 50? When I was on 50 it took absolutely ages to get the follicles the right size and then I started bleeding just before trigger so had to abandon. 

HCOEX I took the pregnacare vitamins for a long time and then I started reading up about them and so many people said they make your cycle longer. I stopped taking them to see if it shortened my already long cycles and it did, after I stopped them I starting getting more regular, shorter cycles. I now just take folic acid. 

AFM I have been to the clinic this morning and had a good chat with a senior nurse and told her my worries and she agreed that it would be best to stick with what the consultant has said and go for 75 Gonal F for 5 days and then scan on Monday and see from there. I feel better for talking it through with her as when I did 75 last time I did that for nearly 8 days so she thinks 5 will be a good in between and any follicles that are smaller would not get as big if we reduce the amount to 50. So when I got in to work I did my injections as she told me to start today and I didn't want to wait to inject in the evening, I think the morning is much easier!! 
DH says he has a good feeling about this cycle so I'm going on his positive thoughts. Oh and the scan is on my birthday on Monday, oh they joys ha ha. 

Hope you are all well.

xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Great stuff Dora. I'm glad they reassured you and your feeling much better about this cycle. It's great that DH is feeling positive too I have everything crossed for you!!
Hopefully it's a good sign on your birthday 🍀😊


----------



## Dora26

Thanks Sarah. I was feeling so negative about the whole thing, now starting to feel a bit more hopeful  
Yes fingers crossed  

xx


----------



## ttc-8dpiui

Hello Everybody,

I am in my first cycle of iui. CD1 on 30 September. Fertomid CD3-7 , scan on CD 10 with two follicles 17mm and 19mm lining at 8.5mm. Ovitrelle shot on CD10 at 10pm. iui on CD12 at 10am. experienced spotting and cramping as well as ovulation pain (i have ovulation pain every month) 

no ovulation pain on 1dpiui only cramps
large bb's
extremely irritated 2dpiui and i still feel the same
mild cramps and bloated from 1dpiui right through to today 11dpiui. 
cm on and off from 7dpiui, 8dpiui, 9dpiui and 10piui
sore nipples 10dpiui and af cramps

Is there anyone out there with similar symptoms that had a bfp?

i am really hoping it would work the first time  

male infertility factor


----------



## Sallyt31

HCOEX i take DHEA and Vitafem twice a day recommended by zita west but buy through amazon as cheaper. Royal jelly x2 day and accupuncture 1 a week.  Costs a small bomb but hopefully worth it even if I go DE then I'm getting the body into ship shape for whatever the outcome. 
Welcome to the newbies we are all very friendly on here and will help where we can.  First IUI is always nerve wracking and not sure what to expect.  I think the ladies will agree we all have such different symptoms to each other and each round we go through.  You also need to remember that a lot of symptoms are the same as AF so it's really frustrating especially the cramping and sore boobs!  Just try your best to get to test day without testing.  I didn't and I wish I could stop myself testing but it's SO difficult but the negativity hits you and that's not good for you.


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey girls!
Welcome to the newbies!!!

Dora I am so pleased!! Bet you can't wait until Monday now!!
I'm getting really paranoid as getting slight ache in my womb area... Scared it is af!!!!!! Bloody hope not!!!! 
Sarah did u get any twinges or aches? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Lisa don't panic yes I had twinges. my clinic said its very common in early pregnancy to have cramps like AF and brown spotting/discharge.Cant wait for my scan next week to relax a little xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Cool thanks Sarah, do u still get it now? I bet I wish mine did one at 6 weeks! One week to go for u!!!! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Yeah I get random pains now and again they sometimes feel different to AF type pains. yeah 1 week tomorrow can't wait. always something to wait for in the world of fertility!! I'm already then mentally at Xmas when second trimester will begin. mine is exactly the 25th December when second trimester will begin 😊 x


----------



## Laura14

Dora they said I could only have 50 due to my PCOS xxx


----------



## Dora26

OK thanks Laura. I might mention it next time I go in. I guess it's in case of over stimulating? 
x


----------



## Laura14

Yes I think it is Dora, they said they would rather them grow slower than over stimulate. They are normally ready around day 12/14! Which clinic are you at xx


----------



## Dora26

Trouble is I was rubbish on 50 and they grew really slowly and I went back for so many scans and then just as I was ready I came on. They think it might of been because it took so long but weren't really sure and then last time when they upped my dose everything just went mad so being monitored a bit closer this time! 
I am at the clinic in Exeter, Devon. How about you? How are you doing?
x


----------



## Laura14

Mine was really slow then the last 4 days they got to the right size.

I'm at a clinic in Derbyshire, I'm doing ok just waiting for AF to arrive! How are you doin xxx


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh Laura you are near me I'm Nottingham 😄


----------



## Sarahlo

it's my company's 5th year anniversary party and by God people try to ram alcohol down you even when you say no I'm not drinking I'm driving later. obviously had to make up excuses but still people just don't leave you alone really annoys me 😁


----------



## Dora26

That's good that you can still get there on 50 Laura. Fingers crossed AF will show up soon! Will you be giving IUI another go (sorry I can't remember what you said) 

I'm OK thank you started stims again today so just hoping I make it all the way this time without abandoning!!

Oh Sarah it's a nightmare isn't it. I am going out for dinner tomorrow night and bet I get asked why i'm not drinking!!

Ask did you AF show up? 

xx


----------



## lisalou1234

I know what you mean Sarah I have a b day meal next week and it's gonna be so annoying!!! Might say I'm on antibiotic so can't drink! Lol x


----------



## Sarahlo

it's just difficult in work as I'm 3 weeks off finishing probation. They will so look back at this day and know I knew before probation ended but still. I'm under no obligation to tell them and most people wait anyway until 1st trimester is over!!


----------



## lisalou1234

It's funny I have down loaded the bounty pregnancy app and was talking the best time to tell your employer and it says 12 weeks! I had a day off sick for my iui so I'm sure mine will be like.... Mmmmmm coincidence!!!


----------



## Laura14

Yes one more IUI and if it doesn't work I will have 1 IVF Dora, how about you? 

Not far away then Sally xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello!!

it really can vary cycle to cycle and person to person. some months I would pick that up for a day then peak and others I would show high for a good few days. I actually went back to using the cheap sticks in the end which just shows the lines as you can see for sure the surge approaching and the line getting darker. I did once combine cheap sticks and the digital and I got in a right faff and the clinic told me to just stick with th one brand as it can get very confusing lol. x


----------



## Sarahlo

it's not that simple or straightforward I know.
with the digitals you pick up a surge or you don't the confusing part of that is if you test in the morning and pick up LH surge you have no idea when the surge started. could have been 1am for all you know. The cheap ones are good for better judging where you are in the surge tbh. I ended up missing a cycle due to ovulation on the weekend as the digitals picked up my surge and I was obviously unaware I was probably deep into it and low and behold ovulated the Sunday rather than the Monday's Tuesday as the clinic thought. I also has a few false surges too with the digitals and got a smiley face where as I could clearly see on the cheap ones it wasn't as dark as the control line. this is why in the end my clinic said just stick to the one brand lolx


----------



## Sarahlo

For Iui the second time I think my timing was out when relying on the opk this is why I then took their advice and did a medicated cycle where they control ovulation by giving a trigger shot when follicles are mature and then going in 36 hours later for IUI. I had a follicle reduction the morning of my iui as had too many mature follicles. then within an hour of that being finished I was back in for my iui and after the iui my dr did a scan and follicles had gone so I had already ovulated. That timing was spot on and gave me my BFP this month!!


----------



## Sarahlo

You can generally miss the start of the surge in between testing. Say for example you test before bed at 10pm and you still get flashing smiley. Then you wake up and test say 8am and then get the static smiley. So the surge could have happened any time between 10pm and 8am if that makes sense. its a big window in this game. This is why the cheap sticks in the end made more sense to me because you can generally tell how soon you are likely to pick up the surge on the darkness of the lines. The digitals you don't see this. my POAS got out of hand at one point I had to take a step back 😂😂


----------



## Sallyt31

Pee on a stick 😂 I'm having time out from it all at the minute hence I'm not on here much and I'm busy researching my DE option as back up!


----------



## Sarahlo

haha its short for pee on a stick


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Sally good to see you around on here. hope your having chill time and have a lovely holiday x


----------



## Sallyt31

Thanks Sarah I'm looking forward to my holiday tomorrow and feeling very chilled and more positive since I've started to pull back from worrying on my last chance with IUI.  Always having a back up plan helps the mind 😉 hope your not feeling too sick or tired and all good.  Lisa u doing ok too?  
How's everyone else doing?  AFs all arrived?


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey Sally.. Lovely to hear from you!! I bet you can't wait to go away!!! 😄😄
Your be nice and recharged for iui!
I'm doing well thank you!
Xx


----------



## pickle162

blueestone-how have you found LWC. i went to a seminar there yesterday and love it and i didn't think that i wanted to have treatment in London but i liked the speaker who is part of the counselling team there. It would take me just over an hour to get there involving train and 2 tubes but was pretty easy.  Are they all friendly there? its such a big decision but i liked it and maybe not being stressed getting road rage driving to a different clinic.  The clinics that are near me (about an hour) are canterbury but also LWC clinic, CARE at tunbridge wells-similar prices and shirley oaks bmi clinic but more expensive.

thanks  anyone else having treatment there?


----------



## pickle162

Thanks HCOEX that would be really good  best of luck for your treatment,will keep everything crossed.
I'm down to 2 clinics and think I will need to visit both before I make up my mind and since the seminar yesterday debating whether to do medicated iui rather than natural iui....mainly because seem to be able to be a bit more specific with dates and a higher success rate for my age range. Just wish I could get started now but need to save a bit more first so going to feel like the longest few months!
Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Pickle and welcome

I have heard very good stuff about LWC but having said that a really good friend of mine had a bad experience there last year and did not go back to that clinic. but it's like anything sometimes you can have a really bad experience and others have a great one. 

I really wanted to go natural iui and did twice but got my BFP 3rd go which was medicated. if I could decided all over again I would probably go medicated first time as it really does increase your chances with more follicles especially if you are self funded. Hope all goes well and good luck with your treatment. x


----------



## pickle162

Hi 
Thank you for your advice. Yes self funded and want to be able to save a bit for when not working etc which scares me greatly but don't think there is ever a good time.single and 31 so hopefully no fertility problems.
Yay congratulations on you bfp  x


----------



## Dora26

Morning Ladies, 

I hope you are all well.

I was just after some advice or hoping you can make me feel better... I have been quite upset about this this morning because I don't wan to abandon again. 
I was told to inject 75 Gonal F for 5 days of which I did (one was this morning so really it's only be 4 days) and go back today and see how I'm doing. I went in for my scan today and it is showing a fair bit of activity already. I have 4 follicles so I am concerned about this, they are 12.2, 10.9, 10.5 and 10.2, as well as various others but these are the biggest at the moment and the ones I need to worry about. 
They have told me to drop down to 25 Gonal F tomorrow and don't inject before my next appointment on Wednesday just in case. 
Does anyone know about the sizes of follicles and what is classed as too big for them to abandon. I didn't think to ask this morning and now I wish I had. I am hoping that my injection today will make them grow a bit more and my smaller injection tomorrow will halt the smaller one. 
I am desperate to not abandon AGAIN but feel like it is going to end that way again   Trying to think positive is very hard for me

xx


----------



## kimmibobs

Hi Dora, 

The fact they're seeing you on Wednesday is really good, I'd follow their advice. In my experience (of course, everyone's is different), is that I'd have three or four early on but at least two of them would drop off by the time I was triggering. The sizes are good for day 4 of injecting, I'd be more inclined to think they're worried about the number of them rather than the size? I had one at 21mm before triggering and they were still happy to go ahead - I was scared it was too big. 

I know it's really hard to stay positive - these days I'm trying to focus on being neither positive nor negative, "I'm calm and coping" is my mantra!

If you do have to abandon (which I desperately hope you won't) - can you talk to them about an alternative to IUI? Three abandoned cycles is high and I wonder if IVF might be more appropriate?

Good luck - let us know how you get on on Wednesday. 

Kim xx


----------



## Dora26

Thanks Kimmibobs, that's helped a lot.
I love your mantra although I feel like I'm not calm and coping at the moment, quite the opposite. 
I am more worried that there are 3 at the 10 size plus the 12.2, but like you say they may drop off and I am praying that one does. 
I think like you said that if this one is abandoned and I   it's not I think it might be time to talk about other options. I desperately wanted IUI to work but I just feel like it's a bit hopeless at the moment. If we go with IVF we only have one go on the NHS and then we will have to fund it ourselves after, with IUI we get 4 goes on the NHS, but I feel like we are just wasting time at the moment and if I can get lots of follicles which it seems like I can then maybe IVF is the better way to go?

xx


----------



## kimmibobs

I often feel like I'm not calm or coping, but realising that is half the battle! I've just started reproductive reflexology and am trying to take better care of myself (getting more sleep, drinking a lot more water), and I feel like I have a bit more control that way and am doing something active to help.

They're absolutely doing the right thing by dropping your dose - hopefully one or two will fade away and you'll be left with a couple of perfect follicles. It sounds like they're taking good care of you.

I'm in the same position, we only get one funded IVF round. I too was so desperate for IUI to work because it's so less invasive, but the odds are much reduced. I also feel there'll be more facts with IVF - everytime we failed with IUI no-one could tell us why, but with IVF we'll know more about my egg quality, whether the problems are with fertilisation or implantation...  I'm a big fan of evidence and the not knowing is so frustrating. I certainly think you're within your rights to have a discussion about whether IUI is right for you - after all, time is important in this game!

Sending you lots of love and luck xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Dora. Sorry your feeling stressed about this. 

Every clinic is different I'm sure but as you know I had a similar issue last month. The issue also is that follicles will continue to grow and having the trigger also boosts growth. 

My last scan was cd13 and I had 1x20 2x19 and 3x14-15mm. As this was 2 days before IUI they said they will only do iui on CD15 with follicle reduction as the 3 smaller ones would deffo be big enough to be mature. She said she was hoping the smaller ones see no bigger than 12 but even then that would be touch and go as they would still  have2 more days to grow. 

I think it's a lot more controlable with injections tho as I was on Clomid and finished the pills but follis still continued to grow and went a bit wild.  So I think it's good that your clinic have now given you further instructions. 

I really hope all works out for you this month fingers crossed. x


----------



## Dora26

Thanks guys I feel a bit better for reading your thoughts on it. 
It's just all such a worry isn't it and I'm so bad at waiting to know more. They are taking good care of me I think, but if I am abandoned on Wednesday I will be asking some questions. I think the clinic will also. 
I agree Kim I like to have answers too and it's not very often you get them it's more like it could be this but it could be that. 
I will also ask about egg reduction too. 
Will see what happens I guess 

x


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh bless you Dora!  I understand u are worrying but hopefully by bringing your meds down again you will get a good response.  I'd hope they could do what they did to Sarah n take few away if needed. I don't think they like anything above 23 that's what I read somewhere.  Sizes going ok if keep controlled hon.  How was your lining? Try not to worry to much n take some of Kimmibobs advice.  I have to say I'm so more relaxed now as I'm not taking the last go to heart, as now I know I have an option that makes my odds increase from 10% to 70%, yes the cost is massive but I still have a chance to be a mum n that's all that matters.  Hopefully my chilled out approach on iui3 will help!  Oh n using free wifi Venice is stunning! The hol is helping me relax no end!


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey guys.. Glad you are having a super holiday Sally!!!! 

Dora.. All you can do is what your told so try n have faith.. Easier said than done I know! When u next back? I may have missed it but did u ask about folicle reduction ? 

Hot chocolate time I think!! 
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Laura14

Morning ladies 

How are u all doing? 

I'm still waiting for AF to arrive to start my last IUI, it's driving me crazy lol xx


----------



## Sarahlo

hceox I wouldn't panic just yet it may have been from the naughties!!

Good luck this cycle Laura hopefully AF will make an appearance soon and 4th time lucky 😊 x


----------



## Sarahlo

Yeah I'd deffo not worry about it sometimes it can just happen that we get a little blood. 

I'm doing well thank you, scan is Friday midday very nervous and excited at the same time 😊 x


----------



## Sarahlo

No there isn't all that much to see at 6 weeks 😊 think the scan picks come a lot further on x


----------



## Sarahlo

Yeah I hope we are lucky enough to see a heartbeat although 6 weeks can still be to early sometimes. Yeah DW is vey happy and excited and she is being so tentative doing anything I need 😍😍


----------



## Dora26

Thanks ladies. I am back in tomorrow at 11am. I didn't ask about follicle reduction but will ask tomorrow depending on situation. I have quite a few questions to ask tomorrow depending on what happens. Lining was OK. 
I am so worried about it all which probably doesn't help things. Feeling very bllluuurrrghhh today. 

Laura hope your AF shows up soon! 

Ask did yours come or did you have to phone the clinic?

Kimmibobs are you all prepared for your appointment on Thursday? 

HCOEX I wouldn't worry, I would put it down to doing the naughties, I get it sometimes too. 

Good luck for Friday Sarah 

x


----------



## Dora26

I am sure that is all it is HCOEX

Ha ha! 

I have written a few notes down but I've left my book at home. I am finding it really hard to be positive and I said that to the lovely nurse yesterday and she said she wasn't surprised! Will try to have a good chat with them tomorrow about it all. 
Yes I have tried that actually, it's a great little ap isn't it  

I am going out with the girls for my Birthday tonight so hopefully that will take my mind off it for a while. Thanks HCOEX   xx


----------



## Dora26

Thank you   

It was yesterday.

Will do xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh happy birthdays Dora. my birthday was last cycle too hope yours brings you all the luck too 😘


----------



## kimmibobs

Ah happy birthday for yesterday Dora xx


----------



## Dora26

Thanks ladies   xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Happy birthday Dora!!!! A fellow Scorpio!! Enjoy your meal xxx


----------



## Sallyt31

A belated happy birthday Dora and a good luck wish for tomorrow from Venice🎉 🍀😘


----------



## Dora26

Thanks ladies. 

So guess what....? I get to trigger tonight!!!! I actually can't believe it!!
In for IUI on Friday at 1.30pm. 
I would just like to ask a question though, you all seem to have had pessaries after your IUI can I ask if this is a standard thing for everyone? Nothing was mentioned today so I just wanted to ask in case it's something I need to know about or to ask about on Friday, we've never got this far before!!

xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey Dora that is amazing news!!! Such a nice feeling knowing that it is going to happen!!!!!!! 

I would 100% ask for pesseries . I didn't get them with my first iui and they didn't suggest them on my second one... I mentioned it and they said .. If I want! I took 200gm morning and night and got my bfp!!!! On them until I'm 12 weeks now!!! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Dora absolutely amazing news so happy for you  were the follicles good sizes how many did you have?

The cyclogest is generally usually given if you are low on progesterone. so if your not they won't always give them. the reason I had them this time was due them messing about down there wth the follicle reduction so he would have preferred to give me the pessaries this time and I'm still on them tbh will see after scan Friday if I still need to be on on them x


----------



## Dora26

Thanks ladies, I'm so scared to be excited in case something else happens (thats the negative nancy in me!) but at the same time i'm like eeeekkkkk!!!

When I went the nurse asked me how I was and I just cried (there was also a student midwife in with us too, poor love), I was so worried about it all I think I just worked myself up into a bit of a state. I told her what had happened on Monday and she said there's only one thing we can do, lets see whats going on! When she started scanning me my heart sank because she said, as we can see there is certainly a lot going on in here. There were black splodges everywhere. She scanned about and started measuring them which seemed like it took forever. There were quite a few around the 10-11 mark (wish we could add pictures as I took a picture of the screen) on my left there is one at 16mm and one at 12.3mm (and also one at 14.9mm but when she measured again it was 11mm so she dismissed that one) and then on my right hand side one that is 14.1mm I know they don't sound like they are huge but she seemed pleased with the 16mm one and said they will probably keep growing a bit more until trigger time. 
So here's hoping that the 16mm one will do it's job  

OK I will see if they say anything about cyclogest on Friday thank you 

xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Cool that's amazing they can grow still with the trigger. when is IUi booked in for?x


----------



## Dora26

Booked in for 1.30pm Friday x


----------



## Sarahlo

oh sorry yes you said. what time do you trigger? That's great you will prob have ovulated by time of iui so the eggs will be sitting waiting like mine was 😊 

i have a good feeling for you this month Dora 😀x


----------



## Dora26

I have been told to trigger at 9.30pm tonight. I'm not going to over think it and just do as they say. 

Thanks Sarah I really hope you are right, I feel quite positive about it too  
x
P.s bet you can't wait for Friday to come around too!! 
What time is your scan?


----------



## Sarahlo

That's great Dora are you triggering with ovitrelle? timing sounds perfect. the last time was the first time also I ovulated just before the iui so egg was waiting and get my BFP 😊

Scan is at 12 midday so can't wait. really hope all is ok. can't help but be nervous sometime in this game!! 

Good luck For Friday woop!! x


----------



## Dora26

Yep that's the one! Fingers crossed it will all be OK. 

Ahhh I bet, I am sure it will be fine but know completely what you mean, I am always nervous about everything!!

Good luck to you too   xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks let's hope it's a great Friday 😘


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh Dora such wonderful news I'm reading!  Ek!  This all sounds so positive and they do still grow until IUI especially with trigger so you can easily add another 2mm on.  That's what my nurse told me when mine was 17mm the last time so I think mine would have been 19mm at IUI and my first time it was 20mm.  Although first time I feel it went clock work whereas I feel I was left slightly a day too long on my second go but I think u sound in great form.  I didn't have pessaries first time as they thought my progesterone was ok but when I had it measured after the go that was abandoned they realised I needed it.  To be honest surely having the pessaries even if progesterone is good cannot harm you to have more?  I'd ask for sure!  
Sarah getting so close to scan now that's seriously exciting!  😝
Well I'm proper chilled out and enjoying myself so I'm loving this stress free time!  Back on it in 2.5 weeks and I'm going to do my best not to bloody well stress!  Last time and I swear I've got to have a more carefree attitude as working myself up cannot be good!


----------



## kimmibobs

Dora that is brilliant news! I'm so pleased it worked out. Definitely ask for the cyclogest, it can't hurt! My clinic give it everyone as standard.

Sarah good luck for your scan on Friday. 

I have my appointment with the consultant about IVF in the morning, quite excited to move on a step xx


----------



## Laura14

Aww that's great news Dora 😀 Xxx


----------



## Sallyt31

Oh Kimmibobs keep us all posted hon.  Laura hope u r ok hon x


----------



## Laura14

I'm fine thanks Sally, I'm spotting today so hopefully AF will be here fully tomorrow. How are u Hun xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Wow big says for Kimibobs,Sarah and Dora Friday!!!

Did you say what your lining was Dora? Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Kimmibobs good luck with tie app!!

Hey Sally glad to hear your having a nice time on holiday maybe it was just what you needed. I never did back to back IUIs which was not through choice but I was glad of the time out for a month it did me the world of good mentally. Everything crossed for your next cycle. 

Has anybody heard from Ask? hope she's doing ok!!

Hope AF has arrived Laura and good luck xx


----------



## Dora26

Morning ladies, 

It's so nice to read lots of positive things on here this morning. 

Thinking of you today Kim. If our IUI doesn't work I think we will be moving on to IVF just because it has taken us so long to get to this stage and when chatting to the nurse yesterday she said I would be an ideal candidate for IVF due to all my follicles I seem to produce and it would be much easier to manage if we took this route!!

I'm so glad you are having a nice time away Sally, it really makes the world of difference doesn't it! We had quite long gaps in between my cycles and although it's a drag now I'm quite glad of the time off in between, it's a big strain we are putting ourselves through isn't it. 

I'm not sure what my lining is Lisa but it looked feather like on the scan so I think that's good and she never mentioned anything so taking that as a god sign. 

I will ask about cyclogest. I totally forgot that when I got home last night and sorted out my trigger I have pregnyl in the fridge too does everyone have this as standard? (sorry if that's a silly question!) 

I too hope that Ask is OK. 

Has AF shown up Laura?

xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Dora what is the pregnyl for?


----------



## Dora26

It was explained to us right at the beginning of our planning meeting and they never mentioned it again yesterday so we will probably be reminded about it tomorrow. From what I can remember the nurse telling us, it is to trick the body into thinking it is pregnant so that you have a better chance of it working? Don't quote me on that because I can't fully remember!!


----------



## Sarahlo

They only pregnyl I've heard of is another form of trigger shot. some people trigger with this instead of ovitrelle. Are you sure you heard right? I wouldn't know what you would use pregnyl for after you have triggered with ovitrelle. might be worth calling the clinic in case you need to be taking it now? I woudnt imagine you would take that after IUI at all x


----------



## Dora26

They never mentioned anything about it at all yesterday so I'm not sure?
Ahhh now you've got me worried   x


----------



## Sarahlo

If I was you I'd call the clinic hun just to clarify what you need it for x


----------



## Dora26

Just tried ringing but there's no reply, will try again in a min. Also text DH to see if he can remember too. I'm sure they would have told me yesterday if I was to take it. Will keep trying them. 
x


----------



## Sarahlo

Google pregnyl see what comes up. I've only ever known it to be a form of trigger shot to release the egg.


----------



## Dora26

I did have a read about it last night but didn't really think much more of it, just assumed they'd let me know what to do tomorrow... will see what they say
x


----------



## lisalou1234

I used pregnal for my trigger 1000mg ... I've only heard that's it's used for trigger shot xx


----------



## Dora26

Perhaps they gave it to me just in case then. I'm not going to worry about it because i'm sure they would have told me if I was to use it. I still can't get hold of the clinic so I will keep trying and just check to be sure, but I think it will be OK

xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Yeah I'm sure it's fine Hun... Don't worry about it!!! Just speak to them so you don't have to think about it!! so excited for you tomorrow!!!! Got a good feeling!!!!!! Xx


----------



## kimmibobs

Hi all, hope trigger was ok Dora! Appointment went well, she was really no-nonsense and I feel totally safe in her hands. She agreed IVF is right for us and did another scan to see if she could see the hydrosalpinx - she couldn't. They're not taking patients for a month now as EC would be around Christmas when they close, so she said we could start in December. I asked about a lap and she agreed it's better to be safe than sorry, plus we don't have to pay for it as we have one funded cycle. If we cycled then asked for a lap it would be £2,500! So I'm on the waiting list for a lap, which could be up to 16 weeks but we may get a cancellation. Despite the added wait I feel really positive and in control, for once! Hurrah. Hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## Dora26

Will do Lisa. 

It went well thank you Kim. 
That's great news on your appointment, so pleased that you feel happy about it. That makes sense about not taking anymore patients due to Christmas and good thank. That's also good to get checked out for that just to be sure. Fingers tightly crossed for a cancellation for you! Sounds like you've had good news today lovely and you can take a step back from it for a little while  

xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Fantastic Kim really pleased for you. At least all going in the right direction 😊

Dora don't stress as Lisa says. you have triggered with ovitrelle anyway so all on track. maybe it was a mistake then gave it to you or maybe as you said they want you to use it for something else. but all good try not to worry x


----------



## lisalou1234

Kimibobs awesome news... What's a lap?? Xx


----------



## kimmibobs

Thanks all. It's a laparoscopy - an operation with a camera to look at your uterus and tubes etc - most often used to diagnose endometriosis. It's done under a general anesthetic so I'm not taking it lightly, but before we go through the physical and emotional stress of IVF I'd rather do all the investigations we can. Plus it's funded!


----------



## Dora26

My fingers are crossed for you Kim. It's great that it is funded too so you might as well take advantage of that, £2500 is a lot to pay out for it otherwise!

So I FINALLY got hold of my clinic, they are not the best at getting to the phone but then I think they might be busy today by the sounds of the lady on the phone. The nurse rang me straight back and said not to panic, they will explain it all tomorrow but they use Pregnyl a week after insemination... don't ask my why because I am not sure but all will be explained tomorrow seems a bit strange to me but I'm sure all will make sense tomorrow. Panic over 
x


----------



## Laura14

Hi ladies 

AF has arrive 😀 I start my injections Saturday night xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Ok Dora keep us posted what for it's the first time I've heard of this 😊

Yay Laura your off the mark 👍


----------



## lisalou1234

It's all kicking off today!!! xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Good luck today for IUI Dora 🤗


----------



## Dora26

Good luck to you too Sarah! xx


----------



## Sallyt31

Morning all!  Last day in Venice but have had a lovely stress free time (well apart from the mother-in-law) and managed to sneak in a few 'us' time, when the smiley ovulation test looks at you then what else are u to do?!  I know natural is like 5% chance but hey!  
Anyway all is going off, I'm missing out ☺
Sarah good luck 🍀 can't wait to hear about it!
Laura fabulous news you are off the mark 👏😉
Dora good luck 🍀 for IUI today - whoop!  I had pregnyl as my trigger interested to hear what they say about having it next week... If u do and u get a positive I'm speaking to my clinic about it! 😊
Kimmibobs I hope you get a cancellation I waited about 8 weeks in the end for my lap but remember you need a week off after and please don't return to work any earlier I did a Friday when I'd had it Monday and it was a stupid mistake as I really wasn't well enough to go in!
Lisa hope you are ok lovely and not long until scan!
Right best get some sunshine 😎 before returning home tomorrow to rain ☔
Ask where are you lovely?


----------



## kimmibobs

Good luck today Dora! And thanks for the advice Sally - I will definitely take as much time off as possible!!!


----------



## kimmibobs

And good luck Sarah for your scan! xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh thanks Sally and Kimmibobs - v nervous hoping all looks ok and we see our little beans heart beat!!

Sally you never ever know Hun sometimes people go through years of fertility treatment and dont get pregnant then that one natural go does it. Your sounding very positive and upbeat at the moment and that's just what you need in this world. Enjoy your last day away because it's utterly miserable here lol.  

Happy Friday all 🤗 xx


----------



## Clare1984

Hey, any one mind if I join/get some advice?

Im having  IUI at Homerton Hospital, first cycle was natural, had one folicle at 18mm, had the trigger injection on day 17, periods are usually 30-34 days long.

This cycle started with 75ml menopur injections on day 3, day 10 - 2 follicles at 9mm one on each side, day 13 - one follicle on the right side - 12mm, so I went on Wednesday, day 15 and they said the follicle on the right side wasnt growing and in fact looked like it had got smaller - around 10mm, so i was really confused at this point, they said maybe it was measured wrong or maybe it had stopped growing, all follicles on the other side under 10mm, they said to increase the menopur to 112.5 every night and and go back for a scan on Monday, just really worried this cycle will be cancelled due to too many follicles, has anyone experienced/heard of this before?


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Clare how do you find the homerton? me and my wife went there for our consultation and we didn't like it and moved as we didn't get funding in the end either so it was private regardless of where we went. 

I've not heard this tbh usually on medication the follicles keeps growing. maybe it was measured incorrectly and if that happened it was pretty negligent on their behalf. now you have upped the dosage I'm sure you will get big follicles but homerton will only proceed with 2 mature max so I think you should be ok as you only have 3 potentially anyway did I read that right? x


----------



## Clare1984

Hi Sarah, they have been really good at Homerton, all the doctors and Nurses have been good apart from one doctor we cant understand because he talks too fast and in riddles and thats who i had for the last scan so dont trust him 100%, they have agreed to fund up to 6 cycles of IUI but think we might only do 3 then move to ivf.

But i have noticed that since upping the dose of menopur i have had, not a pain but a dull ache on both my ovaries so maybe it is working more, and felt a bit sick this morning on the tube - who knows! 

Congratulations by the way Sarah, I was reading the forum since page 40 yesterday and was thinking god I hope one of you get positive results and give some hope to the rest of us!


----------



## Sarahlo

When was your referral if you don't mind me asking as mine was in January but only got seen in April and they said they had stopped the funding for IUI!!

I'm happy I moved anyway the new clinic have been fantastic and treated myself and DW like any other couple which is what we didn't get a homerton. 

Thanks for the congrats off for my scan shortly and v nervous 😁xx


----------



## Clare1984

My first appointment was in April and they said they had stopped funding IUI, we went for follow up appointment in July and were all prepared to pay for IUI and they said it had changed again and they were funding up to 3 cycles for Enfield borough, and recently they said they would fund up to 6 as I was 'young' and had good chances. But i am baffled by the reasons for funding/not funding. which clinic are you at now?

Good luck to everyone else in your cycles


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh I see. I never made it to my follow up as switched to city Gennet in London and have no regrets even paying they treated us so well and now we have a little bean inside. off to get my scan will update later. 

Good luck with your treatment at homerton I chat to s really nice girl who had treatment there also and got a BFP 6th go!! X


----------



## weffwild

We have had day 1 of my cycle (7 days earlier than expected!) so scan is booked in for day 12 on Thursday! Not sure how much I will be monitored from then, what have been your experiences? The plan is for a natural cycle but additional doses if ovulation isn't tracked as 'normal'. Then progesterone for post iui if required but otherwise it should be drug free. Just curious what to expect after the day 12 and then IUI is next, dreading the 2WW though and my partner is working away for it too!


----------



## lisalou1234

Good luck Sarah and Dora!!!!!xx


----------



## Clare1984

thanks, It is reassuring when you hear of BFPs.

Did I read earlier that someone had cancelled cycle due to under stimulation? Im wondering if that will happen to me if they dont start growing or get to a good size by Monday.


----------



## Dora26

Thanks ladies, wishing the day away!! I'm excited and nervous!!

Hi Clare, it was me that under stimulated on my very first go. It was a bit of a strange one. I was on Gonal F 50iu and went in for my scan after 7 days and nothing much was going on so they said to go away and carry on and come back, this went on for a little while, it got to the point where I had some cysts and they were growing and the follicles weren't. I finally got one follicle that was a good size but then my lining was bad and that afternoon after my scan I started bleeding so my cycle was then abandoned. 
The second time they gave me 75iu and I massively over stimed. So this time they told me to do 75iu for 5 days, then I was scanned after 5 days and my ovaries had gone mad again so I then dropped down to 25iu and have got two good sized follicles so iui is booked for today at 1.30pm (I also have loads of other ones too but they are below 11mm).
It sounds to me like if you have a dull feeling on your ovaries the follicles probably have grown as I get that too. It doesn't sounds like you will over stim if you didn't have very many to begin with or they have shrunk? When it took a while for me the first time it was my lining that let me down. 
To be fair they can measure things wrong some times it just depends on the angle they measure at, as sometimes they can be hard to measure. I had a 14.9 follicle and then when she went back and measured it again from a different angle it was more like 11. I would try to say positive and see what they say on Monday. Also ask them about your lining too. 

xx


----------



## Clare1984

Thanks Dora, they said I had 2 at around 10mm on the right side and all smaller on the left, they did say I had slight polysistic ovaries in my first consultation and I wondered if that was the reason they were not growing, I will try to stay positive now and just wait until Monday and will ask more questions to see whats going on.

Good luck for the IUI today, make sure you get lots of rest afterwards.


----------



## Sarahlo

hello everyone

So we saw the heartbeat on his 3rd attempt. But the sac is slightly smaller than was expecting for 6 weeks but that may be because  I'm not exactly 6 weeks and 5 something he said. it's hard he said with iui to know exactly when conception happened. back next Thursday for rescan to confirm growth. feeling okish as was expecting to hear all is great and on track so when you don't hear that it's slightly worrying. he said not to worry as nothing to worry about at this stage there was a sac and a heartbeat measuring between 5-6 weeks!!


----------



## lisalou1234

Awesome news Hun so pleased there was a heart beat... My consultant said that about the 6 weeks scans which is why they do 8 weeks. I'm sure everything is fine! What times your appt Thursday? Xxxx


----------



## Dora26

Try not to worry Clare. I too have a bit of PCOS. Is this your first try at IUI? 

Sarah that's amazing that you've heard a heartbeat. Try not to worry too much, I know it's easier said than done. Hopefully you can be reassured a bit more on Thursday but sounds very exciting. 

AFM IUI was done this afternoon. They found it a bit difficult to get the catheter in so it was a bit uncomfortable but apart from that all went well. DH count was 19 million so they were very pleased with that, as were we. 
Now this is the bit that is different to all of you guys, I have to do another Ovitrelle injection on Wednesday. I asked why and the nurse told me it was to help with hormone levels and with my lining and like I said before trick the body a little bit, she said I could take that or Pregnyl or Ovitrelle so I went for Ovitrelle because it's easier to do. Then in two weeks and two days from today do a pregnancy test unless AF arrives 
Feeling up quite positive about it all so we will see xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Ohhhhhh welcome to the tWw Dora how exciting!!!!!!!!! Xxxxxxx keep busy lol!! 
Just did another digital test today to check and it now says 2-3 weeks so hcg rising which is promising!!!
Do any of you girls know if it is safe to fly in 12 weeks? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

That's great to hear Lisa it makes you feel more confident all is going ok doesn't it 😊

Flying is ok up to around 5 months I think but obviously it's a personal choice. I don't like flying and I get anxious so for me I won't fly at all when pregnant but many people like flying and do fly and all is ok But definitely get confirmation from the doctor first though!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks I'm feeling fine now and more positive for next scan on Thursday. 

I think everything is ok up until having iui it's just once iui has taken place they usually say to go easy x


----------



## Laura14

Hi ladies, 

Everything went well today at the clinic, start injections tonight.

Nurse advised today if this IUI doesn't work I will go one go of IVF xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Good luck Laura all the best for this cycle x


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey girls... How is everyone?? Nice weekend?
Literally my whole family have a sickness bug so trying to stay away!!! So hope I don't get if for me, the baby and the fact it's my birthday Tuesday so going away!!! Ahhhh! Bloody winder , bloody bugs! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Ahh it's crap isn't it. it's so hard to avoid people sick and work as well seem to be full of sick people lol. ahh nice your going away for bday Hun where u off to? x


----------



## lisalou1234

Going to Edinburgh.. We were going to fly but now gonna get the train as I don't want to risk it. It will be nice to get away and chill for a bit! I say that I haven't done anything this weekend!! I have zero energy and am so tired!! Are you?? You been sick yet? Also forgot to ask you still on cyclogest?


----------



## Sarahlo

ahh you will have a fab time. 

yes I'm still on cyclogest I think will be up to 12 weeks. I'm so tired all the time and I have huge painful boobs lol. sickness I don't have anymore but no I was never actually sick just felt nauseous the week I got my BFP!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Dora did you get the cyclogest pessaries in the end by the way?


----------



## Dora26

Hi Sarah, 

No I didn't, they do things a little differently at our clinic so I just thought I will do as I'm told to this time and see how we get on and then go from there. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Good to hear you have started again Laura, fingers crossed for you!

x


----------



## Sarahlo

Yeah I don't think cyclogest is a big deal unless you have low progesterone. 

How is the 2WW going at the moment? x


----------



## Dora26

Ok so far I think. I'm trying not to think about it too much, although that's easier said than done, I do keep noticing every little twinge and keep thinking ooohh what's that and then I keep thinking my tummy feels period painy but then I don't know if that's just in my head as it's only very dull. My boobs are quite sore but not so bad today.
It's such a long old time to wait isn't it. 
When did you find out your positive Sarah? You found out before 2 weeks didn't you and you Lisa?
I am also thinking not to test early as I have to do another injection of Ovitrelle on Wednesday so that will trick my body and give me a false reading if I do it too early. 

We went for dinner with some friends on Friday and they announced they were pregnant, it was totally unexpected because we thought they were going to get married first. Anyway it turns out that they too have been going through fertility treatment, or all the motions of it, she was waiting to get her period to start clomid and it never arrived because she was pregnant! We then told them our story and that we had IUI that day. It felt really nice to be able to talk to another couple in our friendship group who have been going through something similar to us. Neither of us had thought to discuss it with each other before because although we are good friends it's not something we would have discussed with them. 

x


----------



## Clare1984

Hi Ladies, I hope you all had a good weekend. I have just had my scan and it's looking good, two follicles on the left, 12mm and 13 mm, and a few on the right were under 9mm so doctor said he's not worried about them, they ones of the left should keep growing now, just they are a bit slow, my lining is also really good - triple linned apparently that's good! He didn't seem concerned that I was on day 20. Going back on wed for another scan but he said they probably won't be ready until Friday. I'm so relieved, I was worrying all  weekend!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Dora is great when you can talk to other people going through similar issues. Hopefully you will get a BFP this time around. I had a faint line 10DPIUi which was darker than trigger a few days before so that was an actual positive. then I tested with clear blue 12DPIUI and get the 1-2 weeks pregnant. 
As you are taking the trigger again soon it will still be in you system for sure so it makes sense not to test early in your situation. 

Clare that's great news. Fingers crossed for Friday. what medication are you on? do you ovulate naturally or will you trigger? x


----------



## Dora26

Clare, that's great news! And great about your lining too. Fingers crossed for the end of the week  

It really is, I think we all went home thinking that wasn't how we expected our nights to go, it really goes to show you never really know what's going on behind closed doors. But nice that we all know about each others struggles now. 

Ah OK. I kinda wish I'd tested out the trigger now but think i'd just get myself confused so will just wait it out. I thought I would be OK in the 2WW but I'm so distracted today thinking about it all at work... FOCUS!! ha ha 

x


----------



## Sarahlo

As you are triggering on Wednesday there would totally be no point in testing out the trigger until after then at least!!

Yes it's crazy trying not to think about it all when on 2WW. the hardest part for me was knowing that by now it's either happened or it hasn't so I'm either pregnant or not but have to wait all that time to find out lol. that was the killer for me. Looking forward to my scan this Thursday feeling a lot more upbeat now and excited to see the little bean again 😍


----------



## Dora26

I'm just going to leave it and wait it out. 

Did you ever get any twinges later on after IUI? In the evening I had a few sharp twinges in my side but just put it down everything doing it's job. 

I bet you can't wait, glad you are feeling more up beat about it. Hopefully this scan will put your mind at rest a little more 

x


----------



## Sarahlo

I had loads of little twinges and cramping but at the time I put it down to the cyclogest as it can also cause this and mimic pregnancy symptoms. however now I'm still on the cyclogest I look back and realise it wasn't the cyclogest at all and it was deffo pregnancy symptoms. id say cramping can be a good sign. see what happens around say day 7. I'm pretty sure I felt implantation pains at the time and when I got the BFP I must have been correct!! Yes hopefully the little bean has grown some more x


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey Dora, I got a bfp with clear blue digital sY 10piui.. On day 5piui I got a period type pain for half a day (maybe I plantations) my first real signs were 9 days post iui when I woke up feeling like I had a bug really sicky, tempeture and indejection. I also felt quite light headed! Xxx


----------



## Clare1984

That is really nice that you can talk to your friends about it now Dora. We told most of our close friends that we were going to start treatment and they have all been supportive and even more excited than we are! But I guess they are not the ones going through it, it's been good to share on here though as they wouldn't have a clue about linings and mm! 

I'm on Menopur 112.5 mm every day and think we will do the trigger when the follicles get to the right size as last time. I never imagined I would be injecting for so many days, I have definitely got over my fear of needles!


----------



## Sarahlo

so you will be roughly day 25 when you have IUI? does it matter that the cycle is really long? I don't know how it works for long cycles never come across them before x


----------



## Clare1984

I don't think it does matter, I was quite worried that it was a long cycle but the doctor didn't seem concerned at all, he said that our bodies are not machines and you never know how long these things will take, which I thought was quite funny! I will still have to wait 2 weeks to see if it works.


----------



## Sarahlo

Ok well the doctor knows best 😊 have you been tracking ovulation previously so you know roughly when you ovulate very month? I started tacking mine at the very beginnin of the year before I had any treatments so I had some indication of what was going on lol x


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey Claire mine was day 25 and I got a bfp!! So don't worry about that!! How exciting!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Dora26

Clare I think so long as your lining is OK and everything else is in check you will be fine. If the doc isn't worried nor should you be. 
Fingers crossed for you lovely xx


----------



## Clare1984

Thanks Lisalou that is reassuring!   I will keep you updated, I think it's going to be a long week for all of us!   xx


----------



## lisalou1234

The doctor said to me it doesn't matter how long as it's not a real cycle of ur injecting and the eggs are better quality if they approve slowly and steadily! When do u think ur be triggering? Xx


----------

